# Können wir wie Holländer werden???



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo Boardies,

ich starte heute mal ganz bewusst ein recht provokantes Thema.

Ich fische nun ca. 20 Jahre und beobachte auch die Szene,wenn ich auch nicht immer zu allem meinen Kommentar abgebe.

Ich wohne im Ruhrgebiet und bin leidenschaftlicher Raubfischangler.
Da mag der ein oder andere denken,boaah der wohnt in der Nähe vom Möhnesee,der Ruhr,dem Rhein,der Lippe und hat 100 te von Kilometern Kanal vor der Haustür.Das ist sicherlich richtig,aber so toll sind diese Gewässer auf den zweiten Blick auch nicht,zumal man zig Erlaubnisscheine benötigt und die Ausbeute auch nicht so dolle ist.Damit meine ich nicht mal das ich meine Kühltruhe nicht voll bekomme.Das will ich gar nicht.

Warum fängt man hier nix?Weil alles ab Mindestmaß gnadenlos abgeknüppelt wird.(Nicht von allen,aber von vielen),und das schon seit Jahrzehnten.Leider wird diese Praxis ja auch vom Gesetzgeber gefördert und unterstützt.

Da sind unsere nuschelden Nachbarn mit dem gelben Nummernschild (sorry #h) schon ganz anders drauf.

Das Catch & Release wird da gaaaaanz groß geschrieben,weil´s da wirklich nur um´s angeln geht,und nicht um die Nahrungsbeschaffung.

Das allerschönste ist,daß sich auch alle daran halten,und man genau aus diesen Grund super Raubfischfänge in Holland erzielt.

Die Niederlande haben auch als einziges Land auf die Aalproblematik reagiert.Klar macht sich ein Aal gut in der Räuchertonne,wenn er aber bedroht ist,hat er verdammt nochmal nix darin zu suchen.

So,nun ist das Diskussionsforum offen.!

Würden uns Hecht- und Aalentnahmeverbote auf Dauer (Jahre) auch bessere Raubfischgewässer bieten?

Bitte diskutiert sachlich und bleibt höflich!

Auf geht´s.............


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Bevor es hier so wird wie in NL,ist das Angeln schon verboten in DE.

Kann nicht gehen weil dann das Tierschutzgesetz gekippt werden müßte,und da ja DE.vorbildlich der Welt zeigt wie Tierschutz gemacht wird wird das nie der fall werden. 

Da wird anderen Ländern noch vorgehalten sie sollten sich mal an DE.orientieren und ein beispiel nehmen.

Ne das erleben wir nicht mehr,"sag niemals nie" aber hier glaub ich eher an einen Weihnachtsmann.

lg


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ich kenne die Regelungen in Holland nicht genau aber eins ist sicher: In DE wird nie gemacht was vernünftig, naheliegend, einfach und logisch ist.
Also wird das leider nix.


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

da bestätigt sich aber mal wieder wie engstirnig und unflexibel unsere Regierung ist.

Wenn´s um Arten- und Naturschutz usw. geht werden die Beteiligten mit dem meisten Know-How (Angler,Jäger usw.) nicht gefragt.

Leider typisch wie immer.


----------



## Dart (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



anmac schrieb:


> Würden uns Hecht- und Aalentnahmeverbote auf Dauer (Jahre) auch bessere Raubfischgewässer bieten?


Ja, da bin ich mir gaaanz sicher:l
Warum das bei uns nicht möglich ist, hat Gründler ja bereits genannt.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Regelungen in Holland nicht genau aber eins ist sicher: In DE wird nie gemacht was vernünftig, naheliegend, einfach und logisch ist.
> Also wird das leider nix.




Wie wahr,wie wahr.....leider,leider


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

@Dart

Wieso schreibst Du eigentlich bei uns?
Du bist doch gar nicht bei uns.


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Der Hammer ist,das in Holland nicht mal eine Fischereiprüfung verlangt wird.Für 35€ bekommt man den Vispas und alles ist gut.

Es scheint allerdings zu funktionieren.

Da können wir uns alle eine Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, warum die keine Fische aus Felder-Bewässerungsgräben essen... würde ich auch nicht.




Mal abgesehen vom Düngemittel |supergri setzt der Holländer seinen Fisch ja fast immer zurück.


----------



## Dart (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Dart
> 
> Wieso schreibst Du eigentlich bei uns?
> Du bist doch gar nicht bei uns.


Ich fühle mich gerade als Holländer, und vermisse "meine" Polder|wavey:


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ich hoffe ich habe ein recht interessantes Thema angestoßen das noch von vielen Boardies weiterverfolgt wird.
Ich beobachte natürlich alles und werde mich bei Bedarf melden.

Auf geht´s !!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Oops, hab ich das geschrieben? 

naja, ich will keinen Zank anfangen. Aber ganz so ist es mit dem "heiligen Land" ja auch nicht, wie sich das manchmal darstellt. Ich glaub mit Fischbesatz haben die es auch nicht so... ok, jetzt werden Manche wieder sagen sie haben's auch nicht nötig.

Ich find es gibt auch bei uns positive Dinge zu nennen, z.B Renaturierungsmaßnahmen, Besatz von bedrohten Arten (Lachs, Maifisch, Finte, Meerforelle...), Einrichtung von Laichgebieten etc.

Und so richtig schön kann ich mir die Angelei in der Drecksbrühe einiger Polder und kerzengerader Kanäle auch nicht vorstellen, auch wenn man da sicher gut Fische fangen kann. Insbesondere die Zander lieben das ja.

Die Holländer sind nun auch nicht unbedingt ein reines Volk von Ökologen und Naturliebhabern.

Und da wäre ja noch die ungeliebte C+R|rolleyes-Diskussion und ob das reine Zurücksetzten nicht eher den Anglern als den Fischen zugute kommt... wenn man sie ganz in Ruhe ließe würden die Bestände ja auch schön gedeihen. 

Wie ist das eigentlich? Dürfen dort auch die Berufsfischer keine Aale mehr entnehmen oder siegt da der Lobbyismus?


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Finde ich einen sehr guten Thread, der wohl vielen fanatischen/ernsten Raubfischanglern aus der Seele spricht. Nicht nur die Niederlande, auch England macht es schon seit Jahrzehnten vor, wie es gehandhabt werden kann. Nicht mit einem strikten Entnahmeverbot, aber es wird eben geduldet, dass viele fanatische Hechtangler ihre "Beute" wohl besser behandeln wie die meisten ihre Haustiere. 

Warum kommen wohl viele große und bekannte Namen der Hechtscene von der Insel!? Freilich herscht dort auch ein großer Befischungsdruck, aber es scheint die Fische ja nicht zu stören. Würde hier wirklich fast jeder (wie bei uns) jeden gefangenen Hecht (oder auch anderen Fisch) niederknüppeln, es gäbe schon seit Jahrzehnten keine Fische mehr auf der Insel...!

Nur leider ist sowas in D eben nunmal nicht möglich und man muss sich jedes mal aufs neue "strafbar" machen, wenn man einen Hecht (oder auch sonstigen Fisch) fängt...! 

In diesem Sinne, danke für diesen Thread, in dem man auch mal wirklich mal seine Meinung sagen kann. Nur leider werden hier wohl wieder nur die wenigen Befürworter der holländischen Regelung schreiben und die meisten nur mitlesen und denken "zum Glück ist es bei uns nicht so und ich kann abknüppeln, was ich fang." Ok, ich hab es jetzt teils vllt auch bischen krass beschrieben, aber bleiben wir alle mal schön sachlich und hoffen wir mal, dass der Thread noch paar Tage offen bleibt!

Grüße,
Jerkfreak


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Oops, hab ich das geschrieben?
> 
> naja, ich will keine Zank anfangen. Aber ganz so ist es mit dem "heiligen Land" ja auch nicht, wie sich das manchmal darstellt. Ich glaub mit Fischbesatz haben die es auch nicht so... ok, jetzt werden Manche wieder sagen sie haben's nicht nötig.
> 
> ...




Ich wollte auch bei uns nicht alles verteufeln und in Holland nicht alles hochloben.
Gerade was Renaturierung und Besatz angeht sind wir sicherlich gut im Rennen.
Allerdings wollte ich mal zum Nachdenken anregen,ob man alles was gerade Mindestmaß hat mitnehmen muß???


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



anmac schrieb:


> Allerdings wollte ich mal zum Nachdenken anregen,ob man alles was gerade Mindestmaß hat mitnehmen muß???


 
Laut Gesetzgeber MUSS man es, dass ist ja das Schlimme!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Laut Gesetzgeber MUSS man es, dass ist ja das Schlimme!!!



Das stimmt schon. Würde der Gesetzgeber das ändern meckern halt wieder die Tierrechtler und das ganze ahnungslose Gesockse, so ist das leider. 

Aber ganz ehrlich, um mal auf die Kernfrage des Threads zu kommen: also ich möchte nicht wie ein Holländer werden.


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ja, dass ist eben Deutschland!

Einerseits kann man ja echt stolz sein, in solch einem Land zu leben, geb ich ja ehrlich zu. Siehe bspw die ganzen Tierschutzgesetze (war letztes Jahr im Sommer mal in den USA, dass ist ja der Wahnsinn, was dort abgeht) und den schon angesprochenen Renaturierungsmaßnahmen usw...! Andrerseits kotzt es einen manchmal eben auch an, hier zu leben, gerade wenn man als Angler gerne mal bischen mehr "Freiraum" hätte...!


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> eben geduldet, dass viele fanatische Hechtangler ihre "Beute" wohl besser behandeln wie die meisten ihre Haustiere.



Ich weiß nicht ob ich meiner Katze unbedingt einen Haken in die Backe ziehen würde... #t


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Laut Gesetzgeber MUSS man es, dass ist ja das Schlimme!!!




Klar ist das so (gesetzlich).
Aber mal ehrlich.Nimmst Du einen 50cm Hecht mit???

Ich nicht,auch wenn´s verboten ist.


----------



## Crotalus (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



anmac schrieb:


> da bestätigt sich aber mal wieder wie engstirnig und unflexibel unsere Regierung ist.
> 
> Wenn´s um Arten- und Naturschutz usw. geht werden die Beteiligten mit dem meisten Know-How (Angler,Jäger usw.) nicht gefragt.
> 
> Leider typisch wie immer.



Was hat das jetzt mit der Regierung zu tun? Immerhin bist du selbst am Wasser und entscheidest was du tust. Keiner zwingt dich alles abzuknüppeln, auch hier gilt der Grundsatz: Du darfst kein Wirbeltier ohne sinnvollen Grund töten.

Eine Entnahme der Fische ist sowieso nicht das grundsäzliche Problem, im ökologisch stabilen Systemen reguliert sich das (nicht umsonst sind Hechte Kannibalen und sorgen so für ein gesundes Verhältnis von Beute und Räubern). Mehr Beute, mehr Nahrung für die Räuber. Da inzwischen in Deutschland in den meisten Gewässern eh kein stabiles (und vor allem natürliches!) System hinsichtlich der Fischbestände besteht, ist es legitim auch Fische zu entnehmen. Sollten hierzulande keine Besatzmaßnahmen mehr durchgeführt werden, keine Entnahmen mehr erfolgen und die Gewässer über 5-10 Jahre sich selbst überlassen werden, würden sich doch einige wundern, welche Artenzusammensetzungen sich ergeben würden.
Solange in den Vereinen bestimmte Arten gerne gefangen werden und durch Besatz in das System eingegriffen wird, braucht man eigentlich gar nicht darüber zu diskutieren.

Und das entsprechende Know-How gerade den Anglern und Jägern zuzusprechen ist schon sehr gewagt! Diese sind nur "Naturnutzer" keine Naturschützer oder gar Ökologen. Was also du als Angler, Jäger etc. für gut (für dich gut) empfindest, ist nicht unbedingt auch ökologisch richtig bzw. sinnvoll.


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Würde der Gesetzgeber das ändern meckern halt wieder die Tierrechtler und das ganze ahnungslose Gesockse, so ist das leider.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich, um mal auf die Kernfrage des Threads zu kommen: also ich möchte nicht wie ein Holländer werden.




Auf´n gelbes Nummernschild hätte ich auch keinen Bock.
Allerdings würde ich die Landslijke List van Fishwateren,
oder wie die heißt besser verstehen können!


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

@wicked: Du weißt, was ich meine. Da müssen auf der verregneten Insel bei manchen die Hunde Sommer wie Winter in der kalten Hundehütte pennen, vllt sogar ohne Decke usw und die Hechte habens beim Abhaken "kuschlig warm und gemütlich" auf einer riesigen Abhakmatte usw...! Ich glaub du weist, was ich mein...!? 

@anmac: Schau dir mal meine Signatur an und du weist, welche Hechte ich mitnehm...!? Richtig, egal ob 20cm oder 1,20m (was ich leider noch nicht gefangen habe), sie gehen ALLE wieder schwimmen!!! Ausnahmen gibt es nur ganz selten. Bspw in unseren Forellenflüssen des Vereins habe ich keinen Hecht released. Es ist mir zwar jedes mal schwer gefallen, einen meiner Lieblingsfische abzuschlagen, aber ich hab es hier halt immer mit Vernunft gesehn. Geb ich hier auch offen und ehrlich zu, auch ich habe schon Hechte abgeschlagen!


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> @wicked: Du weißt, was ich meine. Da müssen auf der verregneten Insel bei manchen die Hunde Sommer wie Winter in der kalten Hundehütte pennen, vllt sogar ohne Decke usw und die Hechte habens beim Abhaken "kuschlig warm und gemütlich" auf einer riesigen Abhakmatte usw...! Ich glaub du weist, was ich mein...!?
> 
> @anmac: Schau dir mal meine Signatur an und du weist, welche Hechte ich mitnehm...!? Richtig, egal ob 20cm oder 1,20m (was ich leider noch nicht gefangen habe), sie gehen ALLE wieder schwimmen!!! Ausnahmen gibt es nur ganz selten. Bspw in unseren Forellenflüssen des Vereins habe ich keinen Hecht released. Es ist mir zwar jedes mal schwer gefallen, einen meiner Lieblingsfische abzuschlagen, aber ich hab es hier halt immer mit Vernunft gesehn. Geb ich hier auch offen und ehrlich zu, auch ich habe schon Hechte abgeschlagen!





Wie kommt´s eigendlich das Du 1380 Beiträge geschrieben hast,aber kein Themenstarten bist???


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Und das entsprechende Know-How gerade den Anglern und Jägern zuzusprechen ist schon sehr gewagt! Diese sind nur "Naturnutzer" keine Naturschützer oder gar Ökologen. Was also du als Angler, Jäger etc. für gut (für dich gut) empfindest, ist nicht unbedingt auch ökologisch richtig bzw. sinnvoll.


 
Und das wiederum finde ich von dir recht gewagt, so zu behaupten. Wenn ich mir bspw das von meinem Verein angelegt Biotop so ansehe und die damit verbundenen Kosten, sehe ich das schon als einen Teil von Naturschutz mit an. Immerhin hat es kein Bund Naturschutz oder sonstige Grüne geschafft, solch ein Projekt durchzusetzen. Der Angelverein hat es getan und sich damit viel Respekt und Anerkennung geschaffen. Immer nur von einem Naturnutzer zu sprechen, der nichts für die Natur tut, finde ich etwas gewagt.

Überlege mal, was an manchen Gewässern los wär, wenn es keine Vereine gäb, die sich darum kümmern...! Als Beispiel seien nur mal die vielen Badegäste im Sommer genannt. Wenn man die nicht manchmal bisl zügeln würde und dazu verdonnern würde, ihren ganzen Unrat auch wieder mitzunehem, unsre Seen würden ehr Müllkippen gleichen...!


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Und eigentlich ist es ja bei uns völlig gesetzeskonform Fische zurückzusetzen, *die man keiner sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen kann*. 

Da stehen ja keine genaueren Erläuterungen wie so eine Verwertung auszusehen hat und was eigentlich "sinnvoll" ist...

Deswegen muß man es wohl auch kaum ausdrücklich erwähnen, daß es genehmigt ist auch maßige Fische zurückzusetzen... oder will mich der Richter zwingen Hecht zu fressen, auch wenn ich Hechtfleisch nicht ausstehen kann? Und was soll ich sonst "sinnvolles" damit anstellen?!


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



anmac schrieb:


> Wie kommt´s eigendlich das Du 1380 Beiträge geschrieben hast,aber kein Themenstarten bist???


 
Jetzt auf dieses Thema bezogen, oder allgemein? Weil Themen hab ich schon so manche gestartet. Von DIESEM Thema hab ich nur immer bewusst Abstand gehalten, weil ich schon in vielen Threads mitbekommen habe, wie sowas dann ausartet und die Mods dann rigoros Sperren oder sonstiges verhängen. Da wollte ich solch ein Thema nicht öffnen. Ich habe schon in vielen Threads mit ähnlichem Sinn mitgeschrieben und meine Meinung oft genug kund gegeben und mir damit nicht immer Freunde gemacht!

Ich hoffe aber wirklich, dass DEIN Thread hier vllt auch mal länger wie nur ein Tag offen bleibt und les und schreib hier auch gern weiter mit.


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

@Wicked: Genau DAS ist auch immer eines meiner Argumente, wenn mich mal wieder irgend so ein "neunmalkluger" am See belehren will und anschei..t! Ich frag meist immer nur ganz höflich ob er denn auch die genaue Gesetzeslage kennt und weiße dann ganz freundlich auf den von dir genannten Passus hin. Ich bin nunmal Zanderangler und kann Hechtfleisch auf den Tot nicht ab...!


----------



## slowhand (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Also mal ganz ehrlich: Dürfte ich keinen Hecht oder Zander mehr entnehmen, hätte ich weit weniger Spaß am Angeln. Ich nehme bestimmt nicht jeden Fisch mit, eigentlich sogar nur sehr vereinzelt, aber hin und wieder will ich meinen Fang auch mal verspeisen. Ist einfach zu lecker und ökologisch bestimmt weit verträglicher, als würde ich die gleiche Menge Fisch im Supermarkt kaufen. Grundsätzlich stimme ich dem TE aber zu, es sollte mehr wieder zurück gesetzt werden, viele Leute verstehen einfach nicht, daß man durch das Angeln nicht seine Familie ernähren kann und auch den Jahresbeitrag nicht gegen Fischfilet aufrechnen kann. Das machen unsere Gewässer nicht lange mit.
Andererseits: Wer meint, sein Umweltbewußtsein dadurch zu unterstreichen, daß er jeden Hecht oder Zander wieder zurück setzt und zum Wochenende erstmal schön Grillfleisch kaufen geht und sich morgens seine Wurst auf's Brot legt, der sollte sich mal überlegen, welch immense Schäden durch die Fleischindustrie entstehen... Meine Meinung: C&R ist gut für die Bestände der anglerisch interessanten Fische, aber mit Ökologie oder Umweltschutz hat das nichts zu tun. Wie schon jemand schrieb, sind wir Angler lediglich NaturNUTZER. Wer die Fische schützen will, sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen.


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit der Regierung zu tun? Immerhin bist du selbst am Wasser und entscheidest was du tust. Keiner zwingt dich alles abzuknüppeln, auch hier gilt der Grundsatz: Du darfst kein Wirbeltier ohne sinnvollen Grund töten.
> 
> Eine Entnahme der Fische ist sowieso nicht das grundsäzliche Problem, im ökologisch stabilen Systemen reguliert sich das (nicht umsonst sind Hechte Kannibalen und sorgen so für ein gesundes Verhältnis von Beute und Räubern). Mehr Beute, mehr Nahrung für die Räuber. Da inzwischen in Deutschland in den meisten Gewässern eh kein stabiles (und vor allem natürliches!) System hinsichtlich der Fischbestände besteht, ist es legitim auch Fische zu entnehmen. Sollten hierzulande keine Besatzmaßnahmen mehr durchgeführt werden, keine Entnahmen mehr erfolgen und die Gewässer über 5-10 Jahre sich selbst überlassen werden, würden sich doch einige wundern, welche Artenzusammensetzungen sich ergeben würden.
> Solange in den Vereinen bestimmte Arten gerne gefangen werden und durch Besatz in das System eingegriffen wird, braucht man eigentlich gar nicht darüber zu diskutieren.
> ...




Ich finde gerade die Jäger(wo ich nix mit zu tun habe) und Angler können einen Großteil unserer Natur richtig einschätzen.
Wer hat sonst wohl einen so geschulten Blick,weil er sich ja gerade stundenlang in unserer Natur aufhält???
Biologen und andere Experten sind doch oft nur "Theoretiker"
die viel in Hörsällen lernen,aber nicht in der Natur.


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



slowhand schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich: Dürfte ich keinen Hecht oder Zander mehr entnehmen, hätte ich weit weniger Spaß am Angeln.



#6

Da würde ich mir auch einen anderen Zielfisch suchen. Rapfen. Geht ab wie Rakete und essen will den eh kein normaler Mensch. |supergri


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ich persönlich seh mich ganz ehrlich nicht nur als Naturnutzer, wenn ihr dass so seht, ok...!?

Logisch, nutze ich die Natur auch, aber in gewissem Maße finde ich, tragen auch viele (bestimmt nicht alle) Angelvereine auch was zum Naturschutz mit bei...!


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Jetzt auf dieses Thema bezogen, oder allgemein? Weil Themen hab ich schon so manche gestartet. Von DIESEM Thema hab ich nur immer bewusst Abstand gehalten, weil ich schon in vielen Threads mitbekommen habe, wie sowas dann ausartet und die Mods dann rigoros Sperren oder sonstiges verhängen. Da wollte ich solch ein Thema nicht öffnen. Ich habe schon in vielen Threads mit ähnlichem Sinn mitgeschrieben und meine Meinung oft genug kund gegeben und mir damit nicht immer Freunde gemacht!
> 
> Ich hoffe aber wirklich, dass DEIN Thread hier vllt auch mal länger wie nur ein Tag offen bleibt und les und schreib hier auch gern weiter mit.





Nix für ungut,aber Mut zum Thema muß sein,oder??


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Dafür hast du ja auch meinen absoluten Respekt. Aber gerade in diesem Forum ist dass ein recht heikles Thema!!! 

p.s.: Wicked hat fast doppelt so viele Posts...!


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Logisch, nutze ich die Natur auch, aber in gewissem Maße finde ich, tragen auch viele (bestimmt nicht alle) Angelvereine auch was zum Naturschutz mit bei...!



Aha! Aber wie ist das so in anderen Ländern... z.B in Holland? |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Der Punkt geht an dich...! Ich bin jetzt mal von D ausgegangen. Aber auch in Holland gibt es bestimmt einige Angler, die nicht nur Naturnutzer sind, sonder auch, jeder für sich, seinen kleinen Teil zum Naturschutz mit beitragen...! Wobei das Thema Naturschutz in NL ja scheinbar auch vom Staat usw nicht soo groß geschrieben wird, wie bei uns in D, also...!?


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Dafür hast du ja auch meinen absoluten Respekt. Aber gerade in diesem Forum ist dass ein recht heikles Thema!!!
> 
> p.s.: Wicked hat fast doppelt so viele Posts...!




Darum sagte ich,ich mache ein recht heikeles Thema auf!|supergri


----------



## slowhand (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Logisch, nutze ich die Natur auch, aber in gewissem Maße finde ich, tragen auch viele (bestimmt nicht alle) Angelvereine auch was zum Naturschutz mit bei...!



Ganz bestimmt, das glaube ich auch! Aber der Nutzen steht schon im Vordergrund. Finde ich aber gar nicht schlimm, "echte" Natur im ursprünglichen Sinn ist bei uns sowieso Mangelware. Unsere Wälder sind Forstbetriebe, die Wiesen sind Agrarfläche und unsere Gewässer sind weit von "natürlichen" Beständen entfernt. Eigentlich ist ganz Deutschland eine einzige Nutzfläche, so ist das nunmal in einer dicht besiedelten Industrienation. Was aber nicht heißen soll, daß man mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen nicht vernünftig und respektvoll umgehen sollte.


----------



## Crotalus (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Und das wiederum finde ich von dir recht gewagt, so zu behaupten. Wenn ich mir bspw das von meinem Verein angelegt Biotop so ansehe und die damit verbundenen Kosten, sehe ich das schon als einen Teil von Naturschutz mit an. Immerhin hat es kein Bund Naturschutz oder sonstige Grüne geschafft, solch ein Projekt durchzusetzen. Der Angelverein hat es getan und sich damit viel Respekt und Anerkennung geschaffen. Immer nur von einem Naturnutzer zu sprechen, der nichts für die Natur tut, finde ich etwas gewagt.
> 
> Überlege mal, was an manchen Gewässern los wär, wenn es keine Vereine gäb, die sich darum kümmern...! Als Beispiel seien nur mal die vielen Badegäste im Sommer genannt. Wenn man die nicht manchmal bisl zügeln würde und dazu verdonnern würde, ihren ganzen Unrat auch wieder mitzunehem, unsre Seen würden ehr Müllkippen gleichen...!



Sorry, bin Dipl. Biologe (Ökologe) und du sprichst doch im ersten Satz schon wieder von Kosten. Du verspricht dir doch gleich wieder einen Ertrag, die tatsächlichen ökologischen Gegebenheiten sind dir doch völlig egal. Du tätigst ein Invest und möchtest aber auch deinen Ertrag daraus haben, ob das jetzt tatsächlich den normalen ökologischen Tatsachen entspricht ist hierbei (euch) nur zweitrangig...
Ich kreide euch auch nicht euere Tätigkeit an, sondern möchte euch nur aufzeigen, daß euer Handeln nicht unbedingt den tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten gerecht wird, sondern auch nur Mittel zum Zweck sind.


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hast du auch getan, ja...! Binnen einem Stündchen gleich mal 3 Seiten, dass fällt den Mods nachher früh aber sofort auf...! 

Aber solang dass hier alles ganz sachlich bleibt, wird der Thread wohl auch noch einige Seiten wachsen...! 

Ich für meinen Teil finde ihn jedenfalls ganz interessant.

Nochmal auf das vorhin angesprochene zu kommen. Auch für mich wäre es viel "langweiliger", wenn ich garkeinen Fisch mehr entnehmen dürfte, geb ich auch zu. Nen Zander bspw nehm ich auch gern mal mit. Aber ich finde eben diese "generelle Mitnahmepflicht" sollte ruhig etwas gelockert werden. Ich will es ja garnicht wie in Holland haben, englische Verhältnisse (ich rede jetzt vom Angeln, und NICHTS anderem!!!) wären mir viel lieber!!!


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Haaaaaaaalllllllooooooooooooooooo,

sind wir noch im Thread wer hier der beste Holländer werden will???

Der Nächste der Kacke labert bekommt ein  gebes Nummernschild!!!

Gute Nacht,

anmac


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Stimmt, der Verein versprach sich davon einen "Ertrag"...! Der Natur etwas zurrück zu geben!!! Steilufer bspw für die Uferschwalben, Flachwasserzonen für die Laichfische (und somit, du hast recht, einen Ertrag im Sinne von Brutfischen, wenn du es so willst), aber bestimmt legte der Verein keinen Wert darauf, die "nutzbare Angelfläche" um mickrige 4ha zu erhöhen. 

Von einem Ertrag zu sprechen, finde ich hier nicht ganz richtig. Von dem investierten Geld hätte man auch gut und gerne noch einen weitern Baggersee oder Flussabschnitt kaufen können, da hätte man wohl mehr "Ertrag" von gehabt...!


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Gute Nacht klingt gut, schließe ich mich an...!


----------



## anmac (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

So Leute,

ich sehe schon,das könnte ein recht reger Thread werden.
Viel Spaß noch.Ich gehe jetzt schlafen!


----------



## Hufi96 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



anmac schrieb:


> Der Hammer ist,das in Holland nicht mal eine Fischereiprüfung verlangt wird.Für 35€ bekommt man den Vispas und alles ist gut.
> 
> Es scheint allerdings zu funktionieren.
> 
> Da können wir uns alle eine Scheibe von abschneiden.


 
Kann mir gut vorstellen, wie das hier enden würde. Wirklich jeder könnete los und versuchen seinen Hecht zu angeln, ohne wirklich zu wissen wie das geht. Aber der Umgang mit dem Fisch scheint nicht im Vordergrund zu stehen, wichtig ist, dass er releast wird. Würde dem hiesigen Hechtbestand sicher richtig gut tun, wenn Horden Ahnungsloser die Fische aus dem Wasser reißen (sofern Stahl benutzt wird) um sie wieder zu releasen. Ich sehe schon die besoffenen Haufen an der Elbe sitzen, diesmal mit zig Angeln bestückt...dem Bestand willen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Hufi96 schrieb:


> Kann mir gut vorstellen, wie das hier enden würde. Wirklich jeder könnete los und versuchen seinen Hecht zu angeln, ohne wirklich zu wissen wie das geht. Aber der Umgang mit dem Fisch scheint nicht im Vordergrund zu stehen, wichtig ist, dass er releast wird. Würde dem hiesigen Hechtbestand sicher richtig gut tun, wenn Horden Ahnungsloser die Fische aus dem Wasser reißen (sofern Stahl benutzt wird) um sie wieder zu releasen. Ich sehe schon die besoffenen Haufen an der Elbe sitzen, diesmal mit zig Angeln bestückt...dem Bestand willen...




Das spannende bei dieser Argumentation ist halt das es 10km hinter der Grenze unseres Nachbarlandes! (also nicht am, anderen Ende der Welt!?!) funktioniert...

Oder ist die Grenze so eine Art Hirn-Abgabe-Stelle? Sind die Deutschen so anders als alle Nachbarn?


----------



## Ollek (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Oder ist die Grenze so eine Art Hirn-Abgabe-Stelle? Sind die Deutschen so anders als alle Nachbarn?



Gute Überleitung Stefan.

Habe gestern von Norwegen Rückkehrern gehört (selber von diesen) wie sie voller Stolz von 200 Kg Filet berichteten und das zu dritt wohlgemerkt  (keine fliegende Reisegruppe etc)

Scheinbar , ich betone scheinbar sind einige (sehr viele)doch anders in Bezug auf "kriege den Hals nicht voll"

Gruss


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Es gehört aber auch irgendwie dazu, dass man Fische fängt, zubereitet und isst. Das hat doch irgendwie diesen Jäger- und Sammlerflair.

Und wer kann schon nach Hause kommen, in die hungrigen Kinderaugen sehen und dann sagen: "Ich habe zwar viel gefangen, bin aber ein C&R Pionier und habe die Fische alle wieder schwimmen lassen." 
Im Gegenzug dann aber Fischstäbchen und Schlemmerfilet im Gefrierfach haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



			
				Crotalus schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Entnahme der Fische ist sowieso nicht das grundsäzliche Problem, im ökologisch stabilen Systemen reguliert sich das (nicht umsonst sind Hechte Kannibalen und sorgen so für ein gesundes Verhältnis von Beute und Räubern). Mehr Beute, mehr Nahrung für die Räuber. Da inzwischen in Deutschland in den meisten Gewässern eh kein stabiles (und vor allem natürliches!) System hinsichtlich der Fischbestände besteht, ist es legitim auch Fische zu entnehmen. Sollten hierzulande keine Besatzmaßnahmen mehr durchgeführt werden, keine Entnahmen mehr erfolgen und die Gewässer über 5-10 Jahre sich selbst überlassen werden, würden sich doch einige wundern, welche Artenzusammensetzungen sich ergeben würden.
> *Solange in den Vereinen bestimmte Arten gerne gefangen werden und durch Besatz in das System eingegriffen wird, braucht man eigentlich gar nicht darüber zu diskutieren.*
> 
> Und das entsprechende Know-How gerade den Anglern und Jägern zuzusprechen ist schon sehr gewagt! Diese sind nur "Naturnutzer" keine Naturschützer oder gar Ökologen. Was also du als Angler, Jäger etc. für gut (für dich gut) empfindest, ist nicht unbedingt auch ökologisch richtig bzw. sinnvoll.


In meinen Augen ist genau das der Punkt:
Wir (und die Holländer und alle anderen Nationen) haben eben nicht DEN Angler, sondern viele verschiedene Typen, die letztlich alle unterschiedliche Anforderungen an Gewässer und deren Bewirtschafttung stellen.

Das reicht vom Zubrot bei der Ernährung bis hin zum reinen Freizeitspaß (ohne jede Wertung!!).

Jetzt darf mich auch gerne der Diplombiologe korrigieren wenn ich unrecht habe:
Es steht ja nun mal in jedem Gewässer, abhängig von Größe, Beschaffenheit, Eutrophierung etc. eine bestimmte "Biomasse" zur Verfügung. Die sich je nach Gewässer unterschiedlich zusamensetzt und damit auch je nach Fischart unterschiedliche Entnahmemengen erlaubt, so dass sich trotzdem ein sich selbst erhaltender Bestand entwickeln kann.  

Bei Barschen habe ich mal ne Studie aus frühen Zeiten aus der DDR gelesen, wos um die Barsche in den Boddengewässern ging. Je nach Jahr mit Temperatur, Nahrungsentwicklung und Laichgeschäft gingen die von Entnahmemengen von ca. 30% jährlich vom Gesamtbestand aus, ohne dass der Bestand gefährdet wäre.

Weil durch die Entnahme der Platz und  das Nahrungsangebot für denm Nachwuchs besser wird und dementsprechend sowohl mehr Barsche durchkommen wie auch schneller wachsen.

Das dürfte (mit natürlich jedem Gewässer angepassten Entnahmezahlen) in Holland wie in Deutschland und weltweit gleich sein..

Genau wie beim Hecht:
Gerade die (sehr) großen Hechte sollten im Sinne eines sich selbst erhaltenden Bestandes entnommen werden MÜSSEN. Denn die nehmen dem Nachwuchs sowohl Standplätze wie auch Futter weg und dürften zudem sich noch am Nachwuchs als Futterquelle bedienen. 

Bedeutet also für den Angler weniger Großhechte, dafür einen stabileren Bestand (weitgehend) ohne Besatz.

Und genau da geht eben der Unterschied los - ob in Holland oder bei uns.
Der "Hechtspezialist" (auf jede andere Fischart zu übertragen) will natürlich möglichst Kapitale fangen, der Angler der gerne Fisch isst und entnimmt ist mit gut zu filetierender Größe (so zwischen 70 und 90 cm) zufriedener, wenn er dafür mal einen mehr erwischt. Das alles ohne Wertung, nur als Feststellung.

Dazu kommt noch wie beim Zander, dass es da scheinbar einfach einen gewissen Zyklus mit besseren und schlechteren Jahren gibt - und zwar ganz unabhängig vom Besatz, sondern jeweils einfach vom Laicherfolg und vom Erfolg des aufkommens der Brut im jeweiligen Jahr abhängig.

Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist auch (nicht in Holland, bei uns) das aufkommen der Waller im Neckar. Seit es kein Schonmaß mehr gibt, keine Schonzeit und eine Entnahmepflicht bei den Wallern (ironischerweise um den Bestand kleiner zu kriegen), explodiert der Welsbestand. Seit die Entnahme (auch gerne und verbreitet) durchgeführt wird, gibt es Massen an Wallernachwuchs und der Gesamtbestand explodiert.... 

Hier davon zu sprechen bei so komplexen Zusammenhängen, dass der (einzelne) Angler da entscheiden könne, was biologisch für ein Gewässer sinnvoll wäre, ist in meinen Augen kompletter Unfug. Zumal sich dies in jedem Gewässer auch wieder anders darstellt und das, was im einen richtig sein kann, im Nachbargewässer schon wieder  den Bestand bedrohen kann.

Wir als Angler sollten uns also da nicht anmaßen, das entscheiden zu können - das allerdings sollte sich auch die Politik und viele Gewässerbewirtschafter nicht - und schon gar nicht irgendwelche spendensammelnden Schützervereine!!

Es geht ja schlicht in meinen Augen nicht darum, ob die Entnehmer oder die Releaser "Recht haben" (Recht haben wollen tun ja eh alle....), sondern ob manm dem Angler zugesteht selber zu entscheiden welchen Fisch er entnehmen will und welchen nicht.

Das wiederum ist aber eben keine biologische Frage, sondern schlicht eine politische.

Und unabhänmgig davon, was ich selber mache/betreibe, werde ich immer dafür kämpfen, dass die Verantwortung da wieder an den einzelnen Angler bzw. auch an die Gewässerbewirtschafter zurückgegeben wird.

Und dass nicht mehr weiter die Politik von den spendensammelnden Schützern so dominiert wird, dass da eine sinnvolle Diskussion oder gar Weiterentwicklung gar nicht mehr möglich ist.

Und da schliesst sich auch wieder der Kreis mit Holland (und  sonstigen Ländern):
Jede Regelung ob bei uns oder sonstwo hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Welche angewandt wird, liegt in der Entscheidung der Politiker - und die lassen sich gerne dazu "treiben", eher mal Minderheiten (also hier z. B. uns Angler) auch sinnfrei zu zu reglementieren, statt sich mit großen meinungsmachenden Verbänden anzulegen.

Von daher sind wir politisch eh schon wie die Holländer, das ist bei denen auch nicht anders.....

Wenns um c+r geht, werden wir aber aus obigen Gründen wohl noch auf Jahre oder Jahrzehnte hinaus nicht wie die Holländer werden...


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Ollek schrieb:


> Habe gestern von Norwegen Rückkehrern gehört (selber von diesen) wie sie voller Stolz von 200 Kg Filet berichteten und das zu dritt wohlgemerkt  (keine fliegende Reisegruppe etc)
> 
> Scheinbar , ich betone scheinbar sind einige (sehr viele)doch anders in Bezug auf "kriege den Hals nicht voll"



und ich habe schon Norweger gesehen, derern Art und Weise mit der Kreatur Fisch umzugehen mir jeglichen Appetit verdorben hat... :v

Lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf, Idioten gibt es nämlich überall. Dieses ewige Gejammere einiger Deutscher, daß ja überall auf der Welt die Menschen so viel besser sind etc. geht mir auf den Sack. #q

Wenn die Holländer mehr richtig gute, saubere Salmonidengewässer hätten, dann wäre es mit deren Hechtliebe vielleicht auch garnicht so weit hergeholt.


----------



## Gloin (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ich bin nach wie vor für eine SELEKTIVE ENTNAHME und ärger mich über den Opa mit der Plastiktüte voller Schniepel ebenso wie über den Carp-Hunter, der mehrmals im Jahr den selben Fisch fängt, in der Hoffnung mit "Veronika" im Herbst die PB zu knacken...
Es gab hier im Board auch mal einen sehr interessanten Thread zur Mortaliät releaster Raubfische und zu den Schäden, die bei unsachgemäßer Landung und vor allem Präsentation für die Kamera schneller entstehen als so manch fotogeiler C&R-JÜnger glaubt. 
Ich denke es gibt beide Extreme und letztendlich geht es hier auch um sehr viel Eigenverantwortung, zumal das Gesetz unterschiedliche Bedingungen an unterschiedlichen Gewässern nicht berücksichtigt.
Aber wer tatsächlich Fische fängt, ohne jemals ein geeignetes Exemplar zu entnehmen sollte sich doch mal Gedanken über ein anderes Hobby machen#t


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



anmac schrieb:


> Das Catch & Release wird da gaaaaanz groß geschrieben,weil´s da wirklich nur um´s angeln geht,und nicht um die Nahrungsbeschaffung.
> 
> Würden uns Hecht- und Aalentnahmeverbote auf Dauer (Jahre) auch bessere Raubfischgewässer bieten?




Der Hecht ist dein Zielfisch, nicht wahr?
Ja, schon schlimm, wenn man nicht mindestens 10 Hechte pro Tag erwischt...:c
Wenn du den Bestand schonen wahrhaft schonen willst, dann geh einfach nicht Angeln. Besser als durch das Nicht-Fischen kann man nämlich gar nicht schonen...

Ich nehme definitiv nicht jeden Hecht mit, 5-10 im Jahr reichen mir völlig. Aber es soll ja keiner auf die Idee kommen, mir ein Hechtentnahmeverbot vorschreiben zu wollen. Was für einen Sinn soll ein solches auch machen? Wo ich meistens fische, gibt es genügend Hechte. Seit Jahren schon wird er beangelt und niemals wurde einer besetzt. Von wegen gefährdete Tierart. Was ist überhaupt die Rechtfertigung für ein absolutes Entnahmeverbot?

An alle angelnden "Bestandsschützer": Geht woanders spielen. Nehmt die Holländer und Engländer gleich mit und baut im Sandkasten mit Förmchen. Da tut ihr niemandem weh, müsst keinem Fisch den Haken durch das Maul rammen und könnt auch noch fachsimpeln. 
War das jetzt angemessen höflich? Ich denke doch.

Gruß, Kohlmeise

P.S.:
Der Rapfen ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel. Ich freue mich, mal einen zu fangen. Allerdings ist er immer Beifang, denn ich fische nicht gezielt auf ihn. Warum sollte ich auch? Ich will ihn nämlich nicht essen.


----------



## j4ni (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ja genau wo würde das hier hinführen wenn jeder einfach so angeln gehen würde! Und dann wohl möglich auch besser fangen würde als ich oder als Hufi? Unverschämtheit! Ich musste die Prüfung machen also müssen es alle anderen auch! Und dann klaut der noch UNSERE Fische!

Also mal im Ernst "Deutscher" kann eine Diskussion wohl nicht geführt werden...man man man. Manchmal wünsche ich mir neben den ganzen c+r und _fishcare_debatten auch mal eine Debatte über den Umgang mit Mitanglern, neben den Bekenntnissen zu c+r auch mal ein Bekenntnis zu freundlichen Umgang miteinander am Wasser. Ein Aufschrei, dass man den anderen auch ihre Fische gönne sollte und nicht jede Fangmeldung gleich zur Moraldiskussion führen muss und einen Rekordfisch einfach mal einen Rekordfisch sein lasse und sich mit dem Fänger freuen. Oder eben auch – und hier schließt sich der Kreis – jedem Menschen die Möglichkeit zuzugestehen unser schönes Hobby auszuüben. Ich denke eine Diskussion über holländische Verhältnisse muss auch eine Diskussion über den Angelschein in seiner deutschen Form beinhalten! Ich will jetzt gar nicht olle Argumente dafür oder dagegen hervorholen – zumal es hier genauso wenig Hoffnung auf Änderung besteht wie bei c+r, da hier die Missgunst, Streitsucht und Uneinigkeit bzw. die Unfähigkeit zum Kompromiss der deutschen Anglerschaft das schon unterbindet, dass hier jeder Hans und Franz einfach so Fische fängt. Und wenn dann auch noch das super Argument von osteuropäischen Anglern kommt, die quasi schon in Bataillonsstärke nur darauf warten, dass endlich der deutsche Angelschein fällt um dann UNSERE Gewässer leer zu fischen...Der Angelschein als letzte Bastion.....
 Mir stellt sich bei dieser Diskussion immer die Frage ob die Befürworter des Scheines wirklich glauben, dass der Angelschein, das bloße Ablegen bzw. bestehen einer Prüfung den grundsätzlichen Charakter eines Menschen verändert. Der Angelschein macht mich nicht zu einem besseren Menschen oder zu einem besseren Angler. Das Angeln habe ich nicht in einem Kurs gelernt sondern in vielen Stunden am Wasser mit meinem Opa und Vater, mit meinem Bruder und meinen Freunden. Das Angeln lerne ich noch heute täglich in Büchern, Zeitschriften, in Gesprächen mit Anderen oder eben wieder am Wasser. Ob ich dabei geangelt habe spielt genauso wenig eine Rolle wie ob ein Fisch gefangen wurde. Die Frage was dann mit dem hypothetischen Fisch geschehen ist verblasst in meiner Erinnerung an ein schöne Zeit am Wasser, an gemeinsam erlebte Stunden, einfach alles fallen lassen und einfach nur angeln. Da stört es nicht weiter ob mein Nachbar mehr oder weniger gefangen hat, negativ ins Auge fallen lediglich sein Müll und seine Lautstärke, aber auch hier hilft kein Schein oder Vereinszugehörigkeit. Ob er den Fisch - oder gar die Fische dieser gemeine Schuft! Wohl möglich noch mit gefärbten Maden! - nun mehr oder weniger sinnvoll verwertet und wie er oder sie mit dem gefangenen Fisch umgeht, das muss jeder und jede selber wissen und mit sich und seinem Gewissen, seinem Empfinden von Natur, vom Wert des Lebens, den eigenen Nöten und Bedürfnissen vereinbaren können. (Und sollte dies auch dürfen.) Diese Mündigkeit spreche ich jedem Menschen zu. Und sollte diese Entscheidung nicht so fallen wie ich sie gefällt hätte, ich bin mir sicher kein Angelschein der Welt würde dies ändern. Den Respekt vor der Kreatur, Respekt vor der Natur, Respekt dem Leben und Respekt vor seinen Mitmenschen das lehrt dich kein Kurs, kein Buch und auch keine Prüfung, es gibt keinen Schein, der dir dies bescheinigen könnte. Aber ein sauberer Angelplatz, ein freundliches Hallo, ein Lächeln und ein aufmunternder Klapps auf die Schulter können ein Indiz sein...

Das gilt natürlich auch für den Umgang untereinander in Internetforen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Aber es soll ja keiner auf die Idee kommen, mir ein Hechtentnahmeverbot vorschreiben zu wollen. Was für einen Sinn soll ein solches auch machen?



Aber es soll ja keiner auf die Idee kommen, mir ein Hechtentnahmegebot /Hechtrücksetzverbot vorschreiben zu wollen. Was für einen Sinn soll ein solches auch machen?

War das jetzt angemessen höflich? Ich denke doch. :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber es soll ja keiner auf die Idee kommen, mir ein Hechtentnahmegebot /Hechtrücksetzverbot vorschreiben zu wollen. Was für einen Sinn soll ein solches auch machen?
> 
> War das jetzt angemessen höflich? Ich denke doch. :m




Richtig!
Mich ärgert nur diese Forderung nach Absolutheit.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Genau wie mich - nur das Du von Fiktion im Bezug auf das Entnahmeverbot sprichst, ich von Realität im Bezug auf das Rücksetzverbot...

Diese Entscheidung sollte m.M.n. eben individuell fallen und nicht vorgeschrieben sein, ich nehme auch gerne Fische mit wenn es passt, aber einen 50er Hecht finde ich eben für die Küche ungeeignet. Catch & Decide ist eben für mich der sinnvollste Weg, alles andere ist unnötige (Über-)Reglementierung!


----------



## Hufi96 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



j4ni schrieb:


> Ja genau wo würde das hier hinführen wenn jeder einfach so angeln gehen würde! Und dann wohl möglich auch besser fangen würde als ich oder als Hufi? Unverschämtheit! Ich musste die Prüfung machen also müssen es alle anderen auch! Und dann klaut der noch UNSERE Fische!



Mir geht es weder darum, dass andere mehr fangen als ich (machen sie jetzt doch auch), noch dass ich einen Schein machen musste oder irgendwer "meine" Fische klaut. 
Du scheinst mich völlig falsch verstanden zu habe. 
Es geht mir darum, dass dann mit Sicherheit viel viel Leute angeln gehen, die es aufgrund ihrer Art mit den Fischen umzugehen (auch Aufgrund ihres Unwissens), lieber lassen sollten. Dieser Aspekt scheint völlig uninteressant zu sein, solange diese Leute auch immer schön releasen und damit den Bestand natürlich schonen. Ich denke auch das sinnvolle und schonende Releasen setzt ein Mindestmaß an Fachwissen voraus. 
Evtl. ist es ja regional bedingt, aber ich weiß, dass es hier mit Sicherheit zu den schon beschriebenen Szenarien kommen würde. 

Ansich finde ich es klasse, dass es in Holland klappt, bin aber der Meinung, dass es bei uns nicht funktionieren würde.


----------



## j4ni (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

(War auch nicht auf dich gemünzt und schon garüberhaupt nicht persönlich gemeint)


----------



## angler1996 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

eh ich mir jetzt ein gelbes Nummernschild und einen Wohnwagen kaufe, wie verhalten sich eigentlich Holländer, die in Deutschalnd angeln? Gibt es da Erfahrungen?( nur das ich mir nicht die falschen Vorbilder aussuche).
Gruß A.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau wie beim Hecht:
> Gerade die (sehr) großen Hechte sollten im Sinne eines sich selbst erhaltenden Bestandes entnommen werden MÜSSEN. Denn die nehmen dem Nachwuchs sowohl Standplätze wie auch Futter weg und dürften zudem sich noch am Nachwuchs als Futterquelle bedienen.
> 
> Bedeutet also für den Angler weniger Großhechte, dafür einen stabileren Bestand (weitgehend) ohne Besatz.



Nur zwei Sätze zu dem Schmarn. Großhechte haben nachgewiesener Maßen das bessere genetische Potential und sollten daher unbedingt im Gewässer verbleiben. Nur so bekommt man auch eine gesunde Alterspyramide. Es ist ein Märchen, dass die großen Hechte den Kleineren die Plätze oder gar das Futter wegnehmen. Der Großteil wird sich als Freiwasserhecht oder als Aasfresser sein Futter besorgen und tritt damit garnicht als Konkurrez für den Artgenossen auf. Ab einer bestimmten Größe hat er es gar nicht mehr nötig sich Unterstände zu suchen. Zudem wird sich der Bestand in einem Gewässer nie selbst auslöschen, sondern nur auf ein gesundes Maß reduzieren. Gute Beispiele für Gewässer mit guter Fischstruktur, bei denen der Großhecht gut vertreten ist und den Kleinen nicht ausgemerzt hat sind die Gewässer in Schweden oder Yukon (Canada).


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



> Großhechte haben nachgewiesener Maßen das bessere genetische Potential und sollten daher unbedingt im Gewässer verbleiben


Nur dann, wenn es darum geht möglichst große Hechte zu bekommen, nicht darum, wenn es darum geht einen sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand zu bekommen (und wer hat das nachgewiesen?)..



> Es ist ein Märchen, dass die großen Hechte den kleineren die Plätze oder gar das Futter wegnehmen.


Du darfst das gerne als Märchen bezeichnen...
Ich halte mich da eher an die Biologen, die das als Fakt nehmen...

Oder anders gesagt:
Jeder wie er will...


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Die Gesetzmacher in NRW müssen sich doch auch was dabei gedacht haben, C&R zu verbieten.


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Genau wie mich - nur das Du von Fiktion im Bezug auf das Entnahmeverbot sprichst, ich von Realität im Bezug auf das Rücksetzverbot...
> 
> Diese Entscheidung sollte m.M.n. eben individuell fallen und nicht vorgeschrieben sein, ich nehme auch gerne Fische mit wenn es passt, aber einen 50er Hecht finde ich eben für die Küche ungeeignet. Catch & Decide ist eben für mich der sinnvollste Weg, alles andere ist unnötige (Über-)Reglementierung!





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> .... informiere Dich erstmal.... C&R ist in ganz D per Gesetzt verboten nicht nur in NRW





Moin Stefan und Martin!


Aber im Grunde schreibt Dir doch keiner vor Fische zu entnehmen, die du keiner sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen kannst.

Was nun sinnvoll ist und welche Art der Verwertung als legitim angesehen werden darf ist ja nirgends explizit beschrieben (man korrigiere mich wenn ich irre). Also zumindest solange alles im Rahmen des Tierschutzgesetzes bleibt. Deswegen ist es Auslegungssache. Katze füttern wäre auch eine Art der "Verwertung"... Ich denke jeder halbwegs vernünftige Anwalt würde dich aus so einer Sache freiboxen, mal abgesehen davon, daß es wohl in den absolut seltensten Fällen überhaupt zu einer Anzeige kommen würde (Fischereiaufsehern mit einigermaßen gesundem Menschenverstand vorrausgesetzt).

Wo war jetzt eigentl. noch mal unser Problem mit der deutschen Regelung? Meiner Meinung nach geht es bei dem gesetzl vorgeschriebenen Verhalten zur Entnahmepflicht hauptsächlich darum die "Schützer" zu beruhigen, die den Fisch nicht als Sportgerät verkommen sehen wollen (was ich auf Gewisse Weise auch nachvollziehen kann).

Siehe auch mein Posting.

Ich bin nun sicher kein Rechtsanwalt, aber für mich stellt sich die Lage so dar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



> Meiner Meinung nach geht es bei dem gesetzl vorgeschriebenen Verhalten zur Entnahmepflicht hauptsächlich darum die "Schützer" zu beruhigen, die den Fisch nicht als Sportgerät verkommen sehen wollen (was ich auf Gewisse Weise auch nachvollziehen kann).


Mein Reden!!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Für den ganz hypothetischen Fall, das ich beim Spinnfischen an einem nachweislich gesunden Gewässer z.B. einen Zander von 65cm fange, und den ersten entnehme und dann einen weiteren fange und release (was jetzt der eine oder andere verwerflich findet, aber in der Realität auch mir passiert), wäre ich auf ein Urteil gespannt.

Das selbe gilt wenn ich den Hecht release weil ich "auf Zander angele" - klar sagen wir das Hecht besser schmeckt, das man damit vor Gericht durchkommt (beim Hecht als anerkanntem Speisefisch!) möchte ich zumindest in Frage stellen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

@ Inhalt von Thoma Posting:
Yap und vor diesem Hintergrund finde ich die deutsche Gesetzgebung auch vorbildlich und sinnvoll. 

Aber wenn ich den Fisch ausgerechnet als Sportgerät und die Angelei als Sport sehe, sind C&R-Länder natürlich die besseren.

Hier geht es nicht um Ethik, sondern darum die Bedürfnisse einer Lobby (die der Sportangler) zu befriedigen.

Um hemmungsloses Abknüppeln zu verhindern plädiere ich übrigens nicht für eine hemmungslose C&R-Kampagne, sondern für strengere Entnahmerichtlinien, verlängerte Schonzeiten, größere Schongebiete, Renaturierungen, begrenztere Ausgabe von Gewässererlaubnisscheine etc.

Leider haben wir nun mal zu wenig Wasser für alle Angler. ein C&R-Dogma wie in Holland beschneidet nicht nur das Recht von "Kochtopfanglern" (ein Angler der gelegentlich angelt und auch maßige Fische entnimmt und sinnvoll verwertet), sondern wird auch dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz nicht gerecht. Zweifelsfrei sind aber die Gewässer voller. Aber zu welchem Preis?


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Für den ganz hypothetischen Fall, das ich beim Spinnfischen an einem nachweislich gesunden Gewässer z.B. einen Zander von 65cm fange, und den ersten entnehme und dann einen weiteren fange und release (was jetzt der eine oder andere verwerflich findet, aber in der Realität auch mir passiert), wäre ich auf ein Urteil gespannt.
> 
> Das selbe gilt wenn ich den Hecht release weil ich "auf Zander angele" - klar sagen wir das Hecht besser schmeckt, das man damit vor Gericht durchkommt (beim Hecht als anerkanntem Speisefisch!) möchte ich zumindest in Frage stellen.



Gut, meine Interpretation der Gesetze ist nun alles andere als fachmännisch, aber meiner Ansicht nach würdest du damit durchkommen - die Rechtfertigung ist für mich plausibel genug, da der Text durch die Worte "sinnvolle Verwertung" nach allen Seiten ziemlich offen ist. Niemand kann dich schließlich zwingen Hechtfleisch als schmackhaft anzuerkennen.
Bei der Entnahme eines untermaßigen Fisches, der in die Tüte wandert sieht die Sache schon viel klarer aus. Und auch darüber kann man streiten, ob es nun besonders nett ist ein nicht-überlebensfähigen Fisch einfach zu töten und wegzuschmeissen, weil er kein Maß hat. Sinnvoll ist diese Regelung schon. Der Punkt ist, die Gesetze müssen eben jedem Idioten gerecht werden, sie dürfen nicht davon ausgehen, daß der Angler per se verantwortungsvoll handelt.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur dann, wenn es darum geht möglichst große Hechte zu bekommen, nicht darum, wenn es darum geht einen sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand zu bekommen (und wer hat das nachgewiesen?)..



Falsch, es geht darum, einen gesunden Bestand mit besten genetischen Vorausetzungen zu haben. Und keinen verbutteten Bestand, da das beste genitsche Potential, deiner Meinung nach, entnommen werden muss |uhoh:

Hier mal ein Ansatz, der dir weiterhelfen mag (Video Kannibalismus):

http://lexi-tv.de/themen/tierwelt/raubfische?date=2008-07-04 14:30:00



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du darfst das gerne als Märchen bezeichnen...
> Ich halte mich da eher an die Biologen, die das als Fakt nehmen...
> 
> Oder anders gesagt:
> Jeder wie er will...



Schön wie du meine Aussagen zerreisst, wenn dann zitiere auch richtig.



> Es ist ein Märchen, dass die großen Hechte den Kleineren die Plätze oder gar das Futter wegnehmen. Der Großteil wird sich als Freiwasserhecht oder als Aasfresser sein Futter besorgen und tritt damit garnicht als Konkurrez für den Artgenossen auf.


Das sind Beobachtungen der Fischer und von einigen befreundeten professionellen Anglern und mir. Eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung dazu finde ich jetzt gerade nicht. Aber ich meine Prof. Arlinghaus hatte etwas dazu geschrieben. Du hast doch aber sicher was in der Pipeline dazu.


----------



## blumovic (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ohnehin brechen alle Angler hin und wieder mal die Gesetze. Meistens wird man ja nicht erwischt, und wenn doch sind die Gesetzeshüter meist tolerant.

Sowas wie in Holland ist prinzipiell überall möglich. Die Handlungsfähigkeit und -geschwindigkeit der Länder ist aber grundlegend unterschiedlich. Es wird noch einige Jahre dauern bis Deutschland die Idee hat den Tierschutz zu ändern.

Man muss aber nicht warten bis C&R wieder erlaubt wird - *macht's einfach!*:vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> .... womit wir inzwischen wieder bei einer recht sinnfreien C&R-Debatte angekommen wären... der Thread wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit genauso wie die 6456346 davor enden... mit Zoff und nem Schloß



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann ging die letzte Debatte darüber über zig Seiten... #c

Aber geh doch mal drauf ein, Martin: brauchst du es unbedingt, daß ein Releasen von maßigen Fischen im Gesetzestext klar und deutlich erlaubt ist - unter der Prämisse, daß du mit der richtigen Argumentation sowieso keinen Gesetzesverstoß dadurch begehst?

Ich brauch das nicht. Das Forderung danach ruft nur wieder die Angel-Gegner auf den Plan...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

@Pike-Piekser und Thomas:

Die Alterspyramide in deutschen Hechtgewässern unterscheidet sich deutlich von der z.B. schwedischer Hechtseen.

Während in naturbelassenen und recht unberührten Gewässern die Pyramide auch wie eine solche aussieht, mit einem breiten Sockel junger Fische und relativ wenigen Großfischen, kann man bei uns eine Delle bei den mittelgroßen hechten beobachten. Soll heißen, vielen kleinen stehen auch recht viele große Hechte gegenüber, während der Bereich von 4 - 7 kg deutlich schwächer ausgeprägt ist. Nachzulesen übrigens in einer F&F von Mitte der 90er.

Nur, ich frage mich, was für eine Konsequenz will man daraus ziehen? Auch in Schweden werden Hechte als Speisefische verwendet, nur ist die Relation Angler / Wasseraufkommen dermaßen verschieden zum Verhältnis bei uns, dass das gar nicht weiter auffällt. Ein naturbelassener See bleibt so auch unter Befischung naturbelassen. Soll man nun bei uns vielleicht konsequentes C&R betreiben, um schwedische Verhältnisse quasi zu "simulieren"? Ich denke nein.

Warum nicht? Weil dann das Angeln seine Hauptlegitimation verliert. Und die ist nunmal die Sache mit der Nahrung. Man kann es drehen und wenden, wie man will. Es gibt schlicht keine andere gültige Motivation, um einer Kreatur einen Haken durch Maul zu treiben.

Das heißt nicht, dass alles geschlachtet werden muss, was Flossen trägt. Aber vergessen sollte man die Wurzeln des Hobbys dann auch nicht völlig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



> Soll heißen, vielen kleinen stehen auch recht viele große Hechte gegenüber, während der Bereich von 4 - 7 kg deutlich schwächer ausgeprägt ist. Nachzulesen übrigens in einer F&F von Mitte der 90er.


Deswegen sag ich ja:
Die Großen müssen raus..


----------



## blumovic (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Jeder Bestand wird sich wieder erholen können. Egal wie stark er dezimiert wurde (natürlich nicht bei Ausrottung).
So z.B. beim Ostseedorsch. Wissenschaftler sagen, dass sich der Bestand nie wieder erholen könne. Das ist doch vülliger Quatsch. Man brauch nur ein paar Jahre nicht zu fischen und schon würde man so viel Fisch haben, dass man nicht mehr weiß wohin damit.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

*Den* Ostseedorsch gibts schon mal garnicht. Somit ist diese Aussage schon mal wenig hilfreich.

Große Wasserflächen mit selbstreproduzierenden Beständen wie sie oft in Holland zu finden sind, sind in Deutschland schon mal seltenener. Man kann deutsche Gewässer, die vielen anderen Faktoren genügen müssen, nicht mit holländischen Gewässern ( wieviel Qudratmeter je Angler?) vergleichen.
C&R ist eine Sache, die jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen sollte, nicht reden - handeln. Es wird aber nicht der alleinige Grund für unsere schwächeren Bestände sein. Ein vielfischender
C&Rler bringt genausoviele Fische ins jenseits, wie ein Otto-normal-Kochtopfler. Es sei denn, er gehört zu den ganz wenigen (ernst zu nehmenden ) die den Fisch im Wasser abhaken und auf ein Foto an der Luft verzichten. Es gibt doch ernstzunehmende Untersuchungen dazu.


----------



## Gloin (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



blumovic schrieb:


> So z.B. beim Ostseedorsch. Wissenschaftler sagen, dass sich der Bestand nie wieder erholen könne. Das ist doch vülliger Quatsch. Man brauch nur ein paar Jahre nicht zu fischen und schon würde man so viel Fisch haben, dass man nicht mehr weiß wohin damit.



|uhoh: Äääh ja...Wissenschaftler (wer auch immer das im Einzelfall sein mag) haben ja meistens am allerwenigsten Ahnung wovon sie sprechen...

Zumal gerade beim Ostseedorsch auch Faktoren wie der sich langsam ändernde Salzgehalt der Ostsee eine Rolle spielen.

Überhaupt ist das Problem deutlich komplexer, als Du es hier darstellst, da es nicht nur beim Dorsch (Stichwort Maschenweite) sondern wie schon angeschnitten auch beim Hecht um eine generelle Veränderung der Alterspyramide und die damit verbundenen Folgen und evtl, Rückkopellungseffekte geht. Und wenn man dann noch sämtliche anderen Parameter in Betracht ziehen will, welche den Fischbestand in Größe (Biomasse) und Zusammensetzung determinieren sowie wiederum mit ihm in Wechselwirkung stehen...

...sollte man langsam eine Idee bekommen, warum man Fischereibiologie studieren kann.
Also bitte erstmal etwas informieren, bevor man hier mit solchen Pauschalaussagen um sich wirft


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

moinsen!
ich studier biologie, kann allerdings nich von mir behaupten in diesem bereich schon genug für eine fachlich korrekte paradelösung zu wissen.
daher begnüg ich mich mal mit einigen zitaten 

ich weiß allerdings schon, dass der mensch seine finger aus der natürlichen selektion nich mehr rausbekommt. da wird/wurd leider so stark reingepfuscht, dass man die folgen nie wieder wird beheben können.

zitat "Das eindrücklichste Beispiel für die künstliche Selektion durch den Menschen kommt aus der Fischerei. So hat die Grösse des Kabeljaus im Nordostatlantik innerhalb von wenigen Jahrzehnten von durchschnittlich 95 auf 65 Zentimeter abgenommen; die Geschlechtsreife setzt heute schon drei Jahre früher ein. Nur kleine und frühreife Fische hatten die Chance, der intensiven Befischung zu entgehen und Nachwuchs in die Welt zu setzen. Darimont weist darauf hin, dass die Fortpflanzung zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt und bei kleinerer Körpergrösse problematisch sein kann, weil dadurch die Fruchtbarkeit bei vielen Arten sinkt und das Überleben der Art gefährdet sein könnte. "
(übersetzt aus "Fishery-induced selection on an Alpine whitefish: quantifying genetic and environmental effects on
individual growth rate" [ISSN 1752-4571])​

Jeder muss natürlich für sich selbst wissen, was er für wirtschaftlich/ethisch/zwischenmenschlich korrekt hält und meiner erfahrung nach gehören viele angler zu den menschen die sich zt sehr für den umweltschutz einsetzen (mit ausnahmen und natürlich auch mit dem hintergedanken, dass man davon nutzt) allerdings wird man niemals erreichen, dass sich eine menschenmenge an verschiedene grundsätze hält ohne das gemeckert und gemogelt wird. 

jeder sollte sich im klaren sein darüber, was er dem fisch (als lebewesen und als art) zumuten kann und leider kann man dieses nicht als gesetz abfassen, nich in d und auch nicht in e oder nl.

c&r is eine möglichkeit dieses problem anzugehen, nur bleibt dabei der nachgeschmack der gleichen zweigleisigkeit: 
entweder ich behandle den fisch (als kreatur) mit respekt indem ich ihn nicht zum reinen vergnügen fange und evtl sogar verletzt (man sieht lange nicht alle verletzungen wie sauerstoffmangel, schleimhautverletzungen oder kiemenverletzungen) oder ich behandel ein ökosystem mit respekt/vorsicht, indem ich selektiv entnehme und darauf achte den genpool nicht nachhaltig zu schädigen.

ich werd (auch wenn gesetzeswidrig) weiterhin am wasser entscheiden, denn das is mmn die einzig logische möglichkeit, ob ein fisch in die pfanne oder wieder ins wasser wandert! 
und ich würd mich natürlich drüber freuen, wenn andere auch so handeln würden =)

grüße,
david

ps: und dabei wollt ich mich eigntl immer aus den c&r diskussionen raushalten |kopfkrat

achja, wens interessiert, hier mal der link zum paper:
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/fulltext/121574971/PDFSTART?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

da hab ich solang gebraucht zu schreiben...



blumovic schrieb:


> Jeder Bestand wird sich wieder erholen können. Egal wie stark er dezimiert wurde (natürlich nicht bei Ausrottung).
> So z.B. beim Ostseedorsch. Wissenschaftler sagen, dass sich der Bestand nie wieder erholen könne. Das ist doch vülliger Quatsch. Man brauch nur ein paar Jahre nicht zu fischen und schon würde man so viel Fisch haben, dass man nicht mehr weiß wohin damit.


 
das ist einfach nicht richtig.
man kann einem bestand sehr wohl durch verschiedene faktoren (stichwort künstliche selektion) nachhaltig schädigen (und das kann man nicht durch abwarten alles rauskriegen, es sei denn man wartet etliche jahrzehnte bis jahrhunderte länger ^^) 
dazu kommt nach, dass es einfach nicht möglich ist zu sagen: so und jetz fangen wir alle keinen fisch mehr, so dass sich der bestand bis in 10 jahren wieder erholt hat.
das geht im mom den thunfischen so und das wird wahrscheinlich (ich bin halt schwarzseher) auch mit dem dorsch so werden.

grüße,
david


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber schon nach dem Eingangsposting war klar, dass es (mal wieder)#q um C&R oder eben nicht geht.

Damit ist auch quasi das Vorgegeben, was Martin Obelt schon sagte, nämlich dass die ganze Diskussion in Zoff endet.

Wir wissen doch mittlwerweile alle hier, dass die Meinungen dazu geteilt sind und keiner jemals den anderen "bekehren" wird, also können wir uns eine Endlosdiskussion darüber ersparen und ganz einfach jeden nach seinem Gusto glücklich werden lassen.

Wenn ich am Wasser eine Fisch waidgerecht töte und mich quatscht einer dumm von der Seite an, dann wird er genauso was zu hören kriegen, wie einer, der mich blöd anquatscht, wenn ich irgend einen Fisch release.

Was der eine oder der andere jeweils mit seinem Fang macht, geht keinen anderen was an, solange nicht offensichtlich Gesetze, Verordnungen oder lokale Regeln gebrochen werden, und selbst wenn dies der Fall ist, gibt es für die Angemessenheit und die Form der Einmischung ebenfalls Gesetze, Verordnungen und lokale Regeln, an die man sich zu halten hat.
(Die lokale Regel hier im AB ist übrigens -und das nur zur Erinnerung- dass Einmischungen in die Fangverwertungsgepflogenheiten anderer Boardies gänzlich unerwünscht sind!!!)

Also zurück zur Ausgangsfrage:
Jeder kann so werden, wie er es gerne möchte, das ist sein gutes Recht und geht einfach keinen was an.

Ich persönlich werde jedenfalls weder anfangen, Tulpen zu züchten, noch beim Fußball rum zu spucken... #c


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Große Wasserflächen mit selbstreproduzierenden Beständen wie sie oft in Holland zu finden sind, sind in Deutschland schon mal seltenener. Man kann deutsche Gewässer, die vielen anderen Faktoren genügen müssen, nicht mit holländischen Gewässern ( wieviel Qudratmeter je Angler?) vergleichen.
> C&R ist eine Sache, die jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen sollte, nicht reden - handeln. Es wird aber nicht der alleinige Grund für unsere schwächeren Bestände sein. Ein vielfischender
> C&Rler bringt genausoviele Fische ins jenseits, wie ein Otto-normal-Kochtopfler. Es sei denn, er gehört zu den ganz wenigen (ernst zu nehmenden ) die den Fisch im Wasser abhaken und auf ein Foto an der Luft verzichten. Es gibt doch ernstzunehmende Untersuchungen dazu.



Da liest man den ganzen Thread und findet nur ein einziges Posting mit wirklicher Substanz bezogen auf die Frage des Threaderstellers. Wenn man dann noch liest, wie manche deutsche Idealmoralhollandliebenden-C&Rler beim Vertikalfischen auf Zander mit auf den Winterruheplätzen stehenden Fischen umgehen, die in ü20m Wassertiefe, bei u5° Wassertemperatur stehen, dann wird schnell deutlich um was es geht. Die holländischen Fischspielparks unterliegen leider/Gott sei Dank? ganz anderen Bedingungen und Bestimmungen als unsere Gewässer.

Der hier als lobenswert bezeichnete Umgang mit den Fischen entsteht aus rein wirtschaftlichen touristischen Gründen und hat mit einer reflektierten Haltung gegenüber Tieren nichts zu tun. Es mag als Hecht von Vorteil sein, wenn man in Holland wohnt, weil man nicht von jedem zweiten Angler was auf die Mütze geknallt bekommt, aber als Schwein, Rind oder Huhn sieht die Sache wieder etwas anders aus.

Der Thread ist überflüßig wie ein Kropf, da doch vor allem die Raubfischvielangler, die Spinnfischer durchaus verantwortlich mit natürlichen Ressourcen umgehen. Das geltende Recht in Deutschland setzt natürlich enge Grenzen, läßt aber gleichzeitig genügend Spielraum um eben nicht jedem Fisch was auf die Mütze hauen zu müssen. Diese ebenso polemische wie plakative Unterstellung heizt solche Diskussionen unnötig auf. Natürlich kann es den naturschützenden und naturnutzenden Angler geben. Das ist ja kein Kontrapunkt, sondern kann durchaus miteinander hergehen. Ein so eindimensionaler Naturschutzbegriff schwächt letztlich die Anglerschaft, weil er verhindert, dass die großen Leistungen im Bereich Naturschutz der Angler, der Vereine und Verbände, wenngleich interessengeleitet, aber wen juckt das, wirklich sichtbar werden.

Vielleicht kann man die Eingangsfrage auch anders formuieren: Möchte man als Nutztier lieber in Holland oder in Deutschland wohnen?


Ich fahre jetzt mal bis morgen angeln. Ohne orangenes Trikot.


----------



## JerkerHH (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ich hoffe wir werden nie wie Holländer...  #d

Nein Scherz.... 

Euch ein schönes Wochenende! 

Petri...


----------



## Dennert (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Große Wasserflächen mit selbstreproduzierenden Beständen wie sie oft in Holland zu finden sind, sind in Deutschland schon mal seltenener. Man kann deutsche Gewässer, die vielen anderen Faktoren genügen müssen, nicht mit holländischen Gewässern ( wieviel Qudratmeter je Angler?) vergleichen.


 
Genauso sieht es aus. 
Wenn in Holland genauso wenig Wasserfläche zur Verfügung stehen würde, da hätten ihre Edelfische mit Sicherheit genauso wenig Überlebenschancen wie bei uns.
Ein Beispiel ist eines der wenigen Angelparadise in Deutschland:
In Mecklenburg/Vorpommern haben wir uns mit den Einheimischen unterhalten, die haben dort selten mal auf Hecht geangelt, obwohl man dort ja nun mal wirklich viele fangen kann. Dieser Fisch war recht uninteressant für die Jungs.
Und wenn man dann sieht, wie hier an irgend einem See mal wieder ein Hecht geschädelt wird und man im Gespräch erfährt, das es der Erste im Jahr für diesen Angler war, obwohl er schon seit Monaten drauf angelt, dann ist das irgendwie nachvollziehbar.
Es ist scheinbar so wie damals mit Ossis und Bananen |supergri
Wenn etwas im Überfluss vorhanden ist, dann legt sich das Interesse und Begehren.
Und zusätzlich ist es natürlich ein Unterschied, ob ein paar Hechte aus 5 ha oder aus 500 ha Wasserfläche entnommen werden.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Nun Honeyball,
um was hätte es gehen sollen? Um Wohnwagen, Käse und spuckende Fußballer...?:q


----------



## hans albers (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

holländer= tulpen, kiffen,spuckende fusballer,

deutsche=biersäufer, kartoffelfresser,immer pünktlich


also an pauschalisierungen fehlts hier ja nicht in dem thread


gähn...

greetz
lars


----------



## Dart (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Der hier als lobenswert bezeichnete Umgang mit den Fischen entsteht aus rein wirtschaftlichen touristischen Gründen und hat mit einer reflektierten Haltung gegenüber Tieren nichts zu tun. Es mag als Hecht von Vorteil sein, wenn man in Holland wohnt, weil man nicht von jedem zweiten Angler was auf die Mütze geknallt bekommt, aber als Schwein, Rind oder Huhn sieht die Sache wieder etwas anders aus.


Ich stimme dir 100% zu, da stecken auch handfeste, wirtschaftliche Interessen dahinter.
Das muss aber nicht zwangsläufig negativ sein. So mancher Gasthof in den ländlichen Gebieten bei uns, wäre sicherlich froh über ähnliche, zusätzliche Einnahmen durch Angler, speziell in der Tote-Hosen-Zeit, Spätherbst und Winter.
Zu geringem Teil wird das ja auch bei uns erreicht, siehe Boddengewässer. Der wäre für viele strukturschwache Gebiete viel mehr drin. Ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, das etliche deutsche Gewässer das Potenzial hätten, um auch auf int. Ebene angelnde Touristen anzulocken und zsätzliche Verdienstmöglichkeiten zu ermöglichen.
Das wird natürlich nix mit der vorherrschenden Entnahmementalität, und schon gar nicht mit der auländerunfreundlichen Bürokratie in Sachen Angelerlaubniss.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## j4ni (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

#h Mal wieder d'accord Dart...aber wo bitte sind diese ländlichen Gasthöfe in Thailand #c


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



hans albers schrieb:


> deutsche=biersäufer, kartoffelfresser,immer pünktlich



Naja, stimmt doch auch #c, beim letzten Punkt bin ich halt etwas aus der Art geschlagen...


----------



## Dart (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



j4ni schrieb:


> #h Mal wieder d'accord Dart...aber wo bitte sind diese ländlichen Gasthöfe in Thailand #c


 Nix ablenken...Thailand ist nicht das Thema.#h
........man müsste mal nachdenken und hochrechnen, wieviele Hechtangler, zusätzlich, ihren Angelurlaub an deutschen Gewässern machen, anstatt nach Holland, Irland oder Schweden zu reisen um gute Fangaussichten zu haben.:q


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das dieser Punkt schon in den 7 Seiten vorher genannt wurde möchte ich mal darauf hinweisen das die Niederländer keinesfalls als die erzheiligen des C&R angesehen werden sollten.

Wer einmal an der Küste beobachtet hat wie die einheimischen  z.B. auf Wolfsbarsch fischen wird wissen was ich meine. Alles aber wirklich alles was an den Haken geht wird abgeschlagen und so wird mit jedwedem Meeresfisch verfahren.

Die Release - Mentalität der Niederländer hört exakt an der Meeresküste auf. Ich würde also stark bezweifeln das hier ein tieferes moralisches Konzept vorliegt als bei uns.


----------



## Dart (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin das dieser Punkt schon in den 7 Seiten vorher genannt wurde möchte ich mal darauf hinweisen das die Niederländer keinesfalls als die erzheiligen des C&R angesehen werden sollten.
> 
> Wer einmal an der Küste beobachtet hat wie die einheimischen z.B. auf Wolfsbarsch fischen wird wissen was ich meine. Alles aber wirklich alles was an den Haken geht wird abgeschlagen und so wird mit jedwedem Meeresfisch verfahren.
> 
> Die Release - Mentalität der Niederländer hört exakt an der Meeresküste auf. Ich würde also stark bezweifeln das hier ein tieferes moralisches Konzept vorliegt als bei uns.


Warum sollten die auch moralisch bessere Menschen sein, dann gäbe es dort ja ne ganz neue Spezies Mensch.
Der Wolfsbarsch wird dort bitterböse, von einigen "Anglern" gejagt, um ihn zu horrenden Preisen nach Frankreich zu verscherbeln.
Der Umgang mit den wiederkehrenden Lachsen wirft auch keinen Sonnenschein....aber das ist ja Alles nicht das Thema des Threads.


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Dart schrieb:


> aber das ist ja Alles nicht das Thema des Threads.



Wieso... nicht? |kopfkrat


----------



## Dart (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wieso... nicht? |kopfkrat


Das steht im Eingangsposting des TE|supergri


----------



## Weissnixbeissnix (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ich habe mich diese woche noch mit einem unterhalten und da ist das auch zum thema gekommen 

ich würde das nicht mehr als richtig finden wenn die regelungen aus holland auch hier zum gesetz würden ich gehe jetzt in neuwied seid 2 jahren fast jeden tag mit der spinrute an rhein und was man hier fängt das ist zum heulen.Und dann stehen da welche wenn man die fragt und wie läuft es dann bekommt man ganz stolz einen barsch gezeigt der aber nur 20 cm hat aber der  auf den kopf gehauen worden ist.und ich finde das kann es nicht sein


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Dart schrieb:


> Das steht im Eingangsposting des TE|supergri



Wo?



> Da sind unsere nuschelden Nachbarn mit dem gelben Nummernschild (sorry #h) schon ganz anders drauf.
> 
> Das Catch & Release wird da gaaaaanz groß geschrieben,weil´s da wirklich nur um´s angeln geht,und nicht um die Nahrungsbeschaffung.
> 
> Das allerschönste ist,daß sich auch alle daran halten,und man genau aus diesen Grund super Raubfischfänge in Holland erzielt.



Ich seh da nix von Süsswasser... #c


----------



## Dart (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wo?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich seh da nix von Süsswasser... #c


 
Zum Glück gibts in Holland kein C&R im Salzwasser
Manno WW, hast du nen schlechten Tag erwischt?|bigeyes|wavey:
Zur weiteren, lustigen Diskussion wünsche ich viel Spaß...ich lese mal morgen weiter und krabbel ins Bett
Ortszeit: 22.20...Zeit um die Falten im Gesicht wegzubügeln:q
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Speedfisher (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ich habe da den direkten Vergleich...Wir haben in Holland einen Wohnwagen auf einem Campingplatz stehen. Deswegen angel ich auch des öfteren auch in Holland. Und man merkt richtig gut, was da für Welten zwischen Deutschland und Holland in Sachen angeln liegen. Ich versuchs hier in Deutschland oft tagelang am Rhein, mal einen Zander oder gar eine Brasse an den Haken zu kriegen. Wenn wir dann mal ein Wochenende nach Holland fahren und cih da zum Rhein fahre, fange ich oft über 10 Stück am Tag( Brassen) und auch mehrere Zander. Meiner Meinung nach würde es ewig dauern,wenn das Gesetz in Kraft treten würde, bis sich der Bestand von Hecht und Aal sich hier wieder erholt hat.
Lg,
Dennis


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, das etliche deutsche Gewässer das Potenzial hätten, um auch auf int. Ebene angelnde Touristen anzulocken und zsätzliche Verdienstmöglichkeiten zu ermöglichen.




Oh Gott, hier laufen schon genug Profis rum, bitte keine dieser auf int. Ebene angelnden Touristen dazu!!!
Was immer man unter denen zu verstehen hat...


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Zur Frage : ein klares Nein !!!
Selbst wenn alle Gesetze und Regeln unseren Nachbarn entsprächen,kämen unser deutschen  Bedenkenträger unter den Anglern und versuchen mit Spitzfindigkeiten alles zu zerreden um nur ihren eigenen Vorteil nutzen.


----------



## Rhxnxr (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ich denke ob release oder nicht, sollte jeder mit sich selber ausmachen.
In Deutschland brauchts 'nen Angelschein zur Ausübung der Fischwaid, also sollte man davon ausgehen das die meisten Leute einigermassen wissen, wie sie zu einem gesunden Fischbestand beitragen können.
Bei uns z.B. herrscht an den Forellenbächen Entnahmepflicht für *jeden* gefangenen Döbel oder Barsch. Ich pers. neige eher zu C&R, halte mich aber trotzdem an solche Regeln. Gleichzeitig entnehme ich aber nur grössere Forellen oder welche die durch den Fang verletzt wurden. Äschen bekommen wegen des starken Rückgangs durch den Kormoran grundsätzlich ihre Freiheit, egal wie gross sie sind.

lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, wir werden (zum Glück ) nie Holländer werden, aber jeder kann seinen Teil zur Erhaltung der Fischbestände beitragen.

reine Releaser die dafür jeden 50cm Hecht fotografieren müssen (und ihm damit unnötig viel Stress zumuten) um damit zu posen, bemitleide ich ebenso wie Leute, die alles totknüppeln um ihr Hobby vor Mama zu rechtfertigen #d

Gruss Rhöner


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hier hat sich ja ganzschön was getan seit gestern Abend...!

Was schon oft gesagt wurde und was mich auch echt freut, nicht groß drüber diskutieren, handeln...!


----------



## F4M (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin das dieser Punkt schon in den 7 Seiten vorher genannt wurde möchte ich mal darauf hinweisen das die Niederländer keinesfalls als die erzheiligen des C&R angesehen werden sollten.
> 
> lWer einmal an der Küste beobachtet hat wie die einheimischen  z.B. auf Wolfsbarsch fischen wird wissen was ich meine. Alles aber wirklich alles was an den Haken geht wird abgeschlagen und so wird mit jedwedem Meeresfisch verfahren.
> 
> Die Release - Mentalität der Niederländer hört exakt an der Meeresküste auf. Ich würde also stark bezweifeln das hier ein tieferes moralisches Konzept vorliegt als bei uns.



Absolut richtig ! #6

Das Süsswasser C&R/ Salzwasser C&F  Phänomen ist übrigens in England ähnlich, an der Küste ist von C&R nichts mehr zu sehen, trotz 38cm Schonmaß bei Wolfsbarschen. Da wird abgeknüppelt was am Haken hängt.
Mal ehrlich, und das weiß jeder der schon mal einen Wolfsbarsch gegessen hat, wenn ich quasi einen vor der Haustüre gefangenen Wolfsbarsch oder einen Lachs in die Pfanne legen könnte, warum sollte ich da einen Hecht mitnehmen wollen?

Deutschland und Holland sind doch in dieser Hinsicht gar nicht vergleichbar. In Holland bist Du nach max. 1 Stunde Fahrzeit von fast jedem Ort an der Küste -  und dort wird Fleisch gemacht.

Im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern , wie z.B. Frankreich sieht es dann ganz anders aus. Da sind wir wiederum die "Holländer" unter den Anglern....denn da haben selbst gefangene 35er Zander oft keine Chance.


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



F4M schrieb:


> wenn ich quasi einen vor der Haustüre gefangenen Wolfsbarsch oder einen Lachs in die Pfanne legen könnte, warum sollte ich da einen Hecht mitnehmen wollen?
> 
> Deutschland und Holland sind doch in dieser Hinsicht gar nicht vergleichbar. In Holland bist Du nach max. 1 Stunde Fahrzeit von fast jedem Ort an der Küste -  und dort wird Fleisch gemacht.



Genauso seh ichs auch. Wenn ich ohne größeren Aufwand mal eben schnell ein paar Dorsche, einen Wolfsbarsch oder Makrelen fangen könnte würde ich wahrscheinlich garnicht mehr auf Hecht oder Karpfen fischen weil die anderen Fische eben deutlich einfacher und vielfältiger zu verwerten sind. B
zw. ich würde nur mich nur mal ab und zu ans Süßwasser setzen wenn ich gerade keinen Bock habe die 20min. an die Küste zu tuckern.
Und da ich die Truhe voller Meeresfisch habe brauche ich hier nichts zu entnehmen.

Fazit: Die Menschen sind die gleichen nur die "Landschaft" ist anders...genausogut kann man fragen "Können wir wie Norwegen werden?"


----------



## blumovic (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Im Prinzip ist Deutschland doch viel geiler als Holland. Die Gewässer und Angelmöglichkeiten die einem in Deutschland möglich sind suchen doch weltweit ihresgleichen. Soviel Abwechslung haben nicht viele.

Deshalb brauchen wir auch nicht überall Holland-ähnliche Gewässer. Wir können stolz auf unsere Gewässer sein.

Von mir aus kann alles so bleiben wie's ist.


----------



## donlotis (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Jaaa, geile Gewässer - nur keine Fische



Und Dein Avatar-Bild, war das im Ausland?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## guggemal (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Als ich vor 15 Jahren in die Niederlande, Provinz Limburg zog, tat ich dies nicht aus angeltechnischen Überlegungen.
Wie so viele "Holländer" bin ich in einem kleinen Verein mit rund 800 Mitgliedern organisiert. Abends, verbringt man nach der Arbeit mal so 2 bis 3 Stündchen an den unterschiedlichen Teichen. Der Besatz besteht aus den üblichen Friedfischen, sowie  Hecht und Wels, und wird, wie von Euch allen beschrieben, nach erfolgreichem Drill zurückgesetzt.  

Geografisch gesehen ist das Land klein. Trotzdem würde ich rund 3,5h benötigen, bis ich die Nordsee erreicht hätte.
Also beziehe ich meinen Seewasserfisch vom wöchentlichen Markt|supergri.

Aber nach so einem halben bis dreiviertel Stündchen Anfahrt bin ich schon an der Maas, am Julianakanal, oder an den Maasplassen. 
Grundsätzlich wird ein gefangener Hecht zurückgesetzt. Sind halt nicht so stark vertreten, und stehen somit wie auch der Aal und andere Verdächtige  unter Schutz.
Zander, Barsch oder die Vielzahl der Weissfische darf ich in festgelegten Tagesmengen natürlich dem Gewässer entnehmen.#6#6  
Darf sie aber auch wieder zurücksetzen. Ja , wir dürfen das.

Nun mußt du aber kein Holländer werden, um C&R zu betreiben |kopfkrat. Enthacken und vorsichtig ins Wasser zurücksetzen ist voll ausreichend. Praktiziere ich schon seit Jahren so, und kann bestätigen, daß dies geht , auch ohne Holländer  zu sein |supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Günther


----------



## an78 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



> Würden uns Hecht- und Aalentnahmeverbote auf Dauer (Jahre) auch bessere Raubfischgewässer bieten?



Hallo,

ich selbst bin bekennender Raubfischangler, auch wenn ich meist nur ein Bruchteil der Zeit einiger Boardies am Wasser verbringen kann (evtl. 10 Tage im Jahr)
Aber ganz ehrlich, ich halte von dem Entnahmeverbot nichts.
Ich angele an meinen heimischen Baggerseen und Kiesgruben.
Aale sind dort besetzt, da sie keinen Rückweg zum laichen haben, spricht nichts gegen eine Entnahme.
Bei den Hechten ist es ähnlich, eine mittlere Größe (65/70cm) nehme ich ganz gern mal für den Grill mit, eine Menge fallen mir aus der Hand.
Sicherlich gibt es auch bei mir im Verein einige Leute, die alles auf den Kopf knüppeln, aber das ist die Minderheit und eh nicht mehr resozialisierbar |supergri
Meine Erfahrung, es kommt immer noch auf die Technik und Gewässerkenntnisse an, will man dauerhaft erfolgreich sein.

Viele Grüße
André


----------



## Merlin (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Geht man nicht angeln um Fische zu fangen ??
Ist es gerechtfertigt Fische zu quälen um Spaß zu haben ? Wenn man kein Fisch haben 
will braucht man auch nicht angeln gehen oder ?
Man muß nicht jedes Jahr den selben Karpfen fangen, ein Photo machen um dann wieder in der Blinker Hitparade vertreten zu sein.
Es kommt doch auch keiner auf die Idee mit einem Lasso Rehe fangen zu gehen und sie dann wieder laufen zulassen und den Jagdtrieb auszuleben.


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Komisch, daß alle immer so viel fangen müssen... |kopfkrat

Dabei gibt es doch so viele passionierte Meerforellen-Angler -- obwohl diese Angelei ja nun nicht gerade bekannt dafür ist, daß man sich dabei immer dumm und dämlich fängt... 

Warum muß das also beim Raubfischangeln immer so sein? vielleicht mal ne Scheibe abschneiden von den geduldsamen Küstenfischern... ein hart erarbeiteter Fang nach x Schneidertagen ist umso schöner und setzt sicher wesentlich mehr Glückshormone frei als der 25te Zander beim Vertikalangeln in Holland...


----------



## Pete Pike (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Merlin schrieb:


> Geht man nicht angeln um Fische zu fangen ??
> Ist es gerechtfertigt Fische zu quälen um Spaß zu haben ? Wenn man kein Fisch haben
> will braucht man auch nicht angeln gehen oder ?
> Man muß nicht jedes Jahr den selben Karpfen fangen, ein Photo machen um dann wieder in der Blinker Hitparade vertreten zu sein.
> Es kommt doch auch keiner auf die Idee mit einem Lasso Rehe fangen zu gehen und sie dann wieder laufen zulassen und den Jagdtrieb auszuleben.


Willst du deine Leidenschaft ausüben? Ja. Willst du sie weiterhin ausüben? Ja. Also releasen oder gar nicht angeln gehen. Fertig. Ab und an was mitnehmen - auch ok.


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

@Merlin: Muss dir da in mehreren Punkten widersprechen: Die Rechtfertigungsfrage, wer was warum tut ( Zitat: "Ist es gerechtfertigt Fische zu quälen um Spaß zu haben ?" ) spielt hier keine Rolle, und du bringst EMOTIONEN in diese Diskussion hier herein, und machst dieses Argument schon von selbst NICHTIG! Bitte sachlich bleiben, und das ist weit von jedweder Sachlichkeit entfernt, denn definiere: "quälen"- ab wann ist eine "Sache" quälen? Ich habe MICH heute auch GEQUÄLT, weil ich 11 km laufen war und mir alles weh tat- und jetzt? Das nur mal am Rande, um klar zu machen, worum es geht: Denn, auch wenn ich es jetzt krass ausdrücken muss, aber diese Rede von dir gleicht schon denen von PETA& Co! 
Zweitens: Beim erscheinen in die Blinker- Hitparade MUSS jeder Fisch getötet werden, da vor allem Platz 1- Fische selbst von der Redaktion von Blinker verwogen, gemessen und bebildert werden müssen, um anerkannt zu werden! Also kann KEIN Carpfisher, der in die HP von Blinker & Co. will, seine Fischlis zurücksetzen, sondern müsste handeln wie du. "Handeln wie du" soll jetzt keine Abwertung sein, ich schleiße aus deinem Schreiben nur, dass du auch wirklich alles entnimmst, was du für dich brauchst, und da ist ja nix Falsches dabei. Genauso wie ich dich, lasse du doch die "C&Rler" machen, wie es IHNEN beliebt, und wenn deiner Meinung nach was dagegen spricht, dann bringe bitte RICHTIGE Argumente auf den Tisch!
@TE: Im Endeffekt läuft diese "Hollanddiskussion" doch eh wieder auf "C&R" hinaus! Wieso der X-te Thread zu diesem Thema, und wieso schriebst du es so "durch die Blume", in dem du die BRD mit Holland verlgeichst? Schreib doch gleich: "Diese Entnahmemethoden, wie sie z.ZT. hier vorherrschen, gehen mir tierisch auf den Geist! Was sagt ihr dazu?"


----------



## voice (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

ich bin leidenschaftlicher angler, esser und reines C&R-gegner.
was die anglerwelt wirklich weiterbringt sind nicht gesetze, vorschriften und plagiate....sondern genau solche diskussionen wie diese.... es sollte in deutschland nicht der angelschein pflicht sein, sondern die mitgliedschaft im AB mit der auflage sich an mindestens 10 diskussionen im jahr zu beteiligen....denn nur die stetige auseinandersetzung mit dem thema und das stetige hinterfragen des eigenen standpunktes schafft veränderung.
sind wir doch mal ehrlich....veränderung fängt bei mir an...wenn ich am wasser stehe und in dem moment entscheide, was ich tue... wir angler gehen doch mehr und mehr zu catch and decide über... egal was gesetze sagen oder unsere nachbarn machen....dieser trööt hat mir schon was gebracht, dadurch ich das viedeo der babyhechte gesehen habe... wir haben auf dieser plattform die möglichkeit, die unterschiedlichsten standpunkte zu hören und immer ein resümee für uns zu ziehen.... es mag ein langer weg sein aber er lohnt sich. deshalb sind in meinen augen die wahren deppen die, die bei jedem kontoversen trööt maulen, dass hatten wir schon oder der wird eh bald geschlossen... man sollte sich viel öfter kontrovers auseinander setzen.... irgendwann weicht auch der starrsinnigste mensch auf....


----------



## hecht 01 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

in deutschland gibt es einfach zu viele gesetze die nichts bringen
und es ist ja auch [in manchen gewässern]  die fische wieder frei zu lassen


----------



## Crotalus (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Verein versprach sich davon einen "Ertrag"...! Der Natur etwas zurrück zu geben!!! Steilufer bspw für die Uferschwalben, Flachwasserzonen für die Laichfische (und somit, du hast recht, einen Ertrag im Sinne von Brutfischen, wenn du es so willst), aber bestimmt legte der Verein keinen Wert darauf, die "nutzbare Angelfläche" um mickrige 4ha zu erhöhen.
> 
> Von einem Ertrag zu sprechen, finde ich hier nicht ganz richtig. Von dem investierten Geld hätte man auch gut und gerne noch einen weitern Baggersee oder Flussabschnitt kaufen können, da hätte man wohl mehr "Ertrag" von gehabt...!



Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass die Maßnahmen schlecht sind. Es ist auch sicher, dass ohne den Einsatz von Menschen, die viel Zeit, Geld und Engagement investieren, der Erholungsfaktor und auch häufig sinnvolle Naturprojekte nicht realisierbar wäre! Leider wird hier häufig aber nicht die Ursache eines Problems beseitigt. Zudem wird oft von einer bestimmten meist aktuellen (oder auch häufig einer gewünschten) ökologischen Gegebenheit ausgegangen. Inwiefern diese nun mit den realen bzw. den wirklich ursprünglichen ökologischen Gegebenheiten im Einklang stehen, wird teilweise halt nicht wirklich berücksichtigt 

@Thomas9904
Den Post auf Seite 4 kann man kaum widersprechen, er entspricht so ziemlich dem, was ich selbst davon halt. Wenn man halt nur nicht immer so faul beim schreiben wäre


----------



## Fisch-Raudi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hi,

ich denke mal das man einfach aufhören müsste für alles nach 

einer Gesetzlichen Regelung zu schreien und dstatt dessen einfach 

seinen gesunden Menschenverstand nutzt. Wie viele geschrieben 

haben ist es auch in Deutschland nicht verboten gefangene Fische wieder

zurückzusetzen. Alleine der Grund das sich dieser weiter vemehren

kann ist in meinen Augen mehr als ausreichend um vor jedem Deutschem

Gericht Recht zu bekommen. Wenn aber nicht irgendwann mal eine Gruppe

von Menschen geschrieen hätte das wir ein solches Gesetz bräuchten,

gäbe es dieses nicht und diese leidige Diskussion wäre nie entstanden.

Und natürlich sind wir alles Naturnutzer. Auch dieses ist, ohne es zu werten,

absolut Fakt. Jeder von uns entnimmt der Natur mehr als er Ihr zurückgeben

kann. Ob direkt beim Angeln oder dadurch das er Kleidung trägt

und isst. Wenn sich aber jeder auch nur einigermassen nach seinem

Gesundem Menschenverstand richten würde, wäre dies auch alles kein Problem.

Egal was gemacht wird, Kochtopfangeln oder zurücksetzen, jeder muss es in

meinen Augen für sich entscheiden und solange es in Maßen gemacht

wird ist es auch ok.

Genauso leidig ist das Thema mit den jeweiligen Gelehrten und den

Praktikern. Jeder behauptet von sich mehr Ahnung von dem Thema zu haben.

Und jeder hat irgendwie auch Recht. Aber am meisten Ahnung 

hätten beide wenn Sie sich mal zusammensetzen würden und ruhig und kontrovers

über das Thema diskutieren würden. Und genau das passiert nicht.

Eine Gruppe bekommt von der Politik Recht und deren Meinung wird

im Gesetz berücksichtigt. 

Von daher sollten wir alle mehr miteinander statt gegeneinander 

arbeiten und auch viel mehr Toleranz zeigen. Dann würden viele

Probleme gar nicht erst entstehen.

Gruss Joachim


----------



## DRU (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Laut Gesetzgeber MUSS man es, dass ist ja das Schlimme!!!




Naja, das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht, der DAV sieht das nämlich ganz ander.


----------



## blumovic (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Fisch-Raudi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich denke mal das man einfach aufhören müsste für alles nach
> 
> ...



Das mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand ist immer so'ne Sache. Nicht jeder ist in der Lage nachhaltig zugunsten eines Gewässers zu denken. Es gibt immernoch super erfolgreiche Angler, die jeden Fisch abknüppeln. Da fällt mir jemand ein der an einem relativ kleinen See von etwa 70ha jährlich über 300 Hechte fängt und jeden Fisch mitnimmt. Für mich haben diese keinen gesunden Menschenverstand.


----------



## pfefferladen (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Komisch, daß alle immer so viel fangen müssen... |kopfkrat
> 
> Dabei gibt es doch so viele passionierte Meerforellen-Angler -- obwohl diese Angelei ja nun nicht gerade bekannt dafür ist, daß man sich dabei immer dumm und dämlich fängt...
> 
> Warum muß das also beim Raubfischangeln immer so sein? vielleicht mal ne Scheibe abschneiden von den geduldsamen Küstenfischern... ein hart erarbeiteter Fang nach x Schneidertagen ist umso schöner und setzt sicher wesentlich mehr Glückshormone frei als der 25te Zander beim Vertikalangeln in Holland...


 
Richtig,ein hart erarbeiterter Fang ist das beste.
Da gehört dann auch ein bissel was dazu.|kopfkrat

Angel rein,Fisch dran, das ganze dann 20mal und wieder Heim mit einem Berg von Fisch kann´s einfach nicht sein.
Ok,es gibt so Tage wo es mal so läuft das sind aber sehr seltene Ausnahmen.


----------



## Tobi94 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> .... informiere Dich erstmal.... C&R ist in ganz D per Gesetzt verboten nicht nur in NRW


 Lese doch erstmal den ersten Beitrag.....
Der Autor spricht vom Ruhrgebiet...(Das Ruhrgebiet liegt in NRW)


----------



## jerkfreak (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

@DRU: Ja, DAV weiß ich, dass das etwas lockerer sieht, aber bin leider im VDSF!  Aber wie schon gesagt, wenn man die Gesetze genau auslegt, darf man se ja "sogar releasen", wegen der sinnvollen Verwertung usw...! Aber das hatten wir ja schon!


----------



## an78 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hallo,



> die jeden Fisch abknüppeln. Da fällt mir jemand ein der an einem relativ kleinen See von etwa 70ha jährlich über 300 Hechte fängt und jeden Fisch mitnimmt.



auch wenn ich das persönlich nicht gutheisse, so bringt dieser See(und 70ha sind ja nicht gerade klein) entsprechend viele massige Hechte hervor. Dann spricht erstmal nichts dagegen. Würde der Bestand überstrapaziert, würde der genannte Herr sicherlich weniger fangen.

André


----------



## zorra (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Um auf die Eingangsfrage zurück zu kommen ein klares NEIN in D gibt es für Angler keine Loby auch wenn die mittlerweiler in NL schwindet hat sie noch mehr Gewicht als in D 
gr.zorra


----------



## anmac (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

WOW!

125 Beiträge bis jetzt.
Leider habe ich die letzten Tage nicht die Zeit gehabt um alles zu lesen.
Scheint aber ein Thema zu sein,das vielen auf der Seele brennt.

Denkt dran: Wer heute einen 50cm Hecht abschlägt,wird ihn *nie*
als Meterhecht an´s Band kriegen!!!

In diesem Sinne...

möge der gesunde Menschenverstand mit euch sein! #6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



anmac schrieb:


> Denkt dran: Wer heute einen 50cm Hecht abschlägt,wird ihn *nie*
> als Meterhecht an´s Band kriegen!!!




Und wer zuhause zu zweit ist, und auf Hecht in Weißweinsauce abfährt, dem wird er gut schmecken!!!


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, aber die Berufsfischer in Holland (strenggenommen in den Niederlanden) fangen zumindest immernoch Aale mit Reusen!

...und das nicht zu kanpp, wenn ich nicht irre!

(die Berufsfischer in den NL fangen übrigens ganz "aus Versehen" und als "Beifang" auch gerne mal in der ensprechenden Jahreszeit die Lachse weg, wenn diese auf dem Weg zu ihren Laichgründen sind).

Das Aal-Verbot gilt nur für die Angler - wer dort in der Summe mehr Aale entnimmt, weiß ich nicht - aber das wäre ein Punkt, der mir als angler stinken würde, wenn man mir verbietet, meine max. 10-15 Aale pro Jahr zu entnehmen und der Berufsfischer fröhlich weiterhin Tausende von Aalen fängt!

Das ist ein Punkt, in dem ich die Lage in "NL" nicht gut finde!

Davon abgesehen denke ich nicht, dass der deutsche Gesetzgeber "C&R" gesetzlich forciert, sondern allenfalls *das gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische bestimmter Arten von vorneherein ganz OHNE Verwertungsabsicht schlicht und ergreifend unter Strafe stellt!(...wenn es das nicht schon ist, aber es sind meist Beweisprobleme, an denen eine vernünftige Handhabung des Themas scheitert!).*

Das halte ich auch für geboten, weil Fische keine "Sportgeräte" sind und weil der, der von vorneherein überhaupt gar keine Verwertungsabsicht hat (sondern nur bspw. ein tolles Photo machen möchte, um seinen "Erfolg" zu beweisen), aber ganz gezielt auf Kapitale aus ist, in Deutschland zumindest momentan nicht gesetzeskonform angelt!

Bitte beachten - es ist ein massiver rechtlicher Unterschied, ob ich quasi als "Ausnahmefang" zufällig mal einen Fisch erwische, der mir dann für meine Verwertung zu groß ist und ich den dann deswegen im Anschluß zurücksetze, oder ob ich von vornherein NUR auf möglichst Große angle, um diese dann (wie beabsichtigt!) zu photographieren & zurückzusetzen!

Ein Photo ist keine Verwertung, die rechtlich den gezielten Fang eines Großfisches und ein anschliessendes Zurücksetzen rechtfertigt!(das ist meine persönliche Rechtsansicht, was man sicher auch anders auslegen kann, aber dabei bitte auch realistisch unsere geltenden Gesetze im Blick haben sollte - einer inhaltlich geprägten sachlichen Diskussion stelle ich mich da gerne!).

Ich rechne eher damit, dass C&R hierzulande evtl. noch expliziter sanktioniert wird, weil es in seiner extremen Form nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Einklang zu bringen ist!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



anmac schrieb:


> WOW!
> 
> 125 Beiträge bis jetzt.
> Leider habe ich die letzten Tage nicht die Zeit gehabt um alles zu lesen.
> ...


 
Die Aussage mit dem "Meterhecht" halte ich so für Unsinn!

Zum einen werden immer wieder einige Exemplare auch "trotz" Anglern diese Größe erreichen - zum anderen ist es eigentlich nur so, dass dieser eine bestimmte Hecht, welcher mit 50, 60 oder 70 cm entnommen wird, zwar kein Meterhecht mehr wird, aber u.U. ist es so, dass aus seinem Jahrgang viel mehr Hechte zu "Meterhechten" werden können, wenn ein Teil der Nahrungskonkurrenten aus diesem Gewässer vorher entnommen wird! 

Also Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen!

So einfach isses nicht!

Versteht mich nicht falsch - bin auch kein Freund von "alles Abknüppeln", was maßig ist,

Ich entnehme selektiv und mit Bedacht - und wenn ich meine Fische gefangen habe, die ich verwerten will, dann höre ich ganz einfach mit dem Angeln auf - aber ich muß keine 32 Zander am Tag fangen und wieder reinwerfen, um glücklich zu sein!
...wenn ich einen erwische, der Küchenmaß hat, dann angle ich den Rest der Nacht auf Aal & Wels, oder fahre nach Hause und bin froh und jut is!

ABER:

Ich verabscheue es, wenn jemand gezielt nur auf Großfische angelt und dabei schon von Anfang an weiß, dass er diese, *wenn* er sie denn fängt, nicht verwerten, sondern allenfalls photographieren will!

Das läßt sich so rechtlich auch nicht Schönreden - die "Extrem-Releaser" können sich eigentlich nur mit Lügen rausreden und vorhandene Lücken des Gesetzes nutzen - wenn die Beweislage zu dem o.a. Angeln auf Großfische komplett ohne Verwertungsabsicht klar ist (!!!...daran scheitert es meist!!!), dann isses ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz nach meiner Rechtsansicht!
Alles was die z.Zt. noch rettet, ist die wissenschaftlich ungeklärte und hoch umstrittene Frage, ob Fische im Drill Schmerzen und oder ein rechtlich relevantes Maß an Streß erleiden!

...das ist aber keine juristische Frage, sondern eine bisher nicht zu beantwortende biologische rein wissenschaftliche Frage!

Ethisch und moralisch habe ich persönlich damit Probleme damit, wenn jemand gänzlich OHNE jegliche Verwertungsabsicht überhaupt angeln geht, *weswegen ich als Fazit ganz bestimmt keine holländischen Verhältnisse haben möchte!!!*

Ernie


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Immer wenn ich den Threadtitel lese habe ich Angst, dass mich jemand zwingen will, orangene T-Shirts und Holzschuhe zu tragen und mich von Poffertjes und Haschisch zu ernähren.

Das ist doch ein bißchen "flaming."

Was kommt als nächstes? Wollen wir wie *die* Dänen werden? oder lieber wie *die* Schweizer? vielleicht wie *die* Russen? oder wie *die* Brasilianer? 

Das wäre toll, dann könnten *wir* alle super Fußball spielen.


----------



## deinosuchus (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hi!

Ernie, super Worte ... ich sehe das ganz genauso!

Klar geh ich angeln, weil es mir Spaß macht. Vermutlich werden wie beim Jäger da Urinstinkte in uns angesprochen und es ist jedesmal ein schönes Glücksgefühl einen "Treffer" zu landen. Aber ich find es doch arg befremdlich, wenn man Fisch um Fisch (und die möglichst groß) fängt, nur um sie gleich wieder rein zu werfen. Oder schlimmer noch, stundenlang hältert, damit richtiges Fotolicht herrscht. Oder ins Boot zerrt, ans Land rudert, vermißt, knipst und dann "schonend" zurück setzt. Wir haben es hier mit einem Lebewesen zu tun, mit dem wir unsere Leidenschaft ausüben. Das sollten wir mal respektieren lernen ... und uns nicht immer wieder mit Ausreden wie "die fühlen ja keinen Schmerz" rausreden.

Daher: Nein, ich will keine niederländischen Verhältnisse. Ich wünsche mir einen Angler, der wenn er für SEINEN persönlichen Bedarf genug gefangen hat, aufhört oder halt auf einen anderen Zielfisch umschwenkt. Also wenn schon nach Gesetzen gerufen wird, dann eines was eine rigorosere Fangquote festlegt. Und das Wichtigste dabei: Die auch kontrolliert wird. Denn z.B. in Brandenburg gibt es ja schon eine Mitnahmebegrenzung.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Finde ich einen sehr guten Thread, der wohl vielen fanatischen/ernsten Raubfischanglern aus der Seele spricht.




Siehst du, und genau das stößt manchem "Otto-Normalangler" so auf.

Zum einen: Du schreibst vom "fanatischen" Raubfischangler.
Wir sind uns wahrscheinlich sogar einig darin, dass "Fanatismus" in all seinen Schattierungen ein Begriff ist, den wir mit allem verknüpfen, aber ganz sicher nicht mit etwas Positivem.
Fanatismus beinhaltet auch immer ein übertriebenes Hineinsteigern in etwas, eine gewisse Blindheit gegenüber rationaler Betrachtungsweise und eine nicht ungefährliche Tendenz zur Elitenbildung.

Und die sprichst du ja auch an, indem du das Wort "fanatisch" auch gleich mit "ernst" verknüpfst. Als ob der Wurmbader, Gelegenheitsangler oder Allrounder sein Hobby nicht ernst betreiben würde. Also sind lediglich die Spezialisten, die Profis, die Hardcoreangler diejenigen, die "ernst" fischen und, ich wage mal einen interpretativen Schluss, die einfach mehr Ahnung von der ganzen Materie haben. 
Übertriebenes Tacklegespinne, das Gerede von "Techniken" und "Methoden" tragen einen guten Teil dazu bei, dass der Elitegedanke perfektioniert wird. 

Schau, ich selbst bin ein absoluter Allroundangler. Meine Fangliste am Ende des Jahres ist so bunt wie die Palette der bei uns vorkommenden Fischarten. Ich angel nun so schon seit 25 Jahren, voller Leidenschaft und, ich werde mal pathetisch, voller tiefem Ernst.


*P.S.: Ähh, Jerkfreak, wo ist dein Beitrag, aus dem ich zitiert habe, hingekommen???*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Also sind lediglich die Spezialisten, die Profis, die Hardcoreangler diejenigen, die "ernst" fischen und, ich wage mal einen interpretativen Schluss, die einfach mehr Ahnung von der ganzen Materie haben.
> Übertriebenes Tacklegespinne, das Gerede von "Techniken" und "Methoden" tragen einen guten Teil dazu bei, dass der Elitegedanke perfektioniert wird.



Immer wieder spannend, was da so künstlich aufgebauscht und interpretiert wird...

Zu Deinem "interpretativen Schluss": Ja, höchstwarscheinlich ist das dann in eben diesem Teilbereich so. Schlimm? Ich finde es spannend mich mit Leuten zu unterhalten die in Ihrem Bereich echt Ahnung haben, da kann man eine Menge draus lernen.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich verabscheue es...
> 
> Ethisch und moralisch habe ich persönlich damit Probleme...



Jeder kann das doch so handhaben wie er das selber möchte, oder? Ich verstehe immer noch nicht über was man sich da immer wieder so aufregen kann?

@ernie: Wenn Du einen Zander für die Küche hast und dann das Angeln einstellst ist das konsequent. #6

Wenn Du dann auf Aal oder Wels weiterangelst (Ähnliches Köderspektrum beim Aal, oder wechselst Du da den Platz?), was machst Du dann mit dem Wels? Wenn ich Fisch essen möchte und einen Zander entnehme der dafür passend ist, dann ist mein Bedarf gedeckt. Was mache ich dann mit dem Wels? Kühltruhe vollpacken? Statt Essen mit Freunden (6 Personen) auf Essen mit Bekannten (z.B. 30 Personen) aufstocken?

Oder einfach zugeben das ich den Fisch fange obwohl ich ihn vermutlich (wenn nicht verletzt o.Ä.) zurücksetze? Weil es - verbotenerweise - Spaß macht? 


Ich will sicher kein Holländer sein, mal ganz abgesehen davon das da ja auch viel Legendenbildung dabei ist. Als würde kein Holländer Zander essen... Keine Sorge, die schmecken denen auch! :m

Ist ja top wenn einige hier sich immer und überall richtig verhalten und jeden Gesetzestext nicht nur hier runterrattern, sondern auch allgemeingültig und immer zutreffend interpretieren und auslegen können (spart den Gerichten Arbeit!), nur muss man damit ja nicht in jedem Thread allen anderen die eigene Meinung aufschwätzen wollen. 

Einstein hat mal was mit einem Kreis, Radius und Standpunkt gesagt - aber das kennst Du ja sicher... Nix für ungut, aber so kommt es (nicht nur bei mir) an.

Ich gönne es jedem im Rahmen der Bestimmungen Fische zu entnehmen, aber im Umkehrschluß erwarte ich auch ein bisschen Toleranz.


----------



## maesox (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

@Stefan




|good:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> nur muss man damit ja nicht in jedem Thread allen anderen die eigene Meinung aufschwätzen wollen.




Stefan, schön und gut.
Aber genau dafür sind solche Trööts eben auch da. 
Der TE hat mit seiner Eingangsfrage ja eben auch die _Meinungen_ der Boardis herausgefordert. 
Hätte er aus dem "Können wir wie die Holländer..." noch ein "Wollen wir wie die Holländer..."  gemacht, wären die Meinungsverschiedenheiten zugegebenermaßen wohl noch etwas drastischer ausgefallen...


Es gibt nur ganz wenige Threads, die überhaupt nichts mit dem Austausch von Meinungen zu tun haben, sogar bei rein "physikalischen Themen" ist das nicht unbedingt gegeben, schau dir nur den legendären Zink-Thread an. 
Der TE hat sich in seinem Eingangsposting als Verfechter der holländischen Regelung "geoutet" und andere outen sich eben als Catch & Selecter. Und wir alle stellen hier unsere Meinungen dar und haben es wohl auch etwas nötig, unsere Ansichten als die "einzig gültigen" zu vertreten. Wäre es anders, würden wir hier nicht so leidenschaftlich diskutieren. 

Und ganz ehrlich: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere stille Mitleser, der unser Hobby vielleicht noch nicht so lange betreibt, den ein oder anderen Denkanstoß von mir bekommt. Warum auch nicht? Deswegen befinde ich mich noch lange nicht auf einer "Mission". Andere hingegen schon, auch da passt wieder das Wort "fanatisch". 
Hmm, genug dazu, glaube ich.


----------



## Onkel Tom (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Kann ich mich nur anschließen Stefan. Die exakte "Paragrafenreiterei" finde ich mit Verlaub "etwas belustigend". Es ist auch für Fußgänger verboten, über rote Ampeln zu laufen, an Stopschildern muss das Fahrzeug tatsächlich gestoppt werden, das nicht anhalten an einem grünen Ampelpfeil (Schild) wird als überfahren einer roten Ampel geahndet usw.. Für alle diese Delikte gibt es Gesetze, Regelungen und zum Teil heftige Strafen. Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, die meisten bewegen sich täglich im Straßenverkehr, wie sieht es den in der Realität aus!? |rolleyes

Wenn ich mir die Standpunkte einiger Boardies so ansehe, kommt ein interessanter Rückschluss zu Tage. 

Wenn es in Deutschland zum GESETZ werden würde, dass jeder gefangene Fisch zurück gesetzt werden MUSS (und ja, wir sind uns denke ich alle einig, dass das zu unseren Lebzeiten nicht geschehen wird), dann würden demnach sehr viele Angler hier, die Angelei komplett an den Nagel hängen, da ihnen dann die "Legitimation" fehlen würde.
Auch ein Angelurlaub in anderen Länder, in denen solche Gesetze eventuell bereits existieren, wäre demnach undenkbar, da es moralisch anscheinend nicht zu vertreten ist.

Ich muss kein Holländer werden, um meine eigenen Handlungen am Wasser vor mir selbst verantworten zu können. Viel ändern wird sich in Deutschland an den zur Zeit bestehenden Gesetzten wohl kaum, also bleibt mir mein Menschenverstand. Letztendlich entscheide ich selbst was ich mache, wenn der Fisch gelandet ist, so wie ich es für mich verantworten kann, völlig frei von irgendwelchen rechtlichen Bedenken.

Denn sind wir doch ehrlich, wir sind doch alle schon mal bei roter Ampel über die Straße gelaufen. :g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

@Onkel Tom: #6


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

...Ihr habt sicher nicht Unrecht - auch ich laufe mal über eine rote Ampel - wenn das dann ein Polizist sieht, der nicht gut drauf ist, dann zahle ich meine Knolle - d.h. ich trage dann die Verantwortung für meinen Verstoß!

Wenn ein Hardcore-Releaser sich im Netz mit seinen Photos brüstet und die Tatsache kundtut, dass er gezielt auf die Großen geht, um sie wieder zurückzusetzen(und immer OHNE Verwertungsabsicht), dann hoffe ich auf den Ordnungshüter, der sich dieser Sache dann auch mal annimmt und dem Gesetz Geltung verschafft!

;O) 

Ich trage die Verantwortung für meinen Verstöße und alle anderen hoffentlich auch!

*Werdet ihr geblitzt, dann zahlt ihr Euer Ticket auch - beim Angeln wird LEIDER viiiiel zu wenig geblitzt - das ist alles!!!*


Mir fällt auch manchmal ein Fisch wieder ins Wasser, da ich selektiv entnehme, wenn ich sinnvoll verwerten kann und will - mir mißfällt nur das Extrem auf Rekordfischjagd zu sein, ohne jemals einen Fisch verwerten zu wollen - da ist der Fisch dann NUR noch für das Amusement der Angler da - und das mißfällt mir persönlich sehr!

Hey, das ist meine Meinung - ich muß und will keinen bekehren, Missionar bin ich auch nicht, aber wenn ich der Ordungshüter sein sollte und mir so einer in die Finger kommt, dann wird auch er seine "Knolle" bekommen und sich verantworten müssen.

Viele machen Dinge, die verboten sind - ein Bsp. sind diejenigen, die noch immer mit lebendigen Köfis angeln - klar können sie das tun, aber wenn sie erwischt werden, dann tragen sie halt´ auch die Konsequenzen.

Haltet´ es wie ihr wollt - ich bin kein Weltverbesserer - meine Meinung kennt ihr nun und laßt Euch besser nicht erwischen bei "Eurer roten Ampel" !

Ernie

PS:

Der Vergleich zum Straßenverkehr gefält mir sehr gut und um konsequent zu sein, sollte man dann auch bitte gleich ein "Punktekonto" für "Angelsünder" einrichten, die dann auch bei 18 Punkten ihre Pappe erstmal los sind und irgendwann auch zum sog. "Idiotentest" wie beim Straßenverkehr gehen müssen!

;O)

Dann würden einige Menschen sicher bald nicht mehr angeln! (wer sich da jetzt angesprochen fühlt, der weiß es vermutlich schon!)!

*grins*

...kleiner Spaß, aber bei dem Vergleich wäre das nur konsequent und zugegebenermaßen sehr "deutsch" und überbürokratisch!

...das kennen die Holländer auch noch nicht!

;O)


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ernie, das mit dem "gezielt auf Große Angeln" -- dann wäre ja jeder Welsangler für dich höchst unmoralisch, oder? Denn die sind i.d.R ja schon auf die Kapitalen ü1,50m-Dinger aus, die (soweit ich weiss) ja nicht mehr gut verwertet werden können... und sofern die Dinger nicht aus hegetechnischen Gründen "raus" müssen wäre das ja gezieltes Angeln auf große Fische ohne (deiner Meinung nach) vertretbaren Grund... Bei den (meisten) Karpfenanglern verhält es sich im Übrigen dann genauso.
Ich meine nur, du trittst mit deinem (für mich nicht gänzlich unnachvollziehbarem) Standpunkt ja sehr vielen Anglern auf die Füße, aber ich denke das ist dir schon bewußt.

Wie angelt man eigentl. sonst "gezielt" auf Kapitale (*laut nachdenk*) |kopfkrat... in dem man ein Gewässer wählt, wo sie vorhanden sind... durch den Einsatz von großen Ködern... das ist so das was mir dazu einfällt. Beides verwerflich? Dann haben auch alle, die z.B mal in den Bodden gefischt haben auch etwas Unmoralisches getan.

Ich glaube du machst es dir etwas zu einfach, ein bißchen zuviel Schwarz-Weiss-Denken für meinen Geschmack.

OT on: Übrigens ist das ein irrglaube, daß Bürokratie nur in Deutschland existiert... da gibt's ganz tolle Beispiele aus vielen anderen Ländern. Viele Auswanderungsversuche von Deutschen sind schon daran gescheitert. Zugegebenermaßen wird teilweise die Lage zumindest für die Wohlhabenderen durch das Vorhandensein von Korruption stark erleichtert... das ist bei uns ja "leider" nicht immer ganz so einfach. |rolleyes


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Immer wieder spannend, was da so künstlich aufgebauscht und interpretiert wird...
> 
> Zu Deinem "interpretativen Schluss": Ja, höchstwarscheinlich ist das dann in eben diesem Teilbereich so. Schlimm? Ich finde es spannend mich mit Leuten zu unterhalten die in Ihrem Bereich echt Ahnung haben, da kann man eine Menge draus lernen.
> 
> ...


 
Sicher kann das jeder so handhaben wie er möchte - bewegt sich derjenige dabei aber außerhalb der Gesetze, dann wünsche ich mir dabei mehr Kontrollen, wie z.B. im Straßenverkehr!

Da wird diszipliniert, weil es die Leute eigenverantwortlich nicht schaffen, sich an die Regeln zu halten.

Also bin ich für mehr Kontrollen auch beim angeln, denn die Regeln dazu haben wir schon - es halten sich nur zu wenige dran und keiner kümmert sich drum!

;O)

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ernie, das mit den "gezielt auf Große Angeln" -- dann wäre ja jeder Welsangler für dich höchst unmoralisch, oder? Denn die sind i.d.R ja schon auf die Kapitalen ü1,50m-Dinger aus, die (soweit ich weiss) ja nicht mehr gut verwertet werden können... und sofern die Dinger nicht aus hegetechnischen Gründen "raus" müssen wäre das ja gezieltes Angeln auf große Fische ohne (deiner Meinung nach) vertretbaren Grund... Bei den (meisten) Karpfenanglern verhält es sich im Übrigen dann genauso.
> Ich meine nur, du trittst mit deinem (für mich nicht gänzlich unnachvollziehbarem) Standpunkt ja sehr vielen Anglern auf die Füße, aber ich denke das ist dir schon bewußt.
> 
> Wie angelt man eigentl. sonst "gezielt" auf Kapitale (*laut nachdenk*) |kopfkrat... in dem man ein Gewässer wählt, wo sie vorhanden sind... durch den Einsatz von großen Ködern... das ist so das was mir dazu einfällt. Beides verwerflich? Dann haben auch alle, die z.B mal in den Bodden gefischt haben auch etwas Unmoralisches getan.
> ...


 
Auch große Welse schmecken noch vorzüglich!Habe es selbst in Ungarn "testen" dürfen.

Gezielt auf Kapitale geht wohl in der Tat fast nur über die Wahl der Ködergröße-daran ist nichts verwerflich - aber gezielt einen möglichst Großen fangen zu wollen und u.U. auch zu fangen, den man nur fängt, um ihn nicht zu verwerten IST ungesetzlich!

Und wenn ich mit meiner Meinung und Rechtsansicht Karpfen- und Großwelsanglern in Deutschland auf "die Füße trete", dann ganz bewußt, weil ich von dieser extremen Art des Angelns (bei der dann die gewollten Fänge komplett wieder zurückgesetzt werden) nichts halte und sie persönlich für gesetzeswidrig und der Kreatur gegenüber für moralisch bedenklich halte.

Das ist nur meine Meinung - mehr nicht - jeder muß selber tun, was er für richtig hält, darf sich aber nicht darüber wundern, wenn da dann auch mal Konsequenzen drohen!!!

Soviel dazu!

Ernie


----------



## blumovic (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

@ernie
Du kannst dich doch auch um einen Platz als 'Angelblitzer' bemühen. Da werden bestimmt noch welche gesucht.:vik:


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



blumovic schrieb:


> @ernie
> Du kannst dich doch auch um einen Platz als 'Angelblitzer' bemühen. Da werden bestimmt noch welche gesucht.:vik:


 
Läuft schon - leider sind die Behörden da etwas langsam!

;O)

Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft hat bereits zugestimmt - jetzt kommt die Behördenmühle - die mahlt bekanntlich langsam.

...und da ich selber eine Zeit bei der Staatsanwaltschaft war, wäre es herrlich, direkt persönlich dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass nicht gleich alles eingestellt wird, wie sonst viel zu oft üblich...!

Ernie

PS:

Wenn es gut läuft, dann kriege ich u.U. die Leute auch mal selber im Verfahren und habe dabei eine schwarze Robe an - aber das bleibt noch abzuwarten!

;O)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wenn es gut läuft, dann kriege ich u.U. die Leute auch mal selber im Verfahren und habe dabei eine schwarze Robe an - aber das bleibt noch abzuwarten!



Deutschland deine Sheriffs - hier ist schon einer... :c

Ich hoffe Du bist ähnlich konsequent und rufst die Polizei auch bei Falschparkern, Leuten die das Rechtsfahrgebot auf Autobahnen nicht beachten und Kindern, die mit einem Ast und Bindfaden mit umgebogener Sicherheitsnadel "Schwarzangeln"... |uhoh:


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Deutschland deine Sheriffs - hier ist schon einer... :c
> 
> Ich hoffe Du bist ähnlich konsequent und rufst die Polizei auch bei Falschparkern, Leuten die das Rechtsfahrgebot auf Autobahnen nicht beachten und Kindern, die mit einem Ast und Bindfaden mit umgebogener Sicherheitsnadel "Schwarzangeln"... |uhoh:


 
Übertreiben muß man sicher nicht, aber sei froh´, dass es engagierte Menschen gibt, die ein vernünftiges Zuammenleben ALLER ermöglichen und sichern!

Das ist in anderen Ländern anders.

E.


----------



## Dart (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Vorsicht Satire 
Wir schreiben das Jahr 2024, die Enterprise gleitet noch lautlos durch die unendlichen Weiten des Universum....und die bemitleidenswerten Fischereibeauftragten der EU, tagen wieder einmal in Brüssel, um ein gemeinsames Konzept zur Ausgabe von Fischereierlaubnissen und Entnahmeregelungen zu erarbeiten. Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschiede wurden über etliche Monate diskutiert, und die erschütternde Quintessenz ist, das deutsche Regelungen, Gewohnheiten und Gesetzeslagen ein mögliches, einheitliches Miteinander unmöglich machen werden.
Nach Abwägen alle bestehenden Möglichkeiten, wurden dann glücklicherweise doch noch einige Lösungsansätze gefunden, die in den kommenden Monaten eingehend geprüft werden, um den deutschen Anglern doch noch gerecht zu werden.
Zum Thema einheitliche Fischereierlaubniss kam vom holländischen Kollegen folgender sinnvolle Lösungsansatz....."Da es bei unseren Nachbarn aus Deutschland seit Jahrzehnten unmöglich ist einfach einen Jahresfischereischein, ohne Sachkundenachweis, zu erhalten, und es nur für Verwirrung sorgen würde, wenn selbiger ohne eine dementsprechende Prüfung, einfach an deutsche Gastangler ausgegeben wird, sollte sich die europäische Gemeinschaft doch besser zu einer Sonderregelung durchringen, schließlich wollen wir ja alle nicht unsere deutschen Gäste verärgern. Daher rege ich an, das für unsere Gastangler aus der BRD ein Vorbereitungslehrgang mit anschließender Prüfung, in der entsprechenden Landessprache des Gastlandes eingeführt wird." Dieser konstruktive Vorschlag hat dann doch für entsprechenden Beifall gesorgt, schließlich wäre es eine faire Geschichte, die den ordnungsliebenden Nachbarn aufs Maß zugeschnitten wäre.
Beim Thema Entnahmeregelungen bzw. Entnahme von Arten die in einigen Mitgliedsstaaten gesetzlich geschützt sind, gab es eigentlich nur von dem Kollegen aus England eine überdenkenswerte Lösung.
Wenn Mitglieder andere Mitgliedsstaaten, auf Grund von moralischen bzw, gewohnten Gesetzeslagen, nicht in der Lage sind den gefangenen Fisch schonend zurückzusetzen, sollte man das akzeptieren und auch verstehen. Eine Lösung wäre der ortskundige Guide, der den Gastangler betreut und begleitet, und im Erfolgsfall den Fisch vermisst. Der Gastangler sollte schon die Möglichkeit haben, zu entscheiden ob er den Fisch entnehmen möchte.
Der Guide stellt in dem Fall die Rechnung zusammen, anhand der entstehenden Kosten um die gleiche Fischart in gleicher Größe, aus Beständen der umliegenden Fischfarmen, dem Gewässer wieder zuzuführen.
Das bezieht sich selbstverständlich nur auf Fischarten die durch Gesetze im Gastland geschützt sind, und bei Überschreitung von Fangmengen nicht geschützter Arten.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Dart schrieb:


> Vorsicht Satire
> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2024, die Enterprise gleitet noch lautlos durch die unendlichen Weiten des Universum....und die bemitleidenswerten Fischereibeauftragten der EU, tagen wieder einmal in Brüssel, um ein gemeinsames Konzept zur Ausgabe von Fischereierlaubnissen und Entnahmeregelungen zu erarbeiten. Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschiede wurden über etliche Monate diskutiert, und die erschütternde Quintessenz ist, das deutsche Regelungen, Gewohnheiten und Gesetzeslagen ein mögliches, einheitliches Miteinander unmöglich machen werden.
> Nach Abwägen alle bestehenden Möglichkeiten, wurden dann glücklicherweise doch noch einige Lösungsansätze gefunden, die in den kommenden Monaten eingehend geprüft werden, um den deutschen Anglern doch noch gerecht zu werden.
> Zum Thema einheitliche Fischereierlaubniss kam vom holländischen Kollegen folgender sinnvolle Lösungsansatz....."Da es bei unseren Nachbarn aus Deutschland seit Jahrzehnten unmöglich ist einfach einen Jahresfischereischein, ohne Sachkundenachweis, zu erhalten, und es nur für Verwirrung sorgen würde, wenn selbiger ohne eine dementsprechende Prüfung, einfach an deutsche Gastangler ausgegeben wird, sollte sich die europäische Gemeinschaft doch besser zu einer Sonderregelung durchringen, schließlich wollen wir ja alle nicht unsere deutschen Gäste verärgern. Daher rege ich an, das für unsere Gastangler aus der BRD ein Vorbereitungslehrgang mit anschließender Prüfung, in der entsprechenden Landessprache des Gastlandes eingeführt wird." Dieser konstruktive Vorschlag hat dann doch für entsprechenden Beifall gesorgt, schließlich wäre es eine faire Geschichte, die den ordnungsliebenden Nachbarn aufs Maß zugeschnitten wäre.
> ...


 

Sehr schön!#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

@ernie:
Ein Beispiel: Ein Angler wird dabei erwischt wie er einen kapitalen Hecht zurücksetzt, den er auf ein fettes Rotauge gefangen hat. Es kommt zur Anzeige und schließlich zum Gerichtsverfahren. Nun sagt der Angler dort aus, er habe den Hecht zurückgesetzt, weil er eigentlich einen Wels fangen wollte und Hecht ihm nicht schmecke.

Da frag ich mich: Wie willst du so jemanden nach geltendem Recht bitteschön belangen? ;+

Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, welche Gesetze du da gerne konsequent durchgesetzt sehen willst - der Angeklagte ist doch im Recht, auch wenn evtl. durchaus berechtigte Zweifel an dem Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Begründung bestehen - das muss man ihm erstmal nachweisen, daß er eigentlich doch ganz gerne Hecht isst.


----------



## Dennert (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Deutschland deine Sheriffs


 

Das sind immerhin die wichtigsten Menschen auf dem gesamten Planeten! :vik:


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel: Ein Angler wird dabei erwischt wie er einen kapitalen Hecht zurücksetzt, den er auf ein fettes Rotauge gefangen hat. Es kommt zur Anzeige und schließlich zum Gerichtsverfahren. Nun sagt der Angler dort aus, er habe den Hecht zurückgesetzt, weil er eigentlich einen Wels fangen wollte und Hecht ihm nicht schmecke.
> 
> Da frag ich mich: Wie willst du so jemanden nach geltendem Recht bitteschön belangen? ;+
> 
> Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, welche Gesetze du da gerne konsequent durchgesetzt sehen willst - der Angeklagte ist doch im Recht, auch wenn vielleicht evtl. durchaus berechtigte Zweifel an dem Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Begründung bestehen - das muss man ihm erstmal nachweisen, daß eigentlich doch ganz gerne Hecht isst.


 

Und ihm muss bewiesen werden das er diesen Fisch gequält hat,was dann heißen würde wenn dieses angeblich Tierqual ist und ihm so ausgelegt wird,warum ist Angeln noch erlaubt wenn es so Tierquälerisch ist!Warum müssen wir geschonte untermassige zurücksetzen,haben die andere Empfindungen wie ein 80cm seiner Art...........usw usw.

Aber bin jetzt ruhig besser ist das,der Deutsche Ast schwenkt schon wieder aus und das geht hier schon seit Jahren so.

Ps:Man kann ja schließlich fische kaufen,das einzige was dann verloren geht ist der Spass beim Drill und fang und das drum herum,aber das sollte man dann als Gesetzestreuer im wohle der Tiere auch lassen.Wir angeln ja schließlich nicht weil es Spaß macht. 

lg


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Auf geht es zum munteren Jagen, werfen wir mal flott Angler jedweder Coleur und Einstellung in die beliebten zwei Schubladen. Kai, dein Beispiel ist doch eben eine klassische Situation in der vermutlich rechtlich keine Probleme auftauchen, denn in dubio pro reo.

Es geht doch eher um die Frage ob man hier Verhältnisse wie am Po, Ebro oder bei den holländischen Vertikalanglern haben möchte. 

Wie sieht es denn mit der Rechtslage aus, wenn jemand einen Wels am Ufer festbindet, damit am nächsten Morgen ein schönes Siegesfoto möglich ist? Beispiele die zweifelhaft sind lassen sich doch beliebig konstruieren, aber Ernie geht es ja um was anderes. Es geht nicht darum ob man etwas nachweisen kann, sondern ob man wirklich so eine Haltung wie die Spanier, Italiener und Holländer haben möchte, damit man morgens sein schönes Penisersatzvergleichsfoto schießen kann. Oder orientiert man sich da eher an seinen skandinavischen Nachbarn, die ja gerne mal die Angelfischerei beschränken, wenn es ihnen notwendig erscheint? 

Catch and decide ist doch in Deutschland kein Problem.


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Catch and decide ist doch in Deutschland kein Problem.



Für Ernie scheinbar schon |kopfkrat, jedenfalls wenn es um Kapitale Fische geht, die "gezielt" beangelt werden. Was - so stell ich mir das als juristische Laie jedenfalls vor - einfach relativ schwer nachzuweisen ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was - so stell ich mir das als juristische Laie jedenfalls vor - einfach relativ schwer nachweisbar ist.



Ich denke auch. 

Allerdings sieht das beim "Ich angel Karpfen und setze jeden zurück"-Fanatiker bzw. beim Wels-"an den Baum-Binder" schon anders aus. Also ihr bekennden Hardcore-Releaser, paßt auf was ihr hier im Forum postet und zeigt, ....


*Big-Ernie is watching you!!!*|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Boendall (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



anmac schrieb:


> ....
> Denkt dran: Wer heute einen 50cm Hecht abschlägt,wird ihn *nie*
> als Meterhecht an´s Band kriegen!!!
> 
> ...


 Richtig, DIESEN sicher nicht.

Zum Glück dürfen wir in Ö auch noch entscheiden, was mit dem Fang passiert.

Ich finde es wird einfach zuviel verallgemeinert. Erzähle ich jemanden, dass ich auch 40er abknüppel, bin ich der Fleischfischer der den Hals nicht vollkriegen kann, da meist der Nachsatz mit "blutete aus den Kiemen" schon überhört wird. Ich habe kein Problem, einen mit 85 zurück zu setzen, wenn er schön hängt, schlage aber auch Kleine ab, wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin , dass sie überleben.

Vorletze Woche bei unseren Teichen (privat, kein Verein) Kumpel fängt einen Hecht ~45cm und bemerkt, dass dieser eben aus den Kiemen blutete. 
Also erstmal ab in den Setzkescher, da er den Hecht nicht unbedingt töten wollte. Nach 10 Minuten "Der wird nix mehr" also raus aus dem Setzkescher abgeknüppelt, Herzstich und es gab halt Hecht statt Schnitzel.

Sicher sind die Biester zäh und können sich wieder fangen, hätte er ihn zurückgesetzt, wäre der Kleine im BESTEN Fall schnell Futter für den Großen geworden und im SCHLECHTESTEN Fall elendig verreckt. Also bitte das Töten der Fische nicht nur am Maß aufhängen, sondern auch die Umstände beachten.

Kann ich ihn schonend zurücksetzen, dass der Fisch bis auf ewtaige Schmerzen  (wobei hier sich ja nicht mal die hochdekorierten Professoren einig sind, Stichwort "Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen") und dem Stress (Stress hat meiner nach der Fisch immer, sonst würde er sich im Drill nicht wehren) keine anderen Schäden hat, oder bin ich mir unsicher, ob er es überhaupt noch schafft die nächsten Minuten zu überleben.

Leider hab ich schon beobachtet wie Angler die mit ihren Raubfischen schonend und bedacht umgehen auf der anderen Seite ihre Köderfische behandeln, als wären sie 2. Klasse, weil die ja nicht unter "EDELfische" fallen und so etwas verstehe ich absolut nicht, da der Fisch im allgemeinem gut behandelt werden soll, egal ob Zander oder Rotfeder.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Um wieder auf das eigentliche Thema (die Situation in Holland) zurückzukommen:

Eigentlich gibt es nur einen einzigen Grund, um ein generelles Hechtentnahmeverbot erwirken zu wollen, und den hat WW einige Seiten vorher schon beschrieben:



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Komisch, daß alle immer so viel fangen müssen... |kopfkrat



Um mehr geht es doch gar nicht. Nicht um eine Bestandsschonung, nicht um einen wie auch immer gearteten "Naturschutz", sondern schlicht darum, bei einer Tour so viele Hechte wie möglich fangen zu wollen bzw. zu müssen. 

Nur, WW hat es schon erwähnt, muss das sein?
Geht es nicht auch anders? 
Wenn ich action haben will, dann hänge ich halt mal nachts 2 Angeln mit Würmern rein und schon kann ich mich vor Bissen nicht mehr retten, im Normalfall zumindest....


Und irgendwann kommt dann schon wieder die Lust, mit der Spinnrute Strecke zu machen und eventuell was zu fangen, eventuell aber auch nicht. Mein Gott, wir sind halt nicht in Schweden oder dem Wolgadelta oder in Finnland, wo auf teilweise auf 2 !!! Einwohner ein See kommt. Es ist einfach das dichtbesiedelte Deutschland und infolge der großen Bevölkerungsdichte jede Menge Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, Bestimmungen....

Warum muss man das immer so verkrampft sehen?
Die Frage konnte bisher noch niemand beantworten: 
Ein generelles Entnahmeverbot in Deutschland: _
Wozu eigentlich?_


----------



## j4ni (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Man, man, man...
So dann fängt es also mit den Extrem-Anglern oder Hardcorewasweißichwas an. Und dann wenn die endlich alle im Knast sitzen? Wie geht es dann weiter? Lieber erst Kinder die ohne Angelschein fischen in Erziehungslager schicken oder doch Laichdorschangler einbuchten? Evtl gleich alle Kutter&Küste-Abonnenten beobachten, wer nichts zu verbergen hat, der hat natürlich nichts zu befürchten! Die Abonennten der Karpfenzeitschriften am besten alle schon einmal vorladen! Und diese schmierigen Welsblatt-abonennten gleich mit. Direkt allen den Schein abnehmen!
Und dann die Angelforen gleichschalten! Und Fangfotos bitte nur noch mit sauberen Kiemenschnitt veröffentlichen! Man sollte eigentlich auch gleich mit dem BGS zusammenarbeiten und die ganzen Grenzgänger überwachen, als guter deutscher Angler hat man auch im Ausland die deutschen Angelgesetze zubefolgen! Und wo fängt hardcore-releasen an? Soll man nicht am besten gleich den Anfängen wehren? Einmal Releaser immer releaser, kennt man doch! Ich hab auch gehört, das Boilies das Wasser verpesten und die Fische abhängig macht! Auch verbieten, ach was verbieten? Verbrennen! Wie wäre es denn mit einem Netz von Informanten, quasi einer ASI?

Mir fällt Heine ein, doch will ich Fritz Bauer zitieren:
      „Leider ist es eine typisch deutsche Eigenschaft, den Gehorsam schlechthin für eine Tugend zu halten. Wir brauchen die Zivilcourage, "Nein" zu sagen.“


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ach ja - mit Kritik kann und muß ich leben, oft wird man diffamiert, wenn der Gegenseite gute Argumente fehlen - ist nur menschlich!

;O)

ABER:

1. Geht es mir um die grundsätzliche Frage, ob jeder in unserem Land künftig selbst entscheiden soll, welche Gesetze er befolgen möchte und welche nicht, weil er sie "doof" findet - so klappt das leider nicht - obwohl es für die Mehrheit der Menschen sicher wichtigere Gesetzesmaterien gibt, als die Fischerei- und Tierschutzgesetze, jedoch erscheint mir die Rechtslage hierbei im Hinblick auf die hier gegenständlichen extremem Formen des C&R Angelns ziemlich klar und eindeutig zu sein.

2. Wende ich mich mit meiner Ansicht nur gegen die extreme Form des "Alles-Releasers", der nur gezielt auf Großfische (meist einer bestimmten Art) angelt, ohne dabei jemals einen auch nur irgendwie sinnvoll verwerten zu wollen!

Ich habe nix dagegen, mal einen Fisch (mit guten Gründen, die man immer finden kann!) ins Wasser fallen zu lassen - aber immer nur fangen um sich dann damit zu brüsten und "schön Drillspaß gehabt zu haben" finde ich nicht richtig!

Aber, wie oben bereits mehrfach geschrieben - es geht nicht um den "aus Versehen" gefangenen Großen, sondern um den gezielt und ausschließlich beangelten Großfisch, den man wenn man ihn denn gefangen hat lediglich photographiert und dann wieder reinsetzt - dabei fehlt mir der Sinn voll und ganz und eine Rechtfertigung ebenfalls.

*Um auf die Holländer zurückzukommen:*

*Ich halte es für extrem dämlich, überhaupt gezielt auf Hechte zu angeln, wenn man gefangene Hechte immer wieder zurücksetzen muß!*

*Das ist für mich kein Angeln mehr, sondern Freizeitspaß für Tierquäler*!(mit dem Satz dürft ihr mich zitieren!).

...und warum finden diese gesetzliche Regel manche hier auf einmal gut, wenn sie sich beim Angeln schon jetzt an unsere heimischen Gesetze einfach nicht halten wollen und können???

Das wollen sie nun auch hier geregelt haben???

Wie auch schon gesagt, macht, was ihr wollt und lebt ggf. mit den Konsequenzen!

Ich will keine holländischen Verhältnisse haben, bei der Fische nur noch zur Freizeitbespaßung von Menschen herhalten müssen!(wie auch bei den Großwelsanglern am Ebro & Po, bei denen die "Asse" der Szene davon leben und die Erfolge in Form von Beweisphotos und Berichten brauchen, um Geld zu verdienen!).

E.

PS:

@J4ni:

Ich halte es mittlerweile (zumindest hier drin) für Zivilcourage, sich als verantwortungsbewußter "normaler" Angler (von manchen auch "Kochtopfangler" genannt) gegen die weit verbreitete Unart und die Lobby des "Hardcore C&R" zu wenden.

Einfach wegschauen war halt´ noch nie so mein Ding!


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



j4ni schrieb:


> Mir fällt Heine ein, doch will ich Fritz Bauer zitieren:
> „Leider ist es eine typisch deutsche Eigenschaft, den Gehorsam schlechthin für eine Tugend zu halten. Wir brauchen die Zivilcourage, "Nein" zu sagen.“



Ein wirklich gutes Zitat. Aber ist es nicht ein wenig heftig bzw. reichlich albern hier von Zivilcourage zu sprechen? Also du meinst, dass jemand der einen Hecht zurücksetzt damit Zivilcourage zeigt? Alle Achtung.

Es geht hier ums Angeln und nicht um irgendwelche schwer persönlichkeitseinschränkenden Dinge.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich halte es für extrem dämlich, gezielt auf Hechte zu angeln, wenn man gefangene Hechte immer wieder zurücksetzen muß!
> 
> Das ist für mich kein Angeln mehr, sondern Freizeitspaß für Tierquäler!



So eine Aussage, dass zeugt von Zivilcourage - allein gegen den Meinungsstrom, recht so.

Mal davon abgesehen davon, dass Hechte in Holland ja nun nicht zurückgesetzt werden müssen, damit auch andere Angler sie fangen können, sondern im Wesentlichen aus gewässerökologischen Gründen. 

Ernie, angesichts dessen, dass es hier sogar Leute gibt die invasive Arten bei Entnahmegebot wieder "fallen" lassen fürchte ich das deine Argumentation nur wenige Befürworter hat.

Anderseits.. du und jene hätten ja recht.|supergri


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

...und das alles, obwohl Hecht mir garnicht schmeckt, weswegen ich ihn persönlich schlicht und einfach nicht gezielt beangle!!!

Ernie


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und das alles, obwohl Hecht mir garnicht schmeckt, weswegen ich ihn persönlich schlicht und einfach nicht gezielt beangle!!!
> 
> Ernie




Geht mir mit Döbel so. Bähh!!!
Also wegen mir könnte man ein generelles Mitnahmeverbot von Döbeln erlassen, hätte ich gar kein Problem damit.


----------



## j4ni (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

„Ich halte es mittlerweile (zumindest hier drin) für Zivilcourage, sich als verantwortungsbewußter "normaler" Angler (von manchen auch "Kochtopfangler" genannt) gegen die weit verbreitete Unart und die Lobby des "Hardcore C&R" zu wenden.“

 Hier drin meint wohl das Internet oder das AB? Da fragt sich der geneigte Leser sicherlich wie es sich denn in den unendlichen Weiten da draussen verhält
 Und wer oder was entscheidet was „normal“ ist, diese Frage scheint sich aufzudrängen. Du natürlich, oder täusche ich mich? Meinst du hier den normalen (und auf dem gleichem Wege auch noch normierten) deutschen Angler? Oder den Angler als weltweiten Prototypen? Dann also auch die Schweden, Briten oder Niederländer? Was ist eigentlich mit einer anderen auch gerne in diesem Zusammenhang angeführten imaginäre Stereotypen des betrunkenen osteuropäischen Anglers?
 Und Lobby? Eine Lobby haben weder die guten normalen normierten Angler noch die entarteten Un(ter)arten. Sie würde aber beiden gut tun und eine gemeinsame Lobby...Träume, Träume....
 Mir ist im übrigen keine ausseranglerische Fraktion bekannt die sich lediglich für die Abschaffung der Kochtopfangelei oder Fotographieangelei einsetzt...

 „Ein wirklich gutes Zitat. Aber ist es nicht ein wenig heftig bzw. reichlich albern hier von Zivilcourage zu sprechen? Also du meinst, dass jemand der einen Hecht zurücksetzt damit Zivilcourage zeigt? Alle Achtung.“

 Nein, aber ich persönlich finde es zeugt von freiem Willen und selbst-bestimmten Denken und wenn man die Argumentationsstruktur einiger fiktiver User konsequent zu Ende denkt, dann könnte freier Wille und eigenes Denken in der Tat zur Zivilcourage werden.

„Es geht hier ums Angeln und nicht um irgendwelche schwer persönlichkeitseinschränkenden Dinge.“

Das ist in der Tat wahr. Auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick nicht so scheint. Wenn jedoch ein fiktiver und hypothetischer jemand danach lechzt in den Staatsdienst zu treten um ihm verhasste Tätigkeiten oder Einstellungen zu bekämpfen, der „so einen“ gerne mal in seine Finger bekommen will, wenn jemand auf Ordnungshüter hofft, die den Nachbarn bei etwas erwischen, dass er selber zwar auch manchmal praktiziert, aber natürlich aufgrund ganz anderer moralischer Grundlagen, und der dann diese Tierquäler gehörig bestraft sehen will, wenn so ein jemand dann noch mit zweierlei Maß misst und weder grau noch grün sondern nur schwarz und seine Meinung kennt und mit so großen Worten wie Moral, Ethik und Menschenverstand argumentiert, dann bekomme ich eine Gänsehaut!
Und letztlich, oder in letzter Konsequenz, geht es sowohl ums Angeln als auch um „persönlichkeitseinschränkende Dinge“ was immer du oder ich oder er sich darunter vorstellen, um nicht zu sagen persönlichkeitseinschränkende Angeldinge 

 Aber wir drehen uns, wie so oft im Kreis. Die Argumentation für oder gegen das eine ist schon viele Male geführt worden. Viele die noch in diesem Thread schreiben, kennen auch die zig anderen Diskussionen und deren Enden. Was aber immer dabei leidet und vollkommen aus dem Blick verschwindet ist das Miteinander, sowie die faktische Realität am Wasser oder gar was an Realität über den wässrigen Tellerrand hinaus herrscht.  
 Ein Vernetzung der Argumentationen für und wider staatlicher Fischereischein, catch &  wasauchimmer, sowie dem touristischen Vermarkten von „Angeln“ wäre sicherlich interessant und ergiebig gewesen. Wurde im Teil ja auch schon angesprochen, ging dann ja aber wie zuerwarten auch schnell wieder unter und so erlahmt auch mein Interesse an diesem perpetuum mobile von Thema und ich sage, allerdings leider nur um endlich doch Heine anzubringen:  Es kommt mein Weib schön wie der Morgen und lächelt fort die deutschen Sorgen....

 Nicht für ungut, war ja alles nur Spass und gar nicht so gemeint :O) 
Hat eigentlich mal jemand über Catch und sich einfach so mit den Anderen freuen nachgedacht?  
 Und – das aber nur ganz nebenbei und leise am Rande – wenn es denn Tierquälerei ist einen Fisch zu fangen, zu Fotografieren und dann wieder frei zu lassen, dann spielt es eigentlich nur in unserem Kopf eine Rolle was mit dem Fisch nach dem Fangen passiert, ansonsten würde man ja argumentieren, dass Fotografieren und wieder ins Wasser setzen die „quälenden“ Elemente bei der gesamten Unart sind....

Und mit dem Schelm im Nacken verabschiede ich mich aus der Diskussion mit einem Lächeln und den Worten: Leben und leben lassen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hi j4ni, cooles Posting. Besonders gut haben mir zwei Stellen gefallen und letztlich hast du ja auch recht.



j4ni schrieb:


> ...Wurde im Teil ja auch schon angesprochen, ging dann ja aber wie zuerwarten auch schnell wieder unter und so erlahmt auch mein Interesse an diesem perpetuum mobile von Thema und ich sage, allerdings leider nur um endlich doch Heine anzubringen:  Es kommt mein Weib schön wie der Morgen und lächelt fort die deutschen Sorgen....
> 
> Und mit dem Schelm im Nacken verabschiede ich mich aus der Diskussion mit einem Lächeln und den Worten: Leben und leben lassen...


----------



## mike_w (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Versuche mir gerade vorzustellen, wie die schnurgeraden Poldergewässer vom Fischbestand her aussehen würde, wenn wie bei uns üblich, jeder maßige Fisch abgeklopft wird. Die Gewässer wären sehr fischarm, da sehr leicht zu befischen.

Übringens ist es nicht so, dass in Holland grundsätzlich alles released wird. Noch vor einigen Jahren konnte jeder seinen Hecht mitnehmen, mit der Folge, dass die Gewässer von uns Deutschen regelrecht geplündert wurden. Deswegen gibts jetzt quasi als Notreaktion diese scharfen Gesetzen.

Ich möchte als Spanienfahrer auch widersprechen, dass dort alles released wird. Zander werden leider immer noch in zu großen Stückzahlen und zu kleinen Größen ohne Schonzeiten entnommen. Promt wird in Spanien über einen zu kleinen Zanderbestand (gegenüber früher) gejammert.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Spanier irgendwann auch als Notwehr rigidere Maßnahmen umsetzen würden und wir eine ähnliche Situation wie im einst sehr liberalen Holland haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

...

*ich will kein Deutscher mehr sein* :c...

suche mir jetzt eine andere Schublade :g


----------



## deinosuchus (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hi!

Schön wie sich hier auf Ernie eingeschossen wurde, nur weil er doch mal ein paar kritische Dinge anfragte. Hat er geschrieben, das man alles entnehmen soll? Er prangert vor allem diejenigen an, die es nicht wahrhaben wollen, das sie Spaß mit dem Leid eines anderen Lebewesens haben. Es spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle, ob Fisch in irgend einer Form Schmerz empfindet. Denn Spaß macht dem Fisch das Gefangen-werden mit Sicherheit nicht.

Aber besser wird es ja noch, das Ernie verkündet was gegen die hier viel zu geringen Kontrollen was zu tun und selber Kontrolleur zu werden. Wupp kommt da gleich wieder so Bezeichnungen wie "Sheriff" ... ich pack jetzt mal in einen Sack: Das sind die gleichen Typen (wie selber schon erlebt), die sich als Teilnehmer im Strassenverkehr wissentlich (!!) nicht an Regeln handeln und dabei die Gefährdung anderer ignorieren. Beispiel: Tempo 40 durch eine verkehrsberuhigte Strasse mit spielenden Kindern, oder das Fast-Umfahren eines Fußgängers, der eine grüne Ampel zum queren der Strasse nutzt. Wird man dann laut, ist gleich auch zu hören "Sheriff, Hilfsbulle" usw. ...

Gerade DESWEGEN reagier ich auf dieses ständige "leben und leben lassen..." mittlerweile äußerst genervt. Denn für diesen Schlag Menschen heißt es nur "Ich leben mein Leben, andere sind mir egal!"

Ich begrüße ausdrücklich MEHR Kontrollen. Ich angel selber seit letztem Sommer in Brandenburg relativ intensiv und ich bin bis jetzt noch kein einziges Mal kontrolliert worden. Dabei hab ich andere Angler beobachten durfen, die zum Teil haarsträubendes Handeln an den Tag legten. Und wetten das die dann auch von "blöder Sheriff", "Abzocke" usw. sprechen?

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Dart (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Er prangert vor allem diejenigen an, die es nicht wahrhaben wollen, das sie Spaß mit dem Leid eines anderen Lebewesens haben. Es spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle, ob Fisch in irgend einer Form Schmerz empfindet. Denn Spaß macht dem Fisch das Gefangen-werden mit Sicherheit nicht.


Ich finde diese moralischen Grundsatzdiskussionen gehen völlig am Thema vorbei. 
Jeder Angler der mit Entnahme meint, moralisch auf der sicheren Seite zu stehen, vergisst das er seinen Bedarf an Fischfleisch einfacher und billiger im Supermarkt decken kann. Dazu muss man generell keinen Fisch am Haken haben.



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich begrüße ausdrücklich MEHR Kontrollen.....


Ich auch...und da wären wir schon eher wieder am Thema.
Wieviele Threads gibt es allein im AB, über entdeckte Straftaten am Gewässer, und die Ohnmacht darüber das i.d.Regel nichts passiert.|bigeyes
Da sind die Holländer deutlich rigoroser und greifen im Bedarfsfall hart durch. Das geht bis zur Beschlagnahme des Angelgeräts, des Bootes oder auch des Autos. Das nenn ich mal effektiv.#6
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Anemone (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Schön wie sich hier auf Ernie eingeschossen wurde, nur weil er doch mal ein paar kritische Dinge anfragte. Hat er geschrieben, das man alles entnehmen soll? Er prangert vor allem diejenigen an, die es nicht wahrhaben wollen, das sie Spaß mit dem Leid eines anderen Lebewesens haben. Es spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle, ob Fisch in irgend einer Form Schmerz empfindet. Denn Spaß macht dem Fisch das Gefangen-werden mit Sicherheit nicht.
> 
> ...


 
|good: hätte von mir kommen können!


----------



## deinosuchus (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hi!

Dart, Punkto Moral hast Du sicher nicht ganz unrecht. Es ist aber schon noch ein Unterschied, ob man ein Tier fängt und tötet, weil man es essen möchte, oder ob man es fängt / quält, nur weil man es "geil" findet. Das wäre fast so, als wenn ein Jäger einen kapitalen Hirsch niederschießt, sich neben diesen fotographiert und dann schnell in eine Tierarztpraxis schafft, um ihn zu retten.

Argument Kühltruhe im Supermarkt: Klar liegt da Fisch und ich bräuchte keinen fangen. Aber: Wie ist es wohl dem Kauffisch ergangen? Ich bezweifel stark, das er kurz nach dem Fang sofort schnell und möglichst schmerzlos getötet wurde. Gerade die Fangpraxis mit Netzen sieht da ja ganz anders aus.
Seitdem ich selber fange, kauf ich auch keinen Fisch mehr im Laden.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich finde diese moralischen Grundsatzdiskussionen gehen völlig am Thema vorbei.
> Jeder Angler der mit Entnahme meint, moralisch auf der sicheren Seite zu stehen, vergisst das er seinen Bedarf an Fischfleisch einfacher und billiger im Supermarkt decken kann. Dazu muss man generell keinen Fisch am Haken haben.



Bitte nicht dieses Argument und dann auch noch von Dir... #d|rolleyes Mensch, Mensch, Mensch.

Die Antwort darauf hat es doch schon tausend mal gegeben: natürlich "moralisch auf der sicheren Seite", wenn man sich mal die Zustände im kommerziellen Fischfang oder der Fischzucht anschaut. Aber deswegen geht man auch nicht angeln, um die armen Meeresfische zu schonen, die an Bord der Trawler elendig verrecken. 

Und wieder Jäger-Angler-Vergleiche... oh je. Dann kommt wieder einer und sagt das man das nicht vergleichen kann. Deja Vu ohne Ende... 

Wie oft wollen sich die (vermeintlichen) Fraktionen eigetl. immer wieder den selben Quatsch an den Kopf schmeissen...

Wir hatten mal ne Umfrage. Mit dem Ergebnis daß die ganzen "Hardcore"-Releaser bzw. Kochtopfangler sowieso die totale Minderheit darstellen.


----------



## Dart (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Bitte nicht dieses Argument und dann auch noch von Dir... #d|rolleyes Mensch, Mensch, Mensch.


Manno, da hab ich ja wieder was angerichtet.|rolleyes|supergri
Also wieder fix zurück zum Topic "Currywurst Rot/Weiß vs. Frikandell speciaal" :m
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich finde diese moralischen Grundsatzdiskussionen gehen völlig am Thema vorbei.
> _Jeder Angler der mit Entnahme meint, moralisch auf der sicheren Seite zu stehen, vergisst das er seinen Bedarf an Fischfleisch einfacher und billiger im Supermarkt decken kann_. Dazu muss man generell keinen Fisch am Haken haben.




Morgen Dart,

dieses Argument von DIR...
da haben wir aber auch schon besser diskutiert...

Wenn schon Moral, dann bitte richtig. Was gibt es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes natürlicheres und in gewisser Weise "moralischeres", als sich sein Essen selbst zu fangen, zu erjagen, anzupflanzen? Dabei sein, vom Anfang bis zum Ende des Prozesses, etwas moralischeres kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.

Oh, Kai war schneller..
Aber fast mit demselben Wortlaut.
Lustig irgendwie...


----------



## F4M (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie oft wollen sich die (vermeintlichen) Fraktionen eigetl. immer wieder den selben Quatsch an den Kopf schmeissen...
> 
> Wir hatten mal ne Umfrage. Mit dem Ergebnis daß die ganzen "Hardcore"-Releaser bzw. Kochtopfangler sowieso die totale Minderheit darstellen.


 
|supergri....interessantes Ergebnis, dann eliminieren sich diese 2 kleinen Randgruppen auch Fischbestand-Technisch von alleine. Dann würde ja die große Mehrheit in Deutschland nach Bedarf und gesundem Menschverstand Ihre gefangenen Fische mitnehmen....und somit wäre ja alles wieder im Lot |supergri.


----------



## j4ni (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Das macht dann auch wieder mehr Sinn: Definitiv Frikandell speciaal!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



F4M schrieb:


> ....und somit wäre ja alles wieder im Lot |supergri.




Es war noch nie anders!
:m


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Döner Kebab.


----------



## gründler (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hab ich schon drauf gewartet!

Tötlicher Blattschuß eines großen Kalibers,gegen einen Haken der im Maulbereich hängt.Hinzu kommt der Jagdberechtigte kann sich sein Stück selber ansprechen,was der Angler nicht kann.

Und jetzt wird schon wieder verglichen das ein Haken im Maulbereich schlimmer ist,wie ein Stück was im Feuer am Anschußplatz liegt,und nicht mal nen Knall gehört hat.Der kommt erst nachdem es tötlich getroffen wird.
Sehen wir es engstirnig,ist der Haken evtl.schlimmer wie der tötliche Schuß,bloß der Schuß ist nicht rückgängig zu machen der Haken kann vorsichtig entfernt werden ohner verletzungen des Tieres. 

Echt geiler Vergleich!

Wir können gerne wieder anfangen,was ist Moralisch ok was nicht,da wären hunderte ach tausende Hobbys auf kosten von Tieren die ja """"ganz normal"""" sind,aber Angeln und Jagen ist Tierqual jo jo jo jo.



lg


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hier nochmal der Link zu der Umfrage:

catch & release - die Umfrage

Nur für den Fall, daß evtl. noch jemand abstimmen möchte, der es noch nicht getan hat.


----------



## laverda (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hi boardies, 
Ich denke, wir brauchen einfach nur sinnvolle Mindestmaße, Fangbeschränkungen und vor allem Angler, die dies einhalten und die ausschließlich für die eigene Küche und Truhe entnehmen. 
Mein Sohn war noch keine 6 Jahre alt, als er entscheiden durfte, ob unser Fang in die Küche oder wieder ins Wasser kam. 
DER hat damals schon gelernt, verantwortungsbewusst mit Natur und Kreatur umzugehen. 
Kochtopfangler, C&R-Fanatiker.............. es geht doch schlicht darum, die Ressourcen sinnvoll zu nutzen und für die Zukunft zu erhalten bzw. weiter auszubauen.  
Solange aber Fischereischeininhaber (ich benutze hier bewusst nicht den Begriff Angler) sich über alle Vernunft und Regeln hinwegsetzen, nutzen die schärfsten Bestimmungen nichts. 
Wir haben hier an den Großgewässern in NRW eine sehr große Fraktion von Fischereischeininhabern, für die das Angeln zumindest im Kopf Nahrungsmittelbeschaffung ist und nichts mit Achtung vor der Kreatur zu tun hat. 
Und DIE Holländer gibt es auch nicht. Vor Jahren wurden regelmäßig an einem Grenzgewässer von holländischer Seite Zander, Aale usw. mit Drilling-Grundbleimontage von Holländern gezielt gerissen!!! 
Vielleicht sollten nicht die Gesetze sondern die Organisationsstruktur der Angelei geändert werden. 
Ich denke da z.B. an gezielte Fördergelder und Kompetenzprogramme für die anglerische Bewirtschaftung und Überwachung der Gewässer durch Vereine und deren Organe. 
Wie sieht es denn in anderen Sportarten aus? Jeder Spieler hat seinen Trainer, jeder Spieler MUSS sich an die Regeln halten, sonst kann er seinen Sport nicht weiter ausüben. 
Nur beim Angeln macht man irgendwann eine Prüfung und kann dann nach Belieben ohne jedwede weitere Begleitung und/oder Kontrolle eigene Regeln aufstellen.


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Link zu der Umfrage:
> 
> catch & release - die Umfrage
> 
> Nur für den Fall, daß evtl. noch jemand abstimmen möchte, der es noch nicht getan hat.


 
Schöne Umfrage!

Das Ergebnis zeigt sehr anschaulich, dass die Minderheit der Extremen doch oft sehr engagiert hier drin schreibt und das sich eine gewisse Mehrheit doch dort einpendelt, wo ich es erwartet und erhofft habe!

;O)

...auch wenn die "Wahlbeteiligung" noch zu wünschen übrig läßt, angesichts der Member-Zahl insgesamt!

Gute Idee!

Daumen hoch!

Ernie


----------



## deinosuchus (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hi!

Gründler, klar... jeder Jäger trifft immer 100% und das Tier ist sofort tot. 

Und ich wußte auch nicht, das ein Haken einen Fisch garnicht verletzt. Wow!

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## chivas (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

auch wenn es vielleicht das thema nicht genau trifft - aber das "holländische system" würde wohl kaum ohne kontrollen funktionieren.

ob das "deutsche system" nun im detail immer sinnvoll und durchdacht ist sei mal dahingestellt - aber damit zumindest die sinnvollen (und notwendigen) dinge (mindestmaße, schonzeiten etc.) funktionieren, wären auch hier entsprechende kontrollen notwendig (denn es glaubt wohl keiner ernsthaft, dass alle angler in der lage sind "vernünftige" entscheidungen zu treffen - wobei mir persönlich die "normen" von ernie nicht unangenehm sind.

als ich vor 4 wochen an einem see mit 2 kollegen angeln war, passierte folgendes: wir kamen zunächst ins gespräch mit einem fischereiaufseheer, der uns sagte (o-ton, er sagte es halt "leider" so) die russen, die hier angeln, kontrolliere ich nicht - schlicht, weil er angst vor ihnen hatte. kurz darauf setzte sich der vorsitzende des betreuenden vereins neben uns - er kontrolliert dort überhaupt nicht. okay, er war nicht mehr der jüngste, aber immerhin - es ist "sein" gewässer, in dem er doch auch noch was fangen will (aus welchen gründen auch immer ^^).
und so passierte folgendes:

2 russen (ich kann ja nix dafür, dass es welche waren - ich kenn übrigens auch sehr nette kollegen unter ihnen) angelten OHNE fischereischein und OHNE angelerlaubnis mit jeweils 3 statt den bei uns erlaubten 2 ruten und fingen in der zanderSCHONZEIT auf LEBENDEN köfi einen zander, der selbstverständlich im beutel verschwand.
leider habe ich erst später davon erfahren, dass das so war - sonst hätt ich wohl zumindest versucht, telefonisch dagegen was zu tun.

ich will damit weiter nix sagen, als dass, wenn DAS möglich ist, es am ende doch gar keine rolle spielt, wie die gesetzlichen regelungen sind (und es ist dann auch egal, ob diese zum schutz der tiere erlassen wurden oder aus völlig anderen gründen). wenn deren anwendung nicht überprüft und sanktioniert wird (so wie im straßenverkehr, auch wenn da wohl allergrößtenteils andere gründe vorliegen als der schutz irgendwelcher rechtsgüter) spielt es keine rolle, ob wir in holland, in deutschland oder sonstwo auf der welt angeln gehen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



chivas schrieb:


> wobei mir persönlich die "normen" von ernie nicht unangenehm sind.



Mir auch nicht. Absolut nicht. Aber man ist ja nicht alleine auf der Welt. Es gibt eben auch Stipper, Großwelsjäger, Karpfenspezis... ne Menge Leute denen durch ein "hartes Durchgreifen" die Ausübung ihres Hobbies ziemlich unmöglich gemacht werden würde. 

Man muß es doch auch mal so sehen: wir sind ALLE Angler und anstelle uns immer selbst einschränken zu wollen und mit dem Finger auf "die Anderen" zu zeigen wäre viel mehr eine Besinnung auf die Gemeinsamkeiten wünschenswert... ich seh in dem ganzen Verbots- und Reglementierungswahn (Setzkescherverbot, Lebend-Köfi-Verbot, Kescher-Mitführungs-Vorschrift etc. pp) eher die Gefahr, daß das kein Ende nimmt, wenn der Stein erstmal ins Rollen kommt...

Ich bin auch nicht so ein Schwarzseher, der davon ausgeht, daß der überwiegende Anteil der Angler vollkommen unvernünftig handelt... 

Zitat Ollek: Jeder nach seinem Gusto!

Natürlich ausdrücklich ohne daß ich damit sinnvolle Regelungen wie Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten in Frage stellen will.

Leute, bei aller Hochachtung, die ich für die habe, die den Umgang mit der Kreatur in den Vordergrund stellen: es gibt eben versch. Haltungen was gut ist und was schlecht und dem sollte man auch Rechnung tragen. Am Ende sind es doch "nur Fische".


----------



## gründler (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Gründler, klar... jeder Jäger trifft immer 100% und das Tier ist sofort tot.
> 
> ...


 
Man macht auch nur nen finger krum wenn man sich 200% sicher ist das dieser Schuß tötlich verläuft,ansonsten läßt man es sein im wohle des Tieres,klar gibt es auch bei Jägern Nachsuchen,aber da Sauen Füchse.....trotz Zerfetzer Lunge Herz etc. noch bis (kann) zu mehre Km laufen können ist das wohl der trieb zu Überleben, nicht weil der Schütze schlecht schießt,aber das kann man als Nichtjäger auch nicht Nachvollziehen wie sowas abläuft,Warmblüter sind halt schlauer und zeher wie Kaltblüter.

Und niemand hat gesagt das ein Haken keine Verletzungen macht,aber ein Ausschuß von 20cm duchmesser mit zerfetzten Organen,oder ein Haken im Maulbereich sind 2 Welten.

Ich töte auch mal fische,die Verwertet werden,aber muss ich nicht alles knüppeln was ich fange,weil um 1990 ein paar leute meinen das ist so und das wird jetzt so geregelt.

Wir angeln alle weil es Spaß macht,und ab und zu mal was leckeres zum essen zu haben,aber nicht weil wir es zum Überleben brauchen oder davon abhängig sind.

lg



Für hottes Nachpost:
Ach hotte ja mit zb. 9,3x72R und die letzte Sau hat es gute 800m weiter geschafft trotz Lunge und Rippensplitter am Anschußplatz (Nach dem Aufbrechen festgestellt Lunge und Herzkammer komplett platt).Und selbst mit so großen Ausschüßen von bis zu 20cm kann (Kann) ein Stück noch bis zu Km weit laufen.
Aber hast du nicht mal erwähnt ich bin deiner nicht würdig in einer Pn,so halt dich doch bitte dran.


----------



## Dart (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

@chivas
Wir haben unendliche Gesetze und Bestimmungen die immer wieder mit Füßen getreten werden, und nix passiert.
Unsere Nachbarn schieben da einen viel kleineren Berg an Burokratie vor sich her, aber sind in der Lage ihre Bestimmungen mit drastischen Strafen, direkt vor Ort, umzusetzen.
Was läuft bei uns falsch, sind wir nur noch reduziert auf noch mehr Regeln, um etlichen Beamten den Arbeitsplatz zu sichern? Sorry, das ist leider auch ein wenig Off-Topic von mir.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## chivas (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> es gibt eben versch. Haltungen was gut ist und was schlecht und dem sollte man auch Rechnung tragen. Am Ende sind es doch "nur Fische".



wohl wahr. nur - aus welchem interesse entstehen denn diese "haltungen"? ganz sicher nur aus sehr subjektiven - ob das nun wirtschaftliche oder ethische/moralische sind spielt hier keine rolle.

ich "halte" eine geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung in bestimmten bereichen alles andere als "gut" - und halte mich trotzdem daran. allerdings kenne ich auch genug leute, die das nicht tun. werden sie nicht kontrolliert, werden sie nicht erwischt und "rasen" weiter. werden sie´s - folgen harte strafen. sehr oft sicher unangemessen hart - wobei das sicher wieder eine "persönliche haltung" ist.

die grundgesetzlich geschützte (menschliche) freiheit endet halt dort, wo andere schützenswerte rechte verletzt werden - sei es im straßenverkehr oder im umgang mit der natur.
und "nur fische" sind eben auch lebewesen. diese nur zum vergnügen zu verletzen (auch wenn es ihnen tatsächlich nicht weh tun sollte...) "halte" ich persönlich eben für nicht "gut".
genausowenig aber die grundsätzliche entnahmepflicht ^^

@dart - definitiv


----------



## hotte50 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



gründler schrieb:


> Man macht auch nur nen finger krum wenn man sich 200% sicher ist das dieser Schuß tötlich verläuft,ansonsten läßt man es sein im wohle des Tieres,klar gibt es auch bei Jägern Nachsuchen,aber da Sauen Füchse.....trotz Zerfetzer Lunge Herz etc. noch bis zu mehre Km laufen können ist das wohl der trieb zu Überleben, nicht weil der Schütze schlecht schießt,aber das kann man als Nichtjäger auch nicht Nachvollziehen wie sowas abläuft,Warmblüter sind halt schlauer und zeher wie Kaltblüter.
> 
> Und niemand hat gesagt das ein Haken keine Verletzungen macht,aber ein Ausschuß von 20cm duchmesser (Donnerwetter.....schießt Du mit Großwildkaliber auf Füchse und Sauen ???) mit zerfetzten Organen,oder ein Haken im Maulbereich sind 2 Welten.
> 
> ...



OT und ungläubiges Kopfschüttel an:

man man man, Gründler, wie kann man nur so einen Quatsch schreiben. Bei einem tödlichen Schuß mit 20cm Ausschuss läuft keine Sau oder ein Fuchs noch mehrere Kilometer. Mit welchem Kaliber schießt Du auf Füchse und Sauen ....mit Explosionsgeschossen ???

Sag mal, bist Du wirklich Jäger ? Ich mag es ja gar nicht glauben.

OT aus, ungläubiges Kopfschütteln weiterhin an.


----------



## Dart (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



hotte50 schrieb:


> OT und ungläubiges Kopfschüttel an:
> 
> man man man, Gründler, wie kann man nur so einen Quatsch schreiben. Bei einem tödlichen Schuß mit 20cm Ausschuss läuft keine Sau oder ein Fuchs noch mehrere Kilometer. Mit welchem Kaliber schießt Du auf Füchse und Sauen ....mit Explosionsgeschossen ???
> 
> ...


Jo, und über'n Berg ist es näher als zu Fuß:g
Könnt ihr den Quark nicht per p.n. bequatschen...das hat doch nun wirklich nienix mit dem Thema zu tun.#d


----------



## Ollek (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Zitat Ollek: Jeder nach seinem Gusto!



 Verstehen einige aber leider zu oft falsch was damit gemeint ist. 

Ich gönne z.B. jedem seine Angelei (sogar Rolle |rolleyes) auch auf Grossfische und dergleichen.
Und von mir aus sollen sie diese auch wieder releasen.
Was mir aber oft nicht behagt ist das viele eine "Angelei" an den Tag legen die die miteinschränkt z.B. durch neue Beschränkungen und Regeln etc. die sich ansonsten Konform verhalten. (und auch sonnst keine Anwälte für ihr Hobby brauchen|sagnix)

Allerdings bin ich in der letzten Zeit auch etwas sensibilisiert wurden was Fleischmacher angeht und kann die Argumente der Releaser Fraktion mittlerweile auch teils gut verstehen.

Und da ist ein Zurücksetzen eines verwertbaren Fisches von mir aus auch mit Vorsatz das kleinere Übel.

Gruss


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Es ist doch aber nicht zu leugnen, dass zwischen dem vorsätzlichen Zurücksetzen von Fischen und dem Zurücksetzen, da der Fisch nicht ins "Verwertungsschema" fällt, ein himmelweiter qualitativer Unterschied ist. 

Ein Unterschied, der auf den Motivationen beruht, die der ganzen Sache zugrunde liegen. Das Motiv des Naturerlebens kann ganz klar beiden "Fraktionen" zugeschrieben werden, warum auch nicht. Auch ein Sommerfrischler an der See genießt schließlich die Natur. 

Ansonsten ist im ersteren Fall das Motiv für den Fischfang ausschließlich im Spaß, Drill oder ähnlichem zu suchen. Natürlich auch im anderen, selbstverständlich macht Fischen "Spaß". Aber die Tatsache, den gefangenen Fisch zumindest im Prinzip essen zu wollen, gibt hier eine völlig andere Orientierung. Immer dieses Gerede von einer gemeinsamen Lobby...

Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass lediglich Gerätschaften wie Angel, Rolle oder Köder eine gewisse Zusammengehörigkeit der Angler vortäuschen. Aber eigentlich sind es zwei grundverschiedene Leidenschaften, über die wir hier diskutieren. 

Eben die Holländer und die ???Deutschen???


----------



## Pete Pike (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Beide Fraktionen angeln. Nur bei der einen lebt der Fisch am Ende noch und darf sein Leben weiterleben. Find ich irgendwie einleuchtender. 
Und wenn man auf alles verzichten sollte, was zu Lasten der Natur geht, wird uns wohl kaum viel übrig bleiben. Obs das Motorrad mit seinen Abgasen ist oder Bergsteigen mit zertretenen Pflanzen oder sonst was. Beim Angeln kann man wenigstens quasi die Verluste für die Natur fast gegen Null tendieren lassen und sich für den Erhalt einsetzen.
Wenn wir alle angeln wollen wird man wohl über kurz oder lang wertvolle Fische zurücksetzen müssen.

Nur damit ich auch mal abgesenft hab hier |supergri


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Beide Fraktionen angeln. Nur bei der einen lebt der Fisch am Ende noch und darf sein Leben weiterleben. Find ich irgendwie einleuchtender.




Nun, ich nicht...

Nicht mal als bekennender Catch & Selecter.

Zwei meiner Arbeitskollegen haben eine Fischallergie. Einfach so irgendwann entwickelt. Ich habe mich schon des öfteren gefragt, wie es denn mit meiner Fischerei weitergehen würde, _könnte_ ich einfach keinen Fisch mehr essen.

Ganz ehrlich, das ist wahrscheinlich das einzige auf dieser Welt, was mich zum Aufgeben dieser Leidenschaft bewegen könnte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Wißt ihr, dass ich es bisher für pervers gehalten habe, den Fisch, den ich in die Pfanne hauen wollte, beim Berufsfischer am Hafen zu kaufen und nicht den, den ich selbst gefangen habe ...

aber jetzt glaube ich, dass ich falsch lag und werde wohl nun die Hechte und Zander aus dem Netz heraus kaufen, die dank meines releasens dort hinein schwimmen konnten ...

wenn ich so sehe, wie ich mich abmühe, einen schönen Hecht zu fangen und dann sehe, was der Berufsfischer so anschifft, dann verstehe ich, dass Angler Schuld an der miesen Hechtdichte sind ...

das selbe natürlich mit Aalen, denn das Wasserkraftwerk bei mir am Isarkanal zerstückelt täglich  Zentner an Aalen, aber eine freiwillige Begrenzung der Aal-Angeltage sollen wir im Bezirk uns geben ...

... und das Äschenprogramm stirbt wegen der Angler, sagen die eigenen Anglerkollegen; Gewässervergleichsbetrachtungen geben dem Kormoran die Schuld ... aber da liegen wir doch wieder mal falsch ...


achso, jetzt bin ich von Holland ins oberbayrische abgeschweift, sieht man doch, wie doch regional verschieden in der Sache die Tierrechtler in der Ausübung ihres Sportserhalts gleich argumentieren;

Kinder, wir sollten die Kirche im Dorf lassen und nicht so pauschalisieren oder gar polarisieren, besonders aber die eigene Zunft in ihrem Hobby etwas schützen, indem man eine etwas globalere Sichtweise an den Tag legt ... #h


----------



## Pete Pike (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Man kann nicht die ganze Welt retten, aber zumindest seinen Beitrag dazu leisten. Berufsfischer und Kormorane hin oder her. Find ich #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Man kann nicht die ganze Welt retten, aber zumindest seinen Beitrag dazu leisten. Berufsfischer und Kormorane hin oder her. Find ich #h


 
Man leistet keinen ehrlichen Beitrag zur Rettung eines Teils der Welt, wenn man Fische fängt mit dem Ziel, diese zurückzusetzen ...
das Ziel ist, und das unterstelle ich hier ganz bewußt, seinen eigennützigen Beitrag zu leisten, damit auch möglichst viele Fische im Gewässer sind, um diese wiederholt fangen zu können ...

aber nur ein abgestimmtes Konzept würde einen echten Beitrag leisten, dann, wenn Zurücksetzpflicht in Kombination mit Verbot von Berufsfischern und Fischschädlingen geleistet wird ...
alles andere ist naiv und Selbstbetrug oder wahre Gewissensberuhigung und Kenntnis der Unwirksamkeit seines ehrlichen Tuns (ich gehe jetzt doch wieder vom ehrlichen Motiven aus).

Man kann das Problem auch lösen, indem man Besatzpolitik macht mit Entnahmefenstern (Maß und Menge) .. das ermöglicht flexibles Handeln und Ausübung des Sportes, wie man es für sich liebt ... #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Man kann das Problem auch lösen, indem man Besatzpolitik macht mit Entnahmefenstern (Maß und Menge) .. das ermöglicht flexibles Handeln und Ausübung des Sportes, wie man es für sich liebt ... #h




Fangen und entscheiden, sag ich doch...


----------



## Pete Pike (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Alles klar, dann kauf ich mir ne Viper, wenn alle anderen die Luft verpesten tu ich das auch. Wozu einen Hybrid fahren? Wäre naiv...


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann kauf ich mir ne Viper, wenn alle anderen die Luft verpesten tu ich das auch. Wozu einen Hybrid fahren? Wäre naiv...


 
... |rolleyes ... tja, dazu:#h

... aber wie wäre es, wenn Du einfach mit dem Autofahren aufhören würdest, denn ein Hybrid verbrennt auch ... direkt je nach Art und/aber in allen Fällen gewaltig indirekt .. weswegen er ja in Kritik ist ...

nicht alleine den Motor betrachten, sondern es wieder global sehen, also wie kommt es zum vermeindlichen Nichtverbrennen? Na? ... An diesen Ersatzstellen (z.B. Kraftwerken) aber ist die Schädigung der Umwelt derzeit auch groß, nach manchen Gutachten viel größer als wenn es ein reiner Verbrennungmotor wäre ...

wie bei der Entnahmediskussion: andere Einflußfaktoren müssen berücksichtig werden !


Aber was mir in all den Diskussionen immer völlig fehlt, ist der Aspekt der 
BEWIRTSCHAFTUNG
eines Gewässers ...

einfache Regel: wo entnommen wird (egal ob von Anglern oder Berufsfischern oder auch Fischschädlingen), wird nachgesetzt ...

derzeit werden in Bayern die Berechtigungskarten aller (!) Gewässer nach Ertragsfähigkeit eines Gewässers neu berechnet.
Dann wird vorgegeben, wieviele Tageskarten (die man in Jahreskarten umrechnen kann) für ein Gewässer zugelassen sind und auch die Entnahme und Besatzmaßnamen kontrolliert (Meldepflicht!)
Dies fordert zunehmend Bewirtschaftungspläne, die erlauben, dass der Angler seine Fische im Rahmen der gesetzten Fenster (Maß und Menge) auch schlachten kann ohne den Bestand zu schädigen ..oder aber er setzt zurück, was ja gerichtlich inzwischen abgesegnet.

#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann kauf ich mir ne Viper, wenn alle anderen die Luft verpesten tu ich das auch. Wozu einen Hybrid fahren? Wäre naiv...


 
aber trotzdem nochmals dazu:

Dein Vergleich trifft in der Realität nicht zu.
Um auch bei deinem Beispiel annähernd zu bleiben:
Der praktizierte Emmisionstausch ermöglicht Betrieben, die die Umwelt schonen wollen, ihre Emmisionskontingente zu verkaufen ... und somit hilft es der Umwelt nichts, denn die Emmisonsmenge bleibt gleich.

So ist es auch derzeit beim Angeln:
Deine vermeindliche gute Tat wird von einem anderen Faktor, der nicht Angler ist, zusätzlich entnommen, was in der Summe gleich bleibt.


----------



## steel (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

hallo boardies...leider hab ich es mir jetzt nicht angetan der gesamten diskussion zu folgen...allerdings kann ich es mir nicht verkneiffen meinen senf dazu zugeben...

meine wenigkeit ist der meinung das es sehr wohl eine rolle spielt wie sich jeder einzige am wasser verhält...natürlich ist es wesentlich sinnvoller, ein, wie toni es sagte, wirtschafliches entnahmefenster für jedes gewässer zuentwickeln, denn nur dich ein reglementiertes entnehmen ist ein stabiler bestand gewährleistet auch wenn andere natureinflüsse eine rolle spielen (z.b.komoran)...
allerdings ist dem leider nicht der fall und wer sollte das auch tun?die vereine? schaut euch die vereinspolitik, die oft von leuten gemacht die der "schlagtot"-politik anhängen, obwohl da event. ein generationswechsel ansteht...
den zuständigen behörden fehlt es wohl an übersicht und durchsetzungsvermögen bei den unterschiedlichen interessengruppen, sonst wäre eine konsequentere abschusspolitik auch im vogelproblem der fall...

das problem kann nur gelöst werden wenn alle fakten und alle ig´s mal an einen tisch kommen und nach einer gemeinsamen lösung suchen.

ein striktes catch and release kann das aber nicht sein sondern eher eine konsequente anhebung der schonmaße und schonzeiten, sowie generelle sperrung bedrohter arten um eine natürliche vermehrung zu erleichtern.
ergänzend dazu müssen aber weiterhin besatzmaßnahmen durchgeführt werden damit sich die bestände wieder erholen können, die momentan wirklich einen massiven druck von allen seiten ausgesetzt sind...


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



steel schrieb:


> das problem kann nur gelöst werden wenn alle fakten und alle ig´s mal an einen tisch kommen und nach einer gemeinsamen lösung suchen.
> 
> ein striktes catch and release kann das aber nicht sein sondern eher eine konsequente anhebung der schonmaße und schonzeiten, sowie generelle sperrung bedrohter arten um eine natürliche vermehrung zu erleichtern.
> ergänzend dazu müssen aber weiterhin besatzmaßnahmen durchgeführt werden damit sich die bestände wieder erholen können, die momentan wirklich einen massiven druck von allen seiten ausgesetzt sind...


 

genau so ist es Sven #h

... aber bei uns in Bayern wird gerade daran massiv gearbeitet ... für meinen Verein habe ich deswegen bereits letzte Woche ein Gespräch mit den Behörden haben dürfen/müssen ...

ob es in unseren beiden gemeinsamen Verein vom Vorstand/Gemeinde/Landratsamt umgesetzt wird, wird sich zeigen ...
eine Frage der Zeit wohl ...

Mein persönlcihes Fazit:
... ein reines Entnahmeverbot, wie für Holland hier behauptet, ist von der tatsächlichen Auswirkung her naiv und einfach nur zu billig und zu einfach gemacht.


----------



## steel (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

lange rede kurzer sinn....entnehmt sinnvoll...nicht jeder meter-hecht muss totgeschlagen werden und auch nich jeder 60cm schusser...setzt euch ein eigenes entnahme-fenster und lasst den rest, wenn sie unverletzt sind, wieder laufen....denn wir solln uns alle liebhaben und...VORALLEM....VERMEHREN!!!!!!#6:vik:#6:vik:#6:vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Es ist doch aber nicht zu leugnen, dass zwischen dem vorsätzlichen Zurücksetzen von Fischen und dem Zurücksetzen, da der Fisch nicht ins "Verwertungsschema" fällt, ein himmelweiter qualitativer Unterschied ist.



Legst du mit deinen persönlichen Moralvorstellungen denn fest welche Handlungsweise mehr "Qualität" besitzt?



> Ein Unterschied, der auf den Motivationen beruht, die der ganzen Sache zugrunde liegen.


Ich meine, man sollte da mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Es ist ja schön, wenn man für sich eine Begründung gefunden hat Fischen Haken ins Maul treiben zu dürfen... wenn man's braucht. Verwertung ist auch eine meiner Motivationen zum Angeln. Aber sicher nicht die Hauptmotivation, wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist. Für mich hört sich das an, als ruht man sich auch ein bißchen darauf aus auf der "moralisch sicheren Seite" zu stehen (überhaupt WER LEGT DAS FEST???) - Und trotzdem stehst du da mit einem Lächeln auf den Lippen, während du einen schönen Fang drillst. Oder danach. Auch Du hast Spaß am Tierquälen.  Es gibt da auch andere Stimmen, die dir deswegen gerne absprechen würden, daß ausgerechnet Du auf der "sicheren Seite" stehst. Ist auch ne Meinung. Davon gibt es eben viele. Oder denkst du beim Angeln "Ach herrje, armer Fisch, aber gottseidank wird er ja gegessen!"



> Aber die Tatsache, den gefangenen Fisch zumindest im Prinzip essen zu wollen, gibt hier eine völlig andere Orientierung.


Und wieder: geh nicht davon aus, daß alle Welt deine Moralvorstellungen teilt. Auch wenn ich da eigentlich deiner Meinung bin -- Leben und Leben lassen.
Man muß ja nicht alles gut finden, daran wie andere ihre Angelei betreiben. Das tue ich auch nicht. Ich lästere vielleicht über Köfi-Ansitzer, über zeltende Voll-Camouflage-Hightechkarpfenspezis, mache mich lustig über das elitäre Gehabe der Wäscheleinenschmeisser, grins mir einen ab über den ganzen Krempel, den ein Stipper ans Wasser schleppt... ABER(!): eines würde ich nie tun. Denen die Ausübung ihres Hobbies verbieten wollen, nur weil sie es eben gern anders mögen als ich. Deswegen für mich bitte keine holländischen Verhältnisse und auch kein "Alles Maßige muß mit sonst Anzeige". Ich bin froh daß es ist wie es ist und man muß meiner Meinung nach auch überhaupt nichts ändern.



> Zwei meiner Arbeitskollegen haben eine Fischallergie. Einfach so irgendwann entwickelt. Ich habe mich schon des öfteren gefragt, wie es denn mit meiner Fischerei weitergehen würde, _könnte_ ich einfach keinen Fisch mehr essen.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, das ist wahrscheinlich das einzige auf dieser Welt, was mich zum Aufgeben dieser Leidenschaft bewegen könnte.


Ganz ehrlich? MICH NICHT!!!


----------



## ohneLizenz (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber was mir in all den Diskussionen immer völlig fehlt, ist der Aspekt der
> BEWIRTSCHAFTUNG
> eines Gewässers ...
> 
> ...


 


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mein persönlcihes Fazit:
> ... ein reines Entnahmeverbot, wie für Holland hier behauptet, ist von der tatsächlichen Auswirkung her naiv und einfach nur zu billig und zu einfach gemacht.


 
das leuchtet ein und klingt vernünftg! #6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Oh, wir sind mittendrin.




WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Legst du mit deinen persönlichen Moralvorstellungen denn fest welche Handlungsweise mehr "Qualität" besitzt?
> 
> Nein, es geht hier gar nicht um besser oder schlechter, sondern lediglich um "zwei verschiedene Ausprägungen" (bei der Ausdrucksweise ist der Statistikhammel mit mir durchgegangen, sorry...)
> 
> ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wir sind uns sowas von einig, Kai, das glaubst du gar nicht!




Na klar, das weiß ich doch! 




> Wenn ich allerdings live dabei bin, wenn an unserem See im Winter von einem Angler in zwei Stunden 15 Zander hochgepumpt werden und mit angestochener Schwimmblase im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zurückgeschmissen werden, dann bin ich doch versucht, mal kurz zum Handy zu greifen.


Da wär ich auch noch versucht ganz andere Dinge zu tun...

Aber das ist wieder so ein extremes Beispiel. Das sind halt Menschen die vollkommen unreflektiert damit umgehen. Ich würde trotzdem nicht jedem Alles-Releaser in diesen Topf schmeissen. Viele von denen gehen ja schon sehr respektvoll mit ihren Fängen um. Und auch mit dem Fotos machen hab ich eigentl. kein Problem, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen stimmen etc. 
In diesen Diskussionen werden halt immer Extrembeispiele herangezogen, um zu zeigen das man die "andere Fraktion" nicht mag. |supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Wie man bei der Umfrage von Kai gut sehen konnte sind faktisch doch >90% der Angeler (zumindest derer, die an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben) im "gemäßigten" Bereich mit Catch&Decide.

Diskutiert wird eben meist anhand der beiden Extrema, die real kaum auftreten, dann aber eine Menge Konfliktpotential bieten.Extreme sind nie gut, egal in welcher Ausprägung.


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Das Entnahmeverhalten (und das sehe ich selbst an mir immer wieder) ist grundsätzlich ja auch immer von den gerade vorherrschenden Gegebenheiten abhängig.
Wenn ich z.B. über längere Zeit nichts gefangen habe nehme ich auch kleinere Fische (z.B. 55ger) Zander/Hechte oder 20ger Barsche mit um "wenigstens mal was zu haben"
Wenn es hingegen gut beißt befördere solche Fische sofort wieder ins Wasser zurück weil "der nächste ja schon wartet und bestimmt größer ist"

Ich bin wirklich der Meinung je besser man fängt umso eher ist man bereit einen gefangenen Fisch wieder zurück zu setzen weil man keine Angst haben braucht das "das jetzt für dieses Jahr der letzte Zander war".


----------



## deinosuchus (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hi!

Gründler schrieb:
"Ich töte auch mal fische,die Verwertet werden,aber muss ich nicht alles knüppeln was ich fange,weil um 1990 ein paar leute meinen das ist so und das wird jetzt so geregelt.
 Wir angeln alle weil es Spaß macht,und ab und zu mal was leckeres zum essen zu haben,aber nicht weil wir es zum Überleben brauchen oder davon abhängig sind."

Natürlich angeln wir weil es Spaß macht. Und ich schrieb auch schon an anderer Stelle, das ich nicht jeden Fisch mitnehme. MIR zumindest ist klar, das die Ressourcen immer begrenzt sind und man daher auch Maß (in Länge und Menge) halten sollte. Aber der Spaß sollte nicht so unverantwortlich weit gehen, das wir nur noch los ziehen um Fische zu landen, nur weil wir uns amüsieren wollen. Oder gar profilieren mit tollen Fotos... denn einerseits fordern gerade die C&Rler alles zurück zu setzen, tunken sogar noch mit Medikamenten an verletzten Fischen rum, aber wollen andererseits nicht auf ihren Spaß verzichten. Das ist ziemlich schizophren.

Aber das bringt mich auch zu einer anderen Aussage...
Wickedwalley schrieb:
"Leute, bei aller Hochachtung, die ich für die habe, die den Umgang mit der Kreatur in den Vordergrund stellen: es gibt eben versch. Haltungen was gut ist und was schlecht und dem sollte man auch Rechnung tragen. Am Ende sind es doch "nur Fische"."

Genau das ist das Problem! Es sind ja nur Fische. Nur weil sie nicht schreien können? Nur weil sie keine Humanoiden sind? Oder weil ein Haken im Fleisch sich bei Ihnen anders anfühlt, als in unserem Finger? Mir fällt es schwer bei solchen Aussagen noch sachlich zu bleiben... 
Nur weil wir etwas mehr Hirn haben, Auto fahren und in Klos *******n sind wir nix besseres. Wir sind das Tier Mensch, was es geschafft hat innerhalb von wenigen Jahrzehnten der übrigen Natur aufs übelste zu zusetzen. Eine Natur, die wir brauchen zum leben. Aber wir schaffen es ja nicht mal die simpelste Rechenaufgabe in der Natur zu lösen...
Aber solange es auch so in vielen menschlichen Köpfen aussieht, ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn es als ganz normal angesehen wird, mit anderen Lebewesen zu "spielen". Zivilisiert ist das nicht...

Übrigens: Diese "ist ja nur ein Fisch" Haltung ist es auch, die andere ohne nachzudenken dazu veranlaßt selbst 20cm große Zander einzutüten, oder 200 kg Filet aus Norwegen mitnehmen zu wollen. Tja, irgendwie sind da die C&Rler und die Plünderer garnicht soweit auseinander im Geiste.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Ja, es sind nur Fische.

Wenn ich Fische mit Menschen auf eine Stufe stellen würde, dann würde ich nicht angeln. Dann würde ich aber auch keinen Fisch essen. 

Das ändert nichts daran das man Fische - wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch - nicht unnötig beeinträchtigen sollte ohne das es einen Grund dafür gibt. Das dann eben abzuwägen ist zum Einen durch Gesetze, zum anderen durch das eigene Gewissen abgedeckt. Man muss nicht alles tun, nur weil man es kann.

Aber wir alle nutzen die Natur, die dadurch natürlich beeinträchtigt wird.


----------



## voice (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

ist schon witzig wieviel man um catch and decide drum rum schreiben kann.....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Übrigens: Diese "ist ja nur ein Fisch" Haltung ist es auch, die andere ohne nachzudenken dazu veranlaßt selbst 20cm große Zander einzutüten, oder 200 kg Filet aus Norwegen mitnehmen zu wollen. Tja, irgendwie sind da die C&Rler und die Plünderer garnicht soweit auseinander im Geiste.




Interessant, der Gedanke. Muss ich mal drüber nachdenken.
|rolleyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich der Meinung je besser man fängt umso eher ist man bereit einen gefangenen Fisch wieder zurück zu setzen weil man keine Angst haben braucht das "das jetzt für dieses Jahr der letzte Zander war".



|good:

Nun habe ich auch anfang des Jahres einen 52er gefangen und ihn entnommen. Normalerweise fängt mein Entnahmefenster bei 55 an. Aber im Jahr davor war es so, daß man kaum überhaupt etwas Maßiges ans Band bekommen hat. Kurze Zeit später schlägt's nochmal gewaltig ein und ich kann einen richtig fetten 67er landen... der hat dann auch auf den Kopf bekommen |rotwerden. Im Nachhinein tat es mir dann leid, daß ich den ersten, wirklich kerngesunden und prima gehakten Z-fisch nicht releast habe...

Nun beide Fische haben mir und meinen Freunden zwei prima Essen beschert und in dem Moment war auch mein schlechtes Gewissen wieder etwas "bereinigt". 

Eigentlich ist es das Wichtigste, daß man darüber nachdenkt was man tut, wie man sich im konkreten Fall entscheidet ist leider aber auch nicht immer "richtig"... |rolleyes


----------



## deinosuchus (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hi!


WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es das Wichtigste, daß man darüber nachdenkt was man tut...



Das nenn ich einen guten Satz!


@Schleien-Stefan

Keiner verlangt nun auch von Dir Badende zu angeln und diese, da Mindestlänge erreicht abzuschlagen.  Mensch soll auch nicht besonders schmecken...
Deine Aussage ist schon wieder das gegenteilige Extrem. Gibt es nix dazwischen? Es wäre unserer Umwelt gegenüber viel gewonnen, würden wir mal diese Überhebung des Menschen abstellen. Vielleicht würden dann die "sind ja nur Fische" nicht einfach achtlos auf eine Wiese in den Dreck geschmissen, bis man die paar Meter Weg zum Eimer irgendwann machen will.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Boendall (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Naja Fische sollte man nicht vermenschlichen.

Ich finde es interessant, wie sich hier die "Mitnehmer" und Die "Freilass" Fraktion mal wieder den Anderen überzeugen, wollen, dass sie die schonendere Fraktion ist.

Leute, egal ob man den Fisch abschlägt oder released. Er hat sicher Stress (bei Schmerz sind sich ja nicht mal die Biologen einig).

Es ist genial wie weit der Naturschutzgedanke bei einigen reicht.
Wenn ich mir jedesmal Gedanken machen müsste, was der Fisch im dem Moment empfindet, wenn er merkt "schöner Shice, war ein Haken dabei und irgendwer sagt mir jetzt wo es langgeht", würde ich nicht mehr fischen.

Es ist nunmal ein Hobby bei dem man damit leben muss, dass andere Lebewesen aufgrund unseres Handelns leiden müssen.

Das einzige was uns bleibt ist durch einen Umgang, der so schonend wie möglich ist, den Stress und das Leid, dass wir den Fischen antun zu minimieren (egal ob der Fisch in den Topf wandert oder released wird). Oder eben unser Hobby aufgeben.


Warum diskutiert hier jeder über Fisch-Fisch-Fisch, wenn man den sich Gedanken darüber macht, leidet ja nicht nur der Fisch, sondern auch der Wurm, die Maden usw. (bei mir zumindest, da ich gerne Wurm/Maden benutze.)


----------



## deinosuchus (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hi!

Jo, richtig... ich käme aber auch nicht auf die Idee den Wurm nur so zum Spaß auf den Haken zu ziehen und ihn dann wieder zu releasen.

Und von meiner Seite wurde nie vom vermenschlichen des Fisches gesprochen. Das beim Angeln ein Tier leidet, ist unvermeidlich. Das sollte nicht dazu führen Fisch nicht mehr selber zu fangen, selbst wenn da welche dabei sind, die man wieder frei läßt, oder weil man Fisch X im Bestand schonen will. Sondern es sollte dazu führen sich nicht auf Kosten nur um des Überlebenskampfes eines anderen Lebewesens zu amüsieren oder diesem Lebewesen wenn man es verspeisen möchte unnötiges Leid anzutun.

Ich würde ja sagen: Mehr Respekt gegenüber dem Fisch... aber Respekt trifft es nicht ganz.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich würde ja sagen: Mehr Respekt gegenüber dem Fisch... aber Respekt trifft es nicht ganz.




Respekt ist ein gutes Wort.
Auch und gerade vor einem Tier, das ich verspeisen will, kann ich Respekt empfinden. Im Zeitalter der industriellen Tötung von "Nutzvieh" sind wir solche Gefühle einfach nicht mehr gewohnt bzw. bringen ihnen Argwohn entgegen oder verneinen sie einfach. 

Ein guter Jäger, egal ob er nun mit Rute, Pfeil und Bogen oder Gewehr unterwegs ist, wird stets Respekt vor seiner Beute empfinden. Sei es bei der bloßen Sichtung oder dem finalen Schuß oder Stich. Genau das unterscheidet ihn von dem Akkordschlächter. 

Auge in Auge, so fing es an und so sollte es immer noch sein.

Hugh, habe gesprochen.


----------



## Dart (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Auge in Auge, so fing es an und so sollte es immer noch sein.
> 
> Hugh, habe gesprochen.


.....seitdem mich letztens eine Horde Wildschweine fast zu Tode getrampelt hat, kaufe ich meine Kottelets wieder beim Metzger......Basta. 

P.s. Die Bauern, bei uns in der Gegend, ham mich auch net mehr lieb, seitdem mich einer mit Pfeil und Bogen auf der Rinderweide gesehen hat.#d|rotwerden


----------



## deinosuchus (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hi!

Dart, war das dann ein Rinderpuff? 

Was wolltest Du denn mit dem Bogen da?

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Dart (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Was wolltest Du denn mit dem Bogen da?


 
Ich dachte das wär die neue Shooting-Range für angehende Bowhunter.|bigeyes

Ich bin ja ein bisserl deppert, ich weiss!:q
Aber ich laufe nirgendwo mit Pfeil und Bogen rum, schon gar nicht auf Viehweiden.#d
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Crotalus (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Apropos (Natur)Schützer. Ist zwar jetzt leicht oT, aber was ich auf Seite 56 der aktuellen FuF sehe ist ja mal auch sehr fein. Der "Köfi" ist dort definitiv am leben, abgespreizte Bauchflossen und vor allem zeigt er noch deutlich einen Augendrehreflex. Sorry, aber ich bin echt ein wenig schockiert, daß der Autor hier ein Bild mit lebendem Köderfisch zeigt, wobei er den Fisch per Nasenhaken und zwei weiteren Drillingen im Körper "beködert" hat.
Solange es keine Skrupel seitens einer der größten Anglerzeitschriften gibt solche Bilder zu veröffentlichen, braucht sich kaum jemand über den schlechten Ruf der Angler hierzulande beschweren. Egal wo nun dieses Bild tatsächlich entstanden sein sollte (möglicherweise ist dort ja das Fischen mit lebendem "Köfi" noch gestattet oder toleriert), zeigt es doch deutlich, wieviele (deutsche) Angler immer noch bereit sind für den Fangerfolg fragwürdige Methoden anzuwenden. Und auch, wie gering die Skrupel von Fachzeitschriften sind, wenn nur gute Bilder und Geschichten hierbei herauskommen.
Wie sollen wir Angler bitte irgend jemandem glaubhaft machen können, daß es uns um Naturschutz und Umweltschutz geht, wenn in der Öffentlichkeit solche Bilder ankommen?
Ich werde mein Abo bei dieser Zeitschrift auf jeden Fall kündigen.


----------



## deinosuchus (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hi!

Bin da kein Experte ... und mir fiel das daher in der Zeitung nicht auf. Aber wenn man das wirklich halbwegs erkennen kann, wäre das doch einen eignen Threat wert gewesen!
So geht es doch auf Seite 15 hier ein wenig unter.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wär die neue Shooting-Range für angehende Bowhunter.|bigeyes
> Ich bin ja ein bisserl deppert, ich weiss!:q
> Aber ich laufe nirgendwo mit Pfeil und Bogen rum, schon gar nicht auf Viehweiden.#d
> Greetz Reiner#h




Morgen Reiner,

jetzt übertreibs mal nicht mit dem Pfeil und Bogen.
Ich habe es bewusst polarisierend formuliert und war überdies auch in der Stimmung für ein wenig Naturromantik.

Nur, dass die Jagd (also auch die Fischerei) "humaner" ist als die Viehhaltung (incl. der Teichwirtschaft), das ist wohl unbestritten.


----------



## Dart (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Es war einfach nur als Scherz gemeint, ohne fiese Hintergedanken.
Sorry, wenn das falsch rüber gekommen ist|wavey:
LG, Reiner


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hallo,

Sorry an den TE wegen dem OT. Da aber C&R sowie der leb . Köfi hier im Thread schon mal genannt wurden ...... dazu von mir ganz kurz...

Es gibt ja nun Angler die gehen davon aus das C&R das Geschenk Gottes an die angelnde Menschheit ist. Im gleichen Atemzug kakken se sich aber ins Höschen wenn jemand mit leb.Köfi angelt. Das Ganze wird sich schön zurecht gelegt. Einmal wird von Respekt vor der Kreatur Fisch gefaselt und das andere Mal wird über den ach so großen Stress und die Qual des Köfi gejammert. Das ist in meinen Augen Doppelmoral in Reinstkultur.
Mich stört weder das eine noch das andere. Nur diese Heuchelei und dann noch in Verbindung mit der Moralkeule.......... da sollte man lieber den Ball schön flach halten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sorry an den TE wegen dem OT. Da aber C&R sowie der leb . Köfi hier im Thread schon mal genannt wurden ...... dazu von mir ganz kurz...
> 
> ...


 
.. du hast noch einen Aspekt vergessen: Das Schimpfen einiger dieser Leute gegen deutschen Zoll und Beamte, weil sie doch eine Beschränkung der Files aus Norge haben ....


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Hi Toni , -->#g
Nur dem TE zuliebe wollt ich nicht noch tiefer in den OT-Bereich abdriften#t


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Können wir wie Holländer werden???*

Da ist nicht OT, sondern relativiert Aussagen und "Totschlagargumente" (welch angebrachtes Wort in diesem Zusammenhang, satirisch oder zynisch, wer weiß )


----------

